# HomeDepot -- 2019



## Ghost of Spookie

Some of the Gemmy Lightshow projection fixtures are also marked down 50% right now (to 9.99). The basic Home Accents Holiday solid color LED spot lights 50% off (7.49 now) -- in white, green, blue, red. Revolving Tree Stand also marked down. 9-pc resin battery operated LED candle set (5 pillar and 4 tea lights) indoor/outdoor with timer, half off.

Some of these items might make it down to 75% off but always hard to project. If you missed out on spot or projection lighting for halloween however, these are pretty good prices that won't come around until after halloween this year.

Also if you missed out on the WindowFX Plus projector after halloween sale to add some projections to your windows or house haunt, it's also on sale right now 50% off (down to 44.99) and in stock and $0.01 shy of shipping to home for free ($45 min. order) but right now can ship to local store for free. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plus-Projector-Kit-28088/304865437


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A day or two ago I saw that Home Depot still had some halloween props and christmas lighting at 50% off. For Halloween, that had surprisingly included the Gigantic Spider, think it was down to something like $124.99 and was in stock to order. I bought mine off ebay for about that after halloween and after I had missed out on the 50% and it sold out at that time, so wasn’t in need of another (or could store another!) but was thinking maybe I would order a few more of the Show Home globes if they went down to 75% off. Meant to come here to post after seeing the Spider but got busy and forgot. Checked things today and sadly Everything is Back to Full Price. Don’t know if anything did get reduced to 75% or if 50% was the lowest they took things to this year. With it being February now, I’m thinking that’s it for sale priced holiday decorations. Sale probably ended 1/31.


----------



## halloween71

Thank you for always doing the leg work on sale price.


----------



## benjamin

Does anyone think the skeleton horse is likely to be stocked again? I missed out on the last ones sold on ebay (not happy with myself) and am really hoping they stock them again for next year. IIRC, they had them on sale through the off season last year? Unfortunately homedepot doesn't deliver to Australia, but when they're in stock ebay retailers buy them and sell them with delivery.


----------



## ghostbust99

Home Depot will be carrying the new Gemmy Pennywise and Beetlejuice as well as Jack and Sally 























P.S. The ones in the stock photos are the prototypes so you can expect them to look more like the ones that were at the expo (ex Pennywise will have his pom poms, metal base, etc)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

benjamin said:


> Does anyone think the skeleton horse is likely to be stocked again? I missed out on the last ones sold on ebay (not happy with myself) and am really hoping they stock them again for next year. IIRC, they had them on sale through the off season last year? Unfortunately homedepot doesn't deliver to Australia, but when they're in stock ebay retailers buy them and sell them with delivery.


I have one still in box, I was going to make a skeleton Centaur but I'm not sure I'll have time now. I'd be willing to ship, but the cost is likely to be very expensive. I have a friend Australia and his last package for a small box was about 40.00. 



ghostbust99 said:


> Home Depot will be carrying the new Gemmy Pennywise and Beetlejuice as well as Jack and Sally
> 
> View attachment 580821
> 
> View attachment 580823
> 
> View attachment 580825
> 
> 
> P.S. The ones in the stock photos are the prototypes so you can expect them to look more like the ones that were at the expo (ex Pennywise will have his pom poms, metal base, etc)


 I bought the Party City Penny, honestly getting a bit of an overkill with him...but this one is pretty nice too..hmm


----------



## ghostbust99

This Pennywise is actually more accurate to the movie and has a very detailed face sculpt and phrases directly from the movie voice. The one sold at Party City is made by Morbid Enterprises, who puts less than subpar effort into their licenced props with bizarre inaccurate sculpts and crappy voice acting.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Any idea who is producing this one? 

The head sculpt looks much better. The body looks a bit..off though. 

Seasonal Visions is making a "Penny" for Morris that is holding a kid in a cage. It's not meant to be accurate but it you can def tell who it's supposed to be.


----------



## ghostbust99

Gemmy is making this Pennywise along with Beetlejuice, Jack and Sally. The released version of Pennywise will look a bit better than the prototype shown I’m sure.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Cool. I like that another place is getting Sally aside from Spirit. I managed to get Jack on sale last year.


----------



## gcbike

Supposedly someone got a pennywise and left a review but seems phoney,I got on the wait list.The morbid version got old real quick with the music before and after every badly voiced phrase .Got rid of it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I think I'm going to pre order the Pennywise mask from trick or treat studios and just build my own prop, I bought the costume from a cosplay costume designer on ebay for $140 in 2017 so might as well put it to use


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I bought the same costume IT's on a mannequin I added when the film came out with a Darkside Paul Penny.


----------



## benjamin

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I have one still in box, I was going to make a skeleton Centaur but I'm not sure I'll have time now. I'd be willing to ship, but the cost is likely to be very expensive. I have a friend Australia and his last package for a small box was about 40.00.
> 
> Thx so much for that kind offer! Unfortunately I do think the shipping cost would likely be at least $200. I was over in Vegas visiting last year and sent home a box of smaller stuff that cost me about $200. I was lucky last year in that I found an ebay seller buying homedepot stuff who used their global international shipping thing and got the cauldron witches and howling werewolf and shipping costs were only about $30 for each of them.....they took weeks to get here but that was fine. He had the skeleton horse on sale the day after halloween (as did others on ebay) and I should have bought one then (could have bought it with shipping for about $100usd then but didn't act fast enough and missed out. If they go on sale again in the off season I might message him and tell him I'd buy one if he had one.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

benjamin said:


> Blade-of-the-Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one still in box, I was going to make a skeleton Centaur but I'm not sure I'll have time now. I'd be willing to ship, but the cost is likely to be very expensive. I have a friend Australia and his last package for a small box was about 40.00.
> 
> Thx so much for that kind offer! Unfortunately I do think the shipping cost would likely be at least $200. I was over in Vegas visiting last year and sent home a box of smaller stuff that cost me about $200. I was lucky last year in that I found an ebay seller buying homedepot stuff who used their global international shipping thing and got the cauldron witches and howling werewolf and shipping costs were only about $30 for each of them.....they took weeks to get here but that was fine. He had the skeleton horse on sale the day after halloween (as did others on ebay) and I should have bought one then (could have bought it with shipping for about $100usd then but didn't act fast enough and missed out. If they go on sale again in the off season I might message him and tell him I'd buy one if he had one.
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin, I have shipped items via the Global Shipping program on ebay, I'm not sure how they would handle this. Usually the buyer just pays shipping withing the U.S. it goes to the shipping center then ebay takes it from there. The horse is in quite a big box, larger than the howling werewolf which I just unpacked yesterday. Has anyone else shipped one by USPS (might be too big for them ) or UPS? I'm an ebay seller in good standing since 2002 or thereabouts. I could list it on ebay for you I'll just get kicked with all those fees but it happens. If your interested just let me know.
Click to expand...


----------



## A Little Odd

I really hope they carry the crouching werewolf again this year. I missed it last year.


----------



## RCIAG

I hope this version of Jack says other things but my guess is it won't. I also hope they fixed Sally's eye blinking noise.


----------



## bobby2003

RCIAG said:


> I hope this version of Jack says other things but my guess is it won't. I also hope they fixed Sally's eye blinking noise.


If it's the version Haunt Former showed at the Halloween expo then they possibly fixed it, but you will never know until you see it in person.

(Skip to around 21:00)


----------



## HauntedHostess

I got the gigantic spider when it was half off from Home Depot and I love it. It is really big and I think it's going to make a great addition to the haunt this October. I also got the large wearwolf last year . It was a floor display and it stopped working once I got it home it was a risk I was willing to take. The kids still loved it because it was so big. Going to try to get it working over the summer.


----------



## whichypoo

looking good


----------



## Restless Acres

Just wanted to point out a flaw in the giant Werewolf for anyone buying. His shoulder connection is laughably weak/poorly designed for such an enormous prop. The left one on mine snapped the first day I had it up. I sliced open his fur and temporarily fixed. When I take him out again I will fix it permanently with angle brackets/mending plates (can't remember exactly what is needed). 

So if you buy, just be careful with arranging. Best if you anchor or support him in some way, or lateral sway will break a shoulder.


----------



## HauntedHostess

Restless Acres said:


> Just wanted to point out a flaw in the giant Werewolf for anyone buying. His shoulder connection is laughably weak/poorly designed for such an enormous prop. The left one on mine snapped the first day I had it up. I sliced open his fur and temporarily fixed. When I take him out again I will fix it permanently with angle brackets/mending plates (can't remember exactly what is needed).
> 
> So if you buy, just be careful with arranging. Best if you anchor or support him in some way, or lateral sway will break a shoulder.


Yes, come to think of it we had to fix the shoulder on ours too. I can't remember which one it was. It was a last minute purchase the day before Halloween. Also, a floor display. We used it as Lupin in our Harry Potter yard display.


----------



## xredge

Restless Acres said:


> Just wanted to point out a flaw in the giant Werewolf for anyone buying. His shoulder connection is laughably weak/poorly designed for such an enormous prop. The left one on mine snapped the first day I had it up. I sliced open his fur and temporarily fixed. When I take him out again I will fix it permanently with angle brackets/mending plates (can't remember exactly what is needed).
> 
> So if you buy, just be careful with arranging. Best if you anchor or support him in some way, or lateral sway will break a shoulder.


Is that the couching one? Bought the standing one after Halloween so still in the box.


----------



## Restless Acres

Yes, crouching one. The standing one is more or less normal sized, but kind of tall.


----------



## gcbike

the main problem I had with mine was the left rear foot fitting badly causing the leg metal to split


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A day or two ago I saw that Home Depot still had some halloween props and christmas lighting at 50% off. For Halloween, that had surprisingly included the Gigantic Spider, think it was down to something like $124.99 and was in stock to order. I bought mine off ebay for about that after halloween and after I had missed out on the 50% and it sold out at that time, so wasn’t in need of another (or could store another!) but was thinking maybe I would order a few more of the Show Home globes if they went down to 75% off. Meant to come here to post after seeing the Spider but got busy and forgot. Checked things today and sadly Everything is Back to Full Price. Don’t know if anything did get reduced to 75% or if 50% was the lowest they took things to this year. With it being February now, I’m thinking that’s it for sale priced holiday decorations. Sale probably ended 1/31.


I finally got my HD spider!!!! I feel like I found my unicorn and all the wonderful pixie dust that powered it hehehe


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

HauntedHostess said:


> I got the gigantic spider when it was half off from Home Depot and I love it. It is really big and I think it's going to make a great addition to the haunt this October. I also got the large wearwolf last year . It was a floor display and it stopped working once I got it home it was a risk I was willing to take. The kids still loved it because it was so big. Going to try to get it working over the summer.


Me too and opened it enough to take the batteries out to avoid corrosion...now if only I could figure out how all the parts fit back into the box


----------



## Meadow

ghostbust99 said:


> Home Depot will be carrying the new Gemmy Pennywise and Beetlejuice as well as Jack and Sally
> 
> View attachment 580821
> 
> View attachment 580823
> 
> View attachment 580825
> 
> 
> P.S. The ones in the stock photos are the prototypes so you can expect them to look more like the ones that were at the expo (ex Pennywise will have his pom poms, metal base, etc)


I went to the Home Depot site and looked for these but didn’t see them. How’d you get this to display?

Also, last year the day after Halloween I bought the standing werewolf and the full size horse at 50% off. The following day they dropped the price to 75% off. I called and they totally price adjusted my order and that got me to like $112. So, keep an eye out if you place your order early. They might price adjust.


----------



## gcbike

home depot had them on the site for a day or two then removed them


----------



## CreakyCottage

Hey Blade, did you ever end up selling the HD skeleton horse?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

CreakyCottage said:


> Hey Blade, did you ever end up selling the HD skeleton horse?


I didn't but I did use it to make a Centaur skeleton


----------



## ghostbust99

The videos for the life size Pennywise and Beetlejuice have been released. They look pretty cool tbh









I’m hoping HD will still carry them.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> The videos for the life size Pennywise and Beetlejuice have been released. They look pretty cool tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m hoping HD will still carry them.


Maybe it's just me, but I'm just completely underwhelmed by the Beetlejuice prop. Considering how the quality of props like this have gone downhill over the years, this one looks especially cheap. Maybe if the mouth moved, and maybe if it didn't look like it was going to shake itself apart I might spend 2-3 minutes at least looking at it in a store rather than walking right by it to look at something else.


----------



## whichypoo

That's awesome!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Yeah...not super impressed. Penny has much better voice ( if it really sounds like that ) but the plastic and paint feel pretty cheap. Beetlejuice is basically a trainwreck. :/


----------



## The Joker

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Yeah...not super impressed. Penny has much better voice ( if it really sounds like that ) but the plastic and paint feel pretty cheap. Beetlejuice is basically a train wreck. :/


You ain't kidding. They're both awful actually. The plastic on the face of Pennywise is so thin there's a dent on his chin... and that's on the model they're using to advertise it. I don't remember a pronounced pit in the chin of Pennywise, but I supposed I could be wrong and that's just a great level of detail that's lost on me. And no more moving mouths. Their props look worse with every passing year. I was considering getting Pennywise before seeing this video. Not no mo'. 

I miss the days of quality 6' props from Gemmy with a SOLID base, and incredible features like a chainsaw with moving chain! The newer wire bases are terrible, and trying to put these new props together is ridiculous. The older props are set up in 60-90 seconds. These new ones take 15-20 mins or more. Just awful.


----------



## halloween71

The Joker said:


> You ain't kidding. They're both awful actually. The plastic on the face of Pennywise is so thin there's a dent on his chin... and that's on the model they're using to advertise it. I don't remember a pronounced pit in the chin of Pennywise, but I supposed I could be wrong and that's just a great level of detail that's lost on me. And no more moving mouths. Their props look worse with every passing year. I was considering getting Pennywise before seeing this video. Not no mo'.
> 
> I miss the days of quality 6' props from Gemmy with a SOLID base, and incredible features like a chainsaw with moving chain! The newer wire bases are terrible, and trying to put these new props together is ridiculous. The older props are set up in 60-90 seconds. These new ones take 15-20 mins or more. Just awful.


I agree with the plastic face comment they look really plastic.


----------



## gcbike

when do ya think HD will start listing them?


----------



## RCIAG

bobby2003 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm just completely underwhelmed by the Beetlejuice prop. Considering how the quality of props like this have gone downhill over the years, this one looks especially cheap. Maybe if the mouth moved, and maybe if it didn't look like it was going to shake itself apart I might spend 2-3 minutes at least looking at it in a store rather than walking right by it to look at something else.


I agree. If there's no mouth movement I'm not interested anymore. 

Not fond of the Pennywise one either. The faces are great, but I'm just not interested. I'd actually prefer them both without any movement, just as a static prop.


----------



## ghostbust99

Unfortunately the reason Gemmy life sizes have dropped in quality significantly is due to multiple issues: retailers want more shelf space and request more compact storable items, the original designers of the older props no longer work for the company, material pricing issues, etc.

I have heard that a few years ago Gemmy tried to reintroduce the circular based collapsing life sizes but no retailers were interested unfortunately.


----------



## allears22

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> CreakyCottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blade, did you ever end up selling the HD skeleton horse?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't but I did use it to make a Centaur skeleton
Click to expand...

That is awesome!!!!!! What a fantastic idea and prop ?


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*the sound clips for pennywise are sweet. that's about the only good thing about it*


----------



## halloween71

Its sad gemmy use to be the halloween king.


----------



## 66539

RCIAG said:


> Not fond of the Pennywise one either. The faces are great, but I'm just not interested. I'd actually prefer them both without any movement, just as a static prop.


We have always preferred the Tim Curry version of Pennywise, so we'll take a pass on the newest version and all the complications the construction is probably going to bring. 

But that said, we'll still have our homage to IT this year. We purchased a bunch of red balloon lights, little LED's with batteries that light up. You place them in the balloon, fill it with helium, and you have a glowing balloon for the evening. (Or so they say. We've not tested how long the actually last.) So, when people walk by the house, over in a part of the cemetery they will see a glowing red balloon floating. All in all, everyone will know what it is and get a smile from it. And we saved a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## MasqAddikt

bobby2003 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm just completely underwhelmed by the Beetlejuice prop. Considering how the quality of props like this have gone downhill over the years, this one looks especially cheap. Maybe if the mouth moved, and maybe if it didn't look like it was going to shake itself apart I might spend 2-3 minutes at least looking at it in a store rather than walking right by it to look at something else.


It does not look absolutely terrible, but the figure is certainly not Michael Keaton's doppelganger by any means. That is true about the shaking, as the prop seems to not even weigh enough to be able to support the movement of the head without going into convulsions. Gemmy's quality sure has taken a nosedive. This may be inaccurate, yet my guess is that them going nuts with inflatables took too much of the budget and left them with no choice but to do everything possible to reduce the production cost of their animatronics.


----------



## bobby2003

MasqAddikt said:


> It does not look absolutely terrible, but the figure is certainly not Michael Keaton's doppelganger by any means. That is true about the shaking, as the prop seems to not even weigh enough to be able to support the movement of the head without going into convulsions. Gemmy's quality sure has taken a nosedive. This may be inaccurate, yet my guess is that them going nuts with inflatables took too much of the budget and left them with no choice but to do everything possible to reduce the production cost of their animatronics.


I wouldn't be half surprised to find out that they intentionally "go cheap" on products they know will sell anyways, like NBC's Sally with the horrible *CLICK* for example.


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> I wouldn't be half surprised to find out that they intentionally "go cheap" on products they know will sell anyways, like NBC's Sally with the horrible *CLICK* for example.


They actually fixed Sally this year, you can hear how her eyes no longer click in this video at 21:30:





Also here’s the final stock photo for Beetlejuice, the previous one was the prototype hence the lesser quality look:


----------



## Saki.Girl

I can not wait to see what homedepot has this year. I love the dragon i bought last year. Hope they have some cool new stuff


----------



## lbc

I would love if Home Depot sold something similar to Spirit Halloween’s swamp tree


----------



## Restless Acres

Yet the Spirit Swamp Tree was technically just a store display.


----------



## Screaming Demons

lbc said:


> I would love if Home Depot sold something similar to Spirit Halloween’s swamp tree


Do you mean the Deadly Roots they had last year?


----------



## lbc

No, but I have and love Deadly Roots! I was talking about the set piece Swamp Tree that was part of Spirit’s store displays. Home Depot can offer free shipping on large items and people who could not find room to store a dragon might find room for a spooky tree since it would work with more haunting themes


----------



## Restless Acres

Good point! Home Depot can handle large items better than anybody.


----------



## Shadow Panther

the ideas for this-hmmmmm. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lbc

Home Depot has a couple of inflatables and tombstones listed as new:









Gemmy 12 ft. Airblown Ghostly Female-Giant G-73096 - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com













Gemmy 3.5 ft. Airblown Baby Groot in Halloween Pot G-74213 - The Home Depot


Have this adorable inflatable greet your guest this Halloween season. Compact size F\Groot planted in Halloween Pot. Great inflatable to stand alone or add to a mix for Halloween fun.



www.homedepot.com













Sunnydaze Decor 24 in. RIP Graveyard Tombstone Halloween Decoration WAR-568 - The Home Depot


Greet trick or treaters this Halloween with this spooky decorative gravestone in the front yard. The durable polyresin construction adds strength to this piece of decor and replicates the texture and color of a real tombstone for a realistic touch. Featuring chilling details like the menacing...



www.homedepot.com













Sunnydaze Decor 24 in. No Rest for The Wicked Tombstone Graveyard Halloween Decoration WAR-551 - The Home Depot


Add a spooky accent to lawns, garden beds and landscape with this decorative Halloween headstone. Made of quality polyresin, this piece of holiday decor is great both indoors and outdoors. Make it a part



www.homedepot.com


----------



## 66539

lbc said:


> Home Depot has a couple of tombstones listed as new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnydaze Decor 24 in. RIP Graveyard Tombstone Halloween Decoration WAR-568 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Greet trick or treaters this Halloween with this spooky decorative gravestone in the front yard. The durable polyresin construction adds strength to this piece of decor and replicates the texture and color of a real tombstone for a realistic touch. Featuring chilling details like the menacing...
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnydaze Decor 24 in. No Rest for The Wicked Tombstone Graveyard Halloween Decoration WAR-551 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Add a spooky accent to lawns, garden beds and landscape with this decorative Halloween headstone. Made of quality polyresin, this piece of holiday decor is great both indoors and outdoors. Make it a part
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


I know not everyone can make their own tombstones, but dang, those puppies are expensive for something that doesn't even light up or move. I'm trying to figure out what brings them in with such a large price tag when Home Depot generally leads the way in keeping prices reasonable. Even at the 50% mark down at the end of season I would be balking at the price.


----------



## Restless Acres

You are right, those are expensive for Home Depot. But, they are resin. Not a lot of places do resin. Target, which are a lot cheaper, no question. Grandinroad which are more expensive but nicer. The best deals I ever got on resin were two years ago at Home Goods. Nov 1, three very nice, fairly large resin tombstones for $80 combined. I'd been watching them for a month.


----------



## Restless Acres

Here is one from Home Goods 2017. It is a lot bigger than it looks.


----------



## RCIAG

And the HD stones are pretty big too. They're a bit more of a realistic size than some others.


----------



## Restless Acres

I wouldn't say 24" is big. The Home Gods one (which is big) and it is 34". Perhaps some Target ones are smaller, and some Design Toscano ones. I would say 24" is acceptable.


----------



## 66539

Yea


Restless Acres said:


> I wouldn't say 24" is big. The Home Gods one (which is big) and it is 34". Perhaps some Target ones are smaller, and some Design Toscano ones. I would say 24" is acceptable.


I was thinking the same thing. 24 inches isn't really very big. We have a really small yard, so we purposelessly make our tombstones smaller to make the cemetery look bigger. But looking at our tombstones, 2 feet is still the smallest one we have. The only ones smaller are in our Pet Semetery where tiny tombstones are sort of a given.  That said, Home Depot always draws me in with something, even it it's not their tombstones.


----------



## Malicious

saw these on home depot today 









Gray Ceramic Fire Pit Skull Fireproof Decoration for Fire Pits and Fireplaces 01-0576 - The Home Depot


Ceramic Fireproof Skulls, Bones and Mini Skull sets are a fun, creative, and easy way to liven up your fire pit or fireplace, especially around Halloween. Our ceramic fire decor is made from the same refractory material used for faux fireplace logs and can withstand scorching temperatures. The...



www.homedepot.com





They also have jack o lanterns and bones


----------



## debbiedowner67

Malicious said:


> saw these on home depot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Ceramic Fire Pit Skull Fireproof Decoration for Fire Pits and Fireplaces 01-0576 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Ceramic Fireproof Skulls, Bones and Mini Skull sets are a fun, creative, and easy way to liven up your fire pit or fireplace, especially around Halloween. Our ceramic fire decor is made from the same refractory material used for faux fireplace logs and can withstand scorching temperatures. The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have jack o lanterns and bones


Those are pretty cool LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

chubstuff said:


> Yea
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. 24 inches isn't really very big. We have a really small yard, so we purposelessly make our tombstones smaller to make the cemetery look bigger. But looking at our tombstones, 2 feet is still the smallest one we have. The only ones smaller are in our Pet Semetery where tiny tombstones are sort of a given.  That said, Home Depot always draws me in with something, even it it's not their tombstones.


I think 24 inches or less works better for a buffet display than out in the yard where it gets lost. Unless of course you can make a base for it to sit on. I bought the GR winged angel statute last year and it's on the small side so that's how I'll end up using her. She's too beautiful not to display ?


----------



## 66539

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think 24 inches or less works better for a buffet display than out in the yard where it gets lost. Unless of course you can make a base for it to sit on. I bought the GR winged angel statute last year and it's on the small side so that's how I'll end up using her. She's too beautiful not to display ?


We often take smaller tombstones that are on deep discount at the end of the season and add a base to them to make them larger. It works great if we're not really up for making our own Celtic cross or hand carving a batch of skulls on a tombstone. It's always been our belief that letting others do the really complicated work is fair... as long as it comes in under budget.


----------



## Matt12378

I found a lot of pictures of Halloween merchandise. 
All the Gemmy animatronics are going to be 229 apparently except jack witch is 189. I’ll post pictures ASAP. They are from a third party website


----------



## Matt12378

Pictures


----------



## Matt12378

Some more


----------



## Matt12378

Some more


----------



## Matt12378

Some more pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl

so excited for them to load there web site with this years Halloween.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Saki.Girl said:


> so excited for them to load there web site with this years Halloween.


yeah I want to see how much trouble I'm in.. financially..lol


----------



## ghostbust99

Woah wait a minute, HD is getting Freddy too ?

Will they still have Jack, Sally, and Beetlejuice?


----------



## JTAHaunts

What site are they from?


----------



## lbc

Someone on the Spirit Halloween thread mentioned Jack was at Bed Bath & Beyond for $150

It is out of stock online right now, but you may be able to find them in store and they always have 20% off coupons






Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond







www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Looks like we are close to items being posted! Yesterday they had over 800 items and today I only pull up 46 for Halloween. So excited!!!! ???


----------



## Matt12378

ghostbust99 said:


> Woah wait a minute, HD is getting Freddy too ?
> 
> Will they still have Jack, Sally, and Beetlejuice?


Yeah all of them apparently. It could change though but they are being described as going to be sold at Home Depot. I believe it’s very possible that instead of dragons and the usual 99 dollar animatronic there going to sell all four in store. Also they might just have a couple different animatronics


----------



## Meadow

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Looks like we are close to items being posted! Yesterday they had over 800 items and today I only pull up 46 for Halloween. So excited!!!! ???


Very exciting!


----------



## MrMordrid

Im just waiting to what Seasonal Visions stuff Costco and Depot are going to get. Everything else is either clowns, stuff im not interested in or way overpriced.


----------



## Meadow

MrMordrid said:


> Im just waiting to what Seasonal Visions stuff Costco and Depot are going to get. Everything else is either clowns, stuff im not interested in or way overpriced.


If you are down with the clowns, at least you can’t say you don’t have options cause they’re everywhere! ?


----------



## Wickedwench

HauntedHostess said:


> I got the gigantic spider when it was half off from Home Depot and I love it. It is really big and I think it's going to make a great addition to the haunt this October. I also got the large wearwolf last year . It was a floor display and it stopped working once I got it home it was a risk I was willing to take. The kids still loved it because it was so big. Going to try to get it working over the summer.


I keep trying to catch the spider on 50% off and miss it every time!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Wickedwench said:


> I keep trying to catch the spider on 50% off and miss it every time!


Anyone know anything for sure about the spiders? Every time I looked it said Discontinued and now isn't there at all. Makes me think it was a two-year run.


----------



## 66539

Screaming Demons said:


> Anyone know anything for sure about the spiders? Every time I looked it said Discontinued and now isn't there at all. Makes me think it was a two-year run.


While I can't say for sure, Home Depot has a history of two year runs for most of their high-end props. The first year when everyone buys it and it goes out of stock, and the second year when everyone decides to wait until it gets marked way down and it goes out of stock at a discount. The only thing I've seen that sort of breaks that mold is their inexpensive skeletons which they keep at a decently low price, which convinces enough of us that we need just one more.


----------



## MrMordrid

Meadow said:


> If you are down with the clowns, at least you can’t say you don’t have options cause they’re everywhere! ?


Well Depot has plenty of exclusives. I dont see them going all in on clowns like Spirit and Party City.


----------



## Meadow

MrMordrid said:


> Well Depot has plenty of exclusives. I dont see them going all in on clowns like Spirit and Party City.


Exactly! Home Depot has been pretty good about having a few different collections. The skeleton gang, werewolves, witches, some reapers. I think the only slight deviation might be the dinosaur theme stuff which while it’s not quintessential Halloween has the potential with the Jurassic Park movies to still be fun. With a lot of their items being discontinued cause it seems as though they like a 2 year run, I’m very curious what they will have this year.


----------



## ghostbust99

First official review of the Gemmy Pennywise was uploaded


----------



## debbiedowner67

ghostbust99 said:


> First official review of the Gemmy Pennywise was uploaded


 I will definitely be buying this. I do wish his mouth moved though.


----------



## lbc

Spirit is going to have an animated Pennywise this year made by Wo Yu and Party City has 3 different Pennywise animated props not counting the one from last year


----------



## lbc

The animated Jack Skellington is back in stock at Bed Bath and Beyond for $149.99

They offer free shipping for orders over $39 and they generally have 20% off coupons


----------



## Industen

I think the party city Floating Pennywise looks a bit better. I think they really miss the boat on not having mouth movement. Especially on the licensed products.


----------



## gcbike

GREAT! I will be painting the shoes for sure. annnnd no music with this one!Halloween Express has this listed.And they usually have discounts.Got the morbid one last year for $139 (which I sold because of the fake voice and the constant music


----------



## ghostbust99

gcbike said:


> So it's a pop up.GREAT! I will be painting the shoes for sure. annnnd no music with this one!


It’s not a pop up actually. The person that reviewed it was explaining that the upper body is all one piece but the legs are still poles you have to connect. The shoes are connected to the base and the head connects like every other Gemmy lifesize.


----------



## RCIAG

Industen said:


> I think they really miss the boat on not having mouth movement. Especially on the licensed products.


This is how I feel about any animatronic over a certain price point.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

RCIAG said:


> And the HD stones are pretty big too. They're a bit more of a realistic size than some others.


Over the years I have purchased way too many resin stones that are too small to resemble real ones ...I do like the places that sell the larger ones. Storage is like playing tetris at times, but they can really make your cemetery scene pop!!!


----------



## ghostbust99

Beetlejuice review:


----------



## Restless Acres

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Over the years I have purchased way too many resin stones that are too small to resemble real ones ...I do like the places that sell the larger ones. Storage is like playing tetris at times, but they can really make your cemetery scene pop!!!


I use small tombstones in a little fenced in family plot to represent kids (at least in my mind), or to hide floodlights, outlets.


----------



## 66539

Restless Acres said:


> I use small tombstones in a little fenced in family plot to represent kids (at least in my mind), or to hide floodlights, outlets.


We use quite a few smaller tombstones of the dollar tree variety in our Pet Semetery. They fill up space and look somehow appropriate to the theme. Home depot has been a good source for things we add on to. The big gargoyles of past years are part of an entryway. The big skulls we got at 75% off last year are going to be a part of a mausoleum this year. They add a bit of character to large props that would never be there were we to only use our carving skills.


----------



## Meadow

I honestly think I’ve refreshed on Home Depot’s site so many times it’s borderline stalking.


----------



## bobby2003

This year, I hope the Dragon stuff is either completely gone or, at least, online only. I think the Dragon stuff has jumped the shark.


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> This year, I hope the Dragon stuff is either completely gone or, at least, online only. I think the Dragon stuff has jumped the shark.


The big dragons were new last year so maybe? Wonder if we’ll get something totally odd like skeleton cowboys. There’s only so many ways to go.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Meadow said:


> I honestly think I’ve refreshed on Home Depot’s site so many times it’s borderline stalking.


Lol! Now that funny.. ? I’m in the same boat. I am so excited to see the news reveals! I’ve been watching like this for 2 weeks. ??????


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Meadow said:


> The big dragons were new last year so maybe? Wonder if we’ll get something totally odd like skeleton cowboys. There’s only so many ways to go.


I purchased both dragons.. didn’t use them last year so I’m hoping the have green and purple so I can create a theme around it this year. If not.. I’ll sell and change my theme.


----------



## Meadow

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I purchased both dragons.. didn’t use them last year so I’m hoping the have green and purple so I can create a theme around it this year. If not.. I’ll sell and change my theme.


What was your plan? I recently saw a knight prop and thought man that would be great with the dragons. Always curious what people do with them.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

We built an entire Myths and Legends exhibit using the HD dragons and and others. Even made a Unicorn out of that crappy zombie horse. 


Monsters Myths and Legends - Backyard Terrors and Dinosaur Park



I'd be good with another dragon if it's flying posed or maybe an Asian Dragon? Aside from that I'd take a sea serpent, giant praying mantis, Griffon, a fleshed out dino, even a bigfoot.. I'm pretty open..lol

I did see they had a couple skeleton pirates coming..so zombie shark and huge kracken tentacles?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> We built an entire Myths and Legends exhibit using the HD dragons and and others. Even made a Unicorn out of that crappy zombie horse.
> 
> 
> Monsters Myths and Legends - Backyard Terrors and Dinosaur Park
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be good with another dragon if it's flying posed or maybe an Asian Dragon? Aside from that I'd take a sea serpent, giant praying mantis, Griffon, a fleshed out dino, even a bigfoot.. I'm pretty open..lol
> 
> I did see they had a couple skeleton pirates coming..so zombie shark and huge kracken tentacles?


Hey I saw this on carpetbaggers channel!!....I love your displays....The life sized dinosaur sculpts are amazing.....ZR


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ZombieRaider said:


> Hey I saw this on carpetbaggers channel!!....I love your displays....The life sized dinosaur sculpts are amazing.....ZR


Thanks! Jacob is a great guy..if VERY easily startled! lol


----------



## ghostbust99

Found a video with the rest of the lineup. Lots of pirate props, I actually like a lot of these


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Hope that's not everything. The half pirate ship and skeleton knight are about the best "new " things I see.


----------



## robin19871

I can't wait to see how much the pirate ship is.. Many of the things on the list were available 5 years ago up until last year.. I have at least 6 of them already.. The red/ blue large pirate captain is one of my favorites that I have and well worth the money..


----------



## MrMordrid

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Hope that's not everything. The half pirate ship and skeleton knight are about the best "new " things I see.


I doubt that it is. Im sure they'll be a few new skellies and some other exclusive SV stuff.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Hope that's not everything. The half pirate ship and skeleton knight are about the best "new " things I see.


I agree, the pirate ship is really cool....I don't do pirates but I'd like to have a section some day....That sinking ship could be the center piece if it's big enough.....I'm guessing the wheel is working....Throw some h20 water shimmering type lights on it and a thunder and lightning box and done.....I've got the skeleton knight from gag studios so this one doesn't impress me much....I like the one legged pirate and the one sitting on a wooden barrel.....I missed out on the headless horseman last year....Not sure I'll get much anything this year though since I just made a big purchase for my home.....ZR


----------



## ghostbust99

I believe the pirate ship will be the big ticket replacement of the dragons from last year. Pretty sure it’s animated. The two pirate skeletons with the barrel are interactive.

I wouldn’t expect any more SV props honestly. Pan Asian is the more dominant manufacturer at Home Depot.


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> We built an entire Myths and Legends exhibit using the HD dragons and and others. Even made a Unicorn out of that crappy zombie horse.
> 
> 
> Monsters Myths and Legends - Backyard Terrors and Dinosaur Park
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be good with another dragon if it's flying posed or maybe an Asian Dragon? Aside from that I'd take a sea serpent, giant praying mantis, Griffon, a fleshed out dino, even a bigfoot.. I'm pretty open..lol
> 
> I did see they had a couple skeleton pirates coming..so zombie shark and huge kracken tentacles?


So very cool! I always wondered what people did with those dragons!


----------



## Meadow

ghostbust99 said:


> Found a video with the rest of the lineup. Lots of pirate props, I actually like a lot of these


I need a second job! The white werewolf is killing me. Like the wizard too and never scowl with a new witch option.


----------



## gcbike

Ordered Pennywise from seasons inflatables $210.99 shipped It will be delivered tomorrow.Now to wait for that white werewolf


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Meadow said:


> What was your plan? I recently saw a knight prop and thought man that would be great with the dragons. Always curious what people do with them.


Awe! Where did you see a knight prop? Most likely medieval type - knights chaining down dragons - Castle walls with a headless skeleton castle jail cell photo booth prop. Also wanna hang chains and skeletons in cages in trees. Vulture on roof - I also wanna add fire torches with fire, flaming fire cauldron and fire & ice lights. Would put lightning & thunder (picstorm kits) on fences and house - to give it a really creepy feel. I’m open to ideas.. if anyone has any. ????


----------



## Meadow

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Awe! Where did you see a knight prop? Most likely medieval type - knights chaining down dragons - Castle walls with a headless skeleton castle jail cell photo booth prop. Also wanna hang chains and skeletons in cages in trees. Vulture on roof - I also wanna add fire torches with fire, flaming fire cauldron and fire & ice lights. Would put lightning & thunder (picstorm kits) on fences and house - to give it a really creepy feel. I’m open to ideas.. if anyone has any. ????











Haunted Knight Prop - CostumePub.com


Glamorous Haunted Knight Prop. Incredible range of Knight Outdoor Decorations for Halloween at CostumePub.



www.costumepub.com





Oriental trading has him. He’s also on Google Express. I know nothing about him and didn’t have a lot of luck finding out what he says or does but gotta love the suit of armor.


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> Ordered Pennywise from seasons inflatables $210.99 shipped.Now to wait for that white werewolf


Dude that werewolf has me feeling all the Halloween feels


----------



## ghostbust99

Meadow said:


> Haunted Knight Prop - CostumePub.com
> 
> 
> Glamorous Haunted Knight Prop. Incredible range of Knight Outdoor Decorations for Halloween at CostumePub.
> 
> 
> 
> www.costumepub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oriental trading has him. He’s also on Google Express. I know nothing about him and didn’t have a lot of luck finding out what he says or does but gotta love the suit of armor.


His eyes light up but other than that he’s static. Gag Studios props aren’t really animatronics, the most some of them do is shake and include an audio CD to play with them.


----------



## Meadow

ghostbust99 said:


> His eyes light up but other than that he’s static. Gag Studios props aren’t really animatronics, the most some of them do is shake and include an audio CD to play with them.


If that’s the case, I wonder what’s causing the $300 price point. Are they good quality props?


----------



## Matt12378

I wonder if Home Depot will have The headless horseman in store this year


----------



## Matt12378

It looks like pirate ship is 299. My favorite prop the crouching werewolf is back 179. I just love the boat


----------



## Screaming Demons

Meadow said:


> If that’s the case, I wonder what’s causing the $300 price point. Are they good quality props?


Gag Studios? Yes, very good quality. There are lots of people talking about the ones they bought more than ten years ago that they still put out.

On a related note, someone said that the company is scaling back its lineup and discontinuing many props. It looks to be true, judging by their website.


----------



## Matt12378

There going to have Three dragons unbelievable


----------



## Matt12378

There going to have three dragons. Everyone


----------



## ghostbust99

A lot of those items are from last year so don’t expect everything to be in store. Can you send the link to the website?


----------



## gcbike

doubt the dragons come with fog machines,Howling wolfman $199 yes please!retractable arms??????????


----------



## Matt12378

ghostbust99 said:


> A lot of those items are from last year so don’t expect everything to be in store. Can you send the link to the website?


Which ones? I know the red dragon is from last year I know the headless horseman is but what else. The last Dino is definitely new. I can’t wait to add him to my Dino collection bhg.com is where it’s from


----------



## ghostbust99

Headless Horseman, lunging witch, a couple of the dragons, and the monster trio are all from last year which means they’re online only this year since they’re listed.


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> Found a video with the rest of the lineup. Lots of pirate props, I actually like a lot of these


Digging the pirate stuff alot.


----------



## halloween71

Matt12378 said:


> It looks like pirate ship is 299. My favorite prop the crouching werewolf is back 179. I just love the boat


That ship ....I gotta have it.


----------



## halloween71

monster trio?


----------



## ghostbust99

halloween71 said:


> monster trio?











They were online only last year, they interact with each other.


----------



## Matt12378

Yeah I remember them actually now lol it looks like the T. rex and the horse is coming back. 
I dig the green dragon.


----------



## ghostbust99

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah I remember them actually now lol it looks like the T. rex and the horse is coming back.
> I dig the green dragon.


Can you send the link to all the Halloween stuff on that website? Every time I try to go on it I can’t find anything.


----------



## Matt12378

Yeah this is the one I was just on. You can select what brands and prices on the side https://www.bhg.com/shop/all.html?s...&br=YOW&br=Home Accents Holiday&st=Home Depot


----------



## Matt12378

New tombstones


----------



## Matt12378

Home Depot Canada updated there website a little bit green dragon up now


----------



## Matt12378

Lol Home Depot Canada has a unicorn


----------



## Matt12378

Here’s the description for the pirate ship 
Dead men may tell no tales but this pirate skeleton looks like he's had some adventures! Sailing into the most haunting displays this Halloween, you'll want to get yours and be the talk of the town. Miss out and you'll be walking the plank, ye scallywags!

Haunted pirate ship wreckage with mast, pirate flag and skeleton pirate captain make a spooky Halloween display
Ship's wheel spins and LED red eyes light up
Measures over 9FT tall when fully assembled
For Indoor and Outdoor use


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Matt12378 said:


> It looks like pirate ship is 299. My favorite prop the crouching werewolf is back 179. I just love the boat


 A purple dragon!!!! YAHOOOZIE!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Meadow said:


> If that’s the case, I wonder what’s causing the $300 price point. Are they good quality props?


They are some of the most detailed props you could get at that price point....Some people don't notice the details....I obsess over them.....Here's the one I have....










The only downside is it's made of foam but I have several older props made of foam that still look great....Take care of them and they last a really long time.....ZR


----------



## lbc

I thought that the Beetlejuice Tombstone with the Sandworm behind it was pricey at $249, especially because the tombstone doesn’t have much detail. But I just read that the tombstone has external ports so you can project videos on it. Very interesting!


----------



## Matt12378

Yeah it’s going to come with a projector which will have most likely a clip from the movie beetlejuice


----------



## ghostbust99

Lowe’s will have a nightmare before Christmas themed version of the projection tombstone, there’s also a regular version sold elsewhere.


----------



## Matt12378

ghostbust99 said:


> Lowe’s will have a nightmare before Christmas themed version of the projection tombstone, there’s also a regular version sold elsewhere.


Yeah I believe it’s going to be 200 plus. 
Pretty cool I think.
I wonder how loud the speakers are going to be.


----------



## Restless Acres

Matt12378 said:


> It looks like pirate ship is 299. My favorite prop the crouching werewolf is back 179. I just love the boat


If you get the Crouching Werewolf, be forewarned that his shoulder connection last year was poorly designed, and will break almost immediately unless supported in some fashion.


----------



## Matt12378

I did get it last year. 
The only thing was the head was broken I contacted the manufacturer they sent me a new one but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Screaming Demons

I wonder if one of the dragons is going to be a limited edition again.


----------



## Meadow

They need to update their site. Sooo excited.

Suddenly looking at the Artic and Winter dragons and white werewolf wondering why an icy Halloween theme never crossed my mind. Nothing better than a new lineup making you question your props.


----------



## MrMordrid

Restless Acres said:


> If you get the Crouching Werewolf, be forewarned that his shoulder connection last year was poorly designed, and will break almost immediately unless supported in some fashion.


I had 0 issues with mine.


----------



## bobby2003

Screaming Demons said:


> I wonder if one of the dragons is going to be a limited edition again.


Last year didn't they keep magically coming up with more limited edition dragons when the first batch sold out?


----------



## gcbike

Meadow said:


> They need to update their site. Sooo excited.
> 
> Suddenly looking at the Artic and Winter dragons and white werewolf wondering why an icy Halloween theme never crossed my mind. Nothing better than a new lineup making you question your props.


You can keep them out for Christmas!


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> You can keep them out for Christmas!


Yes Santa Dragon!


----------



## gcbike

Meadow said:


> Yes Santa Dragon!


reindeer


----------



## A Little Odd

I've never planned on any Pirate-themed items, but some of these props could definitely be out for college football season since I live in Pirate Nation


----------



## CJSimon

gcbike said:


> reindeer


This is my T-Rex last Christmas.


----------



## Malicious

Love that christmasy dino ......very clever!


----------



## Meadow

A Little Odd said:


> I've never planned on any Pirate-themed items, but some of these props could definitely be out for college football season since I live in Pirate Nation
> View attachment 714397


Makes me miss summers in NC and the golden girls. They do have purple and yellow lights after all.


----------



## gcbike




----------



## Verdeghast

bobby2003 said:


> Last year didn't they keep magically coming up with more limited edition dragons when the first batch sold out?


I don’t believe so. I have the Wind Dragon which I believe was the only limited edition dragon last year. They were individually numbered. I think they did go in and out of stock briefly online, possibly because of a return. But I think what may have confused people is that they continued to be listed online - and even drastically discounted around Halloween, long after they sold out. If you tried to buy one the site would tell you that the quantity available was zero. 

I love the dragon, I have both colors, and am trying to talk myself out of this year’s paint job. 

My wind dragon has remained assembled and displayed on my open but covered porch since last October. He was up all winter and spring and has weathered many storms in great shape. I have no complaints. 

V.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Verdeghast said:


> I don’t believe so. I have the Wind Dragon which I believe was the only limited edition dragon last year. They were individually numbered. I think they did go in and out of stock briefly online, possibly because of a return. But I think what may have confused people is that they continued to be listed online - and even drastically discounted around Halloween, long after they sold out. If you tried to buy one the site would tell you that the quantity available was zero.
> 
> I love the dragon, I have both colors, and am trying to talk myself out of this year’s paint job.
> 
> My wind dragon has remained assembled and displayed on my open but covered porch since last October. He was up all winter and spring and has weathered many storms in great shape. I have no complaints.
> 
> V.


I have to agree the dragons from last year are great i got the red one with fog machine. but man would i love that purple one they are offering this year lol


----------



## ghostbust99

gcbike said:


> View attachment 714423
> View attachment 714424
> View attachment 714425
> View attachment 714426
> View attachment 714427


Love him honestly, very well done prop.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I wanted a green dragon last year but I'm loathe to pay the price for just a different color, if the head was different maybe..


----------



## crashbig

Has anyone heard if the full size skeleton horse will coming back.


----------



## Restless Acres

Saki.Girl said:


> I have to agree the dragons from last year are great i got the red one with fog machine. but man would i love that purple one they are offering this year lol


Were the numbers on the prop or the box?


----------



## Matt12378

It’s says in the description for the green dragon it will not include fog machine by the way.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Restless Acres said:


> Were the numbers on the prop or the box?


do not remember i could look at box when get home but no idea


----------



## gcbike

numbers were stamped under the bottom jaw


----------



## MasqAddikt

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah this is the one I was just on. You can select what brands and prices on the side https://www.bhg.com/shop/all.html?s=halloween&br=Airblown&br=Design House&br=Design Toscano&br=Disney&br=Gemmy&br=Wall Pops&br=YOW&br=Home Accents Holiday&st=Home Depot


Thank you very much for the link. It is too bad that Home Depot does not have actual product pages to view yet.

I really like these three items:


----------



## ZombieRaider

MasqAddikt said:


> It is too bad that Home Depot does not have actual product pages to view yet.


I checked the HD2018 thread just now and someone posted they started adding new items on Aug 2nd so if they do the same thing this year it will be sometime next week....Hopefully sooner though....ZR


----------



## Matt12378

ZombieRaider said:


> I checked the HD2018 thread just now and someone posted they started adding new items on Aug 2nd so if they do the same thing this year it will be sometime next week....Hopefully sooner though....ZR


Yes it’s always around this time they update their website. I just wish they would upload the product pictures in June even it’s not like they don’t have them available. Just so people can see what they have.


----------



## Meadow

crashbig said:


> Has anyone heard if the full size skeleton horse will coming back.


When I click on my link for the one I bought last year it states discontinued.


----------



## MasqAddikt

ZombieRaider said:


> I checked the HD2018 thread just now and someone posted they started adding new items on Aug 2nd so if they do the same thing this year it will be sometime next week....Hopefully sooner though....ZR


Thanks. I did some searching and the Canadian website has some of this year's items up, including the crystal ball, but not all.


----------



## Meadow

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks. I did some searching and the Canadian website has some of this year's items up, including the crystal ball, but not all.


Thanks for the link. I love that Canadian HD werewolf has a different shirt. Maybe the weather means a different wardrobe. ?. Seems like if they can update one website they can do both.


----------



## ghostbust99

Meadow said:


> Thanks for the link. I love that Canadian HD werewolf has a different shirt. Maybe the weather means a different wardrobe. ?. Seems like if they can update one website they can do both.


The werewolf, zombie, scarecrow, etc are all from last year not new. Loving the pirate ship.


----------



## ZombieRaider

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks. I did some searching and the Canadian website has some of this year's items up, including the crystal ball, but not all.


Thanks for the link!....I was able to get a better look at the pirate ship, the wooden peg pirate and the pirate sitting on a wooden barrel......Home Depot has really got me excited for Halloween this year....ZR


----------



## Illysium

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks. I did some searching and the Canadian website has some of this year's items up, including the crystal ball, but not all.


I love that crystal ball!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ZombieRaider said:


> Thanks for the link!....I was able to get a better look at the pirate ship, the wooden peg pirate and the pirate sitting on a wooden barrel......Home Depot has really got me excited for Halloween this year....ZR


You think the barrel is included? With it that would be a really great deal! And it’s animated! Love it. ??


----------



## Verdeghast

Restless Acres said:


> Were the numbers on the prop or the box?


Hi, the number of the limited edition Wind Dragon is provided in two places. I just checked mine as it remains assembled on my porch. While checking it out for you I noticed a wicked cool living spider has made a fabulous web inside my dragon’s gaping moth. : )

Under the jaw there is a very neatly lettered stamping in a silver grey which reads “limited edition number ___ of 500”. On mine the number 184 was hand-written in the blank space with a permanent marker. 

A certificate also came inside the box with my dragon that states it was a limited edition of 500 and also has 184 handwritten on it. 

V.


----------



## ghostbust99

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> You think the barrel is included? With it that would be a really great deal! And it’s animated! Love it. ??


The barrel and telescope pirates come as a set and are interactive. Barrel is included.


----------



## Verdeghast

Restless Acres said:


> Were the numbers on the prop or the box?


Hi, the number of the limited edition Wind Dragon is provided in two places. I just checked mine as it remains assembled on my porch. While checking it out for you I noticed a wicked cool living spider has made a fabulous web inside my dragon’s gaping moth. : )

Under the jaw there is a very neatly lettered stamping in a silver grey which reads “limited edition number ___ of 500”. On mine the number 184 was hand-written in the blank space with a permanent marker. 

A certificate also came inside the box with my dragon that states it was a limited edition of 500 and also has 184 handwritten on it. 

V.


----------



## Verdeghast

Sorry typo - inside eye gaping mouth.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ghostbust99 said:


> The werewolf, zombie, scarecrow, etc are all from last year not new. Loving the pirate ship.
> View attachment 714496


OM that’s really cool. Don’t know how big it is, but really nice if it looks like the photo.


----------



## Matt12378

9 foot tall I believe. 
that’s how tall the pirate boat is


----------



## A Little Odd

Matt12378 said:


> 9 foot tall I believe.
> that’s how tall the pirate boat is


Might as well just have my pay check deposited over at Home Depot. They are going to be getting a big chunk of it.


----------



## Meadow

A Little Odd said:


> Might as well just have my pay check deposited over at Home Depot. They are going to be getting a big chunk of it.


Right there with you. HD and Big lots are really my two faves.


----------



## xredge

The dragons/medevil things I'm mostly into. Wanted the other one but glad I didn't only issue is size no good way to store and since I took mine out to the campground just way to much it filled my Suburban up. The Winter dragon takes up a lot less space as I bought one of those last year also. Might have to look into that night, I might be good for once this year and not buy much like I was told to do. Even though I like the pirate stuff just not my thing for at the campground and a couple of others that come out every year do it.


----------



## ghostbust99

The Gemmy Beetlejuice isn’t that bad compared to what Morbid made:









Gemmy:


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> The Gemmy Beetlejuice isn’t that bad compared to what Morbid made:
> 
> Gemmy:
> View attachment 714548


What's up with his mouth? Is that a bad camera angle, is the mouth smashed in, or is it intentionally crooked?


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> What's up with his mouth? Is that a bad camera angle, is the mouth smashed in, or is it intentionally crooked?


It’s intentionally like that. The head sculpt is slightly based on this image:


----------



## Industen

The problem with the Beetlejuice props is I would have zero clue to who it was without the pinstripe suit. The first looks like Dr. Emmett Brown zombified, the second one should have hair that isn't blow molded. I do like that Gemmy got the voice license but it needs one more animation like eyes or arm movement.


----------



## Yodlei

Has anyone seen that Jumbo Tombstone Monster? Reviews aren't the best but description doesn't warrant the rating in my opinion. Just because it is too big to bother exchanging shouldn't make for a bad review. Defects happen. This is something that I might have to splurge on & have Bro-in-Law get for me since they have military discount.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OM that’s really cool. Don’t know how big it is, but really nice if it looks like the photo.


9' tall and 9' long....little under 4' wide. I was never going to do a pirate theme......till I saw this. If I can get it 75% off sometime I'm on it.


----------



## Matt12378

_h _


sumrtym said:


> 9' tall and 9' long....little under 4' wide. I was never going to do a pirate theme......till I saw this. If I can get it 75% off sometime I'm on it.


Place a order for one online towards the end of October and even its full price Home Depot online will match the price when it goes on Sale


----------



## Matt12378

Just a FYI I believe Home Depot usually updates their website around 2 to 6 am. It’s becoming unbearable waiting lol.


----------



## Verdeghast

Haven’t seen any discussion here yet around this new HD item, but I am looking forward to more detail when they load their new dinosaur skeleton to their site. 

It’s a stegosaurus, one of my favorites, and I’ve not seen anyone offer a big skeleton of that type before. 

In the link notice that was posted earlier in this thread it states a price of around $80 and a size of 24 inches. That sounds too small for the price so I am hoping, like the triceratops advertised as 17 inches, that the quoted 24” is standing height and not length. 

He looks like a nice addition to the T-Rex, Triceratops, and saber toothed tiger prehistoric lineup. Now we need a Wooly Mammoth skeleton the size of the horse. : )

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> Haven’t seen any discussion here yet around this new HD item, but I am looking forward to more detail when they load their new dinosaur skeleton to their site.
> 
> It’s a stegosaurus, one of my favorites, and I’ve not seen anyone offer a big skeleton of that type before.
> 
> In the link notice that was posted earlier in this thread it states a price of around $80 and a size of 24 inches. That sounds too small for the price so I am hoping, like the triceratops advertised as 17 inches, that the quoted 24” is standing height and not length.
> 
> He looks like a nice addition to the T-Rex, Triceratops, and saber toothed tiger prehistoric lineup. Now we need a Wooly Mammoth skeleton the size of the horse. : )
> 
> V.


Waiting on this new one myself, I need a couple of them lol

I'd prefer a pterosaur and definitely a large , say 15' long sauropod?


----------



## Verdeghast

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Waiting on this new one myself, I need a couple of them lol
> 
> I'd prefer a pterosaur and definitely a large , say 15' long sauropod?


Did you see the pterosaur skeleton Rite Aid carried last year? I picked up one of those; they were animated. 

It was far from anatomically accurate but still looked cool. They used the same skeleton bird body that was previously on their owl and the buzzard, and simply slapped a big pterosaur head on it!

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> Did you see the pterosaur skeleton Rite Aid carried last year? I picked up one of those; they were animated.
> 
> It was far from anatomically accurate but still looked cool. They used the same skeleton bird body that was previously on their owl and the buzzard, and simply slapped a big pterosaur head on it!
> 
> V.


never did! i only had one rite aid nearby and they had zilch


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Verdeghast said:


> Did you see the pterosaur skeleton Rite Aid carried last year? I picked up one of those; they were animated.
> 
> It was far from anatomically accurate but still looked cool. They used the same skeleton bird body that was previously on their owl and the buzzard, and simply slapped a big pterosaur head on it!
> 
> V.


Didn't go into Rite Aid last year. And the only skeleton flying creature I saw in my stores in general in my area was the vampire bat guy. Do you have a photo of your prop? I'd love to see him. Hoping to set up my dinosaur theme this year. I have 2 Rite Aids close enough to me to check out although their past halloween selection isn't as good as say Walgreens or CVS has been (both seem to have gone hill too though in the last year or two). I generally like to stop in to Rite Aid each year because they do get in a few items sold only by them that can be pretty cool to have.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Didn't go into Rite Aid last year. And the only skeleton flying creature I saw in my stores in general in my area was the vampire bat guy. Do you have a photo of your prop? I'd love to see him. Hoping to set up my dinosaur theme this year. I have 2 Rite Aids close enough to me to check out although their past halloween selection isn't as good as say Walgreens or CVS has been (both seem to have gone hill too though in the last year or two). I generally like to stop in to Rite Aid each year because they do get in a few items sold only by them that can be pretty cool to have.


I guess it's this one : https://www.ebay.com/itm/183898678446

I like the head but about everything else needs work lol


----------



## ghostbust99

Anyone know how to turn off the automatic store selection? It keeps selecting stores near me that have nothing new when I try the Canadian link. I would like to able to see the full lineup (Canadian site).

Btw it appears I was wrong about the barrel skeleton coming with the other one and being interactive.


----------



## Screaming Demons

ghostbust99 said:


> Btw it appears I was wrong about the barrel skeleton coming with the other one and being interactive.
> View attachment 714631


If it was included it would be a collapsible plastic thing and not anything actually resembling a real barrel. That's why I figured the one in the photo isn't included.


----------



## Verdeghast

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I guess it's this one : https://www.ebay.com/itm/183898678446
> 
> I like the head but about everything else needs work lol


Yes that is it. And that price is crazy. I paid $20 for mine last year well before Halloween. It was 50 percent off. Right Aid retailed them at $39 is my memory. The animation is nice. 

V.


----------



## ghostbust99

Screaming Demons said:


> If it was included it would be a collapsible plastic thing and not anything actually resembling a real barrel. That's why I figured the one in the photo isn't included.


That’s exactly what it is and it’s included.


----------



## gcbike

ghostbust99 said:


> Anyone know how to turn off the automatic store selection? It keeps selecting stores near me that have nothing new when I try the Canadian link. I would like to able to see the full lineup (Canadian site).
> 
> Btw it appears I was wrong about the barrel skeleton coming with the other one and being interactive.
> View attachment 714631


just bing searched home depot canada make sure you click on the one that has homedepot.ca not all prices are up https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home.html


----------



## ghostbust99

Some better quality images: 
















*























*


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Why couldnt they have at least made that green dragon with a diff head sculpt.. sigh


----------



## Verdeghast

Ha! I agree with you, changing the head would have been a cost effective way to give their dragon a new look. Another would be to change the position or shape of the wings. 

That said...I do like the head. I’m a fan of old black and white dinosaur movies with practical effects, rather than CGI. 

The head they gave this dragon reminds me of the water monster in the 1957 film The Land Unknown. It also looks a little like the head of the monster in the low budget classic Reptilicus. 

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> Ha! I agree with you, changing the head would have been a cost effective way to give their dragon a new look. Another would be to change the position or shape of the wings.
> 
> That said...I do like the head. I’m a fan of old black and white dinosaur movies with practical effects, rather than CGI.
> 
> The head they gave this dragon reminds me of the water monster in the 1957 film The Land Unknown. It also looks a little like the head of the monster in the low budget classic Reptilicus.
> 
> V.


Same here! I do love dinosaurs..we have an entire park full. lol www.backyardterrors.com 

It's actually based on a Safari Toys dragon figure : https://www.michaels.com/safari-ltd...qIO_VIcUyipJElI8ghRoCfpoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> 9' tall and 9' long....little under 4' wide. I was never going to do a pirate theme......till I saw this. If I can get it 75% off sometime I'm on it.


The 75% markdowns I've found are hard to come by. Like you have to live on the website 24/7 to catch before sold out and IF your local store has anything left over it's a hit or miss what will be left. I was fortunate to get the giagantic spider at 50% off after halloween off ebay from a seller who wasn't gouging. I had seen it online at 50% off decided to try for 75% and then missed it kicking myself so was quite happy with the 50% off. That said one year I did manage to luck out with a HD location having the projectors on 50% and then 75% markdown. I haven't even looked online to see how much the pirate ship is because I don't want to be tempted down the road. Am looking forward to seeing it set up in someone's yard though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I guess it's this one : https://www.ebay.com/itm/183898678446
> 
> I like the head but about everything else needs work lol


And the price does too! Talk about profit margin...

Thanks for the link. I definitely would have picked that guy up at Rite Aid if I had seen it. Fingers crossed it's back this year. Now that I've seen the photo I will be sure to make a point this year to see if either of my stores get him in.


Thanks to all those that make halloween shopping videos and post to YT I found this Rite Aid video with the Pterodactyl shown and the audio from it. Since I know a lot of people bought the dinosaurs from HD and elsewhere, and might want to add this guy if he is back, check this out video at 2:26 in to it. BTW price was 39.99 but RA does do sales, in the video halloween was 50% off.


----------



## robin19871

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The 75% markdowns I've found are hard to come by. Like you have to live on the website 24/7 to catch before sold out and IF your local store has anything left over it's a hit or miss what will be left. I was fortunate to get the giagantic spider at 50% off after halloween off ebay from a seller who wasn't gouging. I had seen it online at 50% off decided to try for 75% and then missed it kicking myself so was quite happy with the 50% off. That said one year I did manage to luck out with a HD location having the projectors on 50% and then 75% markdown. I haven't even looked online to see how much the pirate ship is because I don't want to be tempted down the road. Am looking forward to seeing it set up in someone's yard though.


You do have to look at the websites constantly.. I have also found out that talking to the employees can let you know when things are marked down in store. Years ago. everything was marked down the day after.. These days, the prices decrease 2 weeks before Halloween in store.. I have been very lucky to get things marked down to 85% after Halloween.. (75% off plus an extra 10% off for military discount.) If ever you all see something right before Halloween that is a display model and the last one left, speak to a manager for an extra discount... They will always give you one.. I bought the skeleton pony for $20.00, 2 years ago because it was the display model..


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The 75% markdowns I've found are hard to come by.


I got both the horse and spider 75% off last year. Might be next year on the pirate ship...harder to do first yesr out.


----------



## Yodlei

Asked before with no reply so I'll ask again....(ignoring a newbie to site or overlooked? ) ha ha....

Has anyone seen this? Reviews aren't the best but reason didn't warrant the lower rating in my opinion. Its price seems to be ok since other sites show him over $200.








Home Accents Holiday 72 in. Color Changing LED Jumbo Tombstone Monster-TY216-1824 - The Home Depot


Standing 6 ft. tall, this Jumbo Tombstone Monster is sure to thrill your guests. Color-changing lights enhance the tombstone from orange to green to purple. Crafted with a durable metal frame and covered



www.homedepot.com





And as a note for checking prices, found this at a dollar store 2 years ago for $5:








Amscan 84 in. Halloween Deluxe Cemetery Doorway Entry 241179 - The Home Depot


Even your doorways deserve to dress up for Halloween and now they can with this Deluxe Cemetery Doorway Entry. The lightweight cardboard doorway entry features a Cemetery banner surrounded by 2-pillars



www.homedepot.com





$20 for cardboard? I wrapped it in packing tape thoroughly & sagged & fell apart. Couldn't give me one free unless I were to use it inside.


----------



## Matt12378

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The 75% markdowns I've found are hard to come by. Like you have to live on the website 24/7 to catch before sold out and IF your local store has anything left over it's a hit or miss what will be left. I was fortunate to get the giagantic spider at 50% off after halloween off ebay from a seller who wasn't gouging. I had seen it online at 50% off decided to try for 75% and then missed it kicking myself so was quite happy with the 50% off. That said one year I did manage to luck out with a HD location having the projectors on 50% and then 75% markdown. I haven't even looked online to see how much the pirate ship is because I don't want to be tempted down the road. Am looking forward to seeing it set up in someone's yard though.


It’s all about location if you live in the middle of nowhere like me even when the stuff was 90 percent off nobody was buying except me lol. 
I’ve said it before in this thread but will re tell how I have saved thousands over years of buying Halloween stuff mostly at 50 percent off and regularly 75 percent off. 
Price match. In store Home Depot and Lowe’s sucks with price match. 
However online they are very reasonable all you have to do is buy the item within 30 days of price reduction. So for example last year I bought the headless horseman full price I ended up getting it for 62 bucks how? I ordered in the beginning of October and it said 62 dollars a couple weeks later on the website even though it was sold out and 
Home Depot price matched that current price even though it was out of stock. So honestly I would suggest buy anything you want (if you can wait a couple weeks) and then ask for price match online not in store. 
Online Home Depot is nice same with Lowe’s not so much in store.


----------



## Matt12378

Yodlei said:


> Asked before with no reply so I'll ask again....(ignoring a newbie to site or overlooked? ) ha ha....
> 
> Has anyone seen this? Reviews aren't the best but reason didn't warrant the lower rating in my opinion. Its price seems to be ok since other sites show him over $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 72 in. Color Changing LED Jumbo Tombstone Monster-TY216-1824 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Standing 6 ft. tall, this Jumbo Tombstone Monster is sure to thrill your guests. Color-changing lights enhance the tombstone from orange to green to purple. Crafted with a durable metal frame and covered
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as a note for checking prices, found this at a dollar store 2 years ago for $5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amscan 84 in. Halloween Deluxe Cemetery Doorway Entry 241179 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Even your doorways deserve to dress up for Halloween and now they can with this Deluxe Cemetery Doorway Entry. The lightweight cardboard doorway entry features a Cemetery banner surrounded by 2-pillars
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $20 for cardboard? I wrapped it in packing tape thoroughly & sagged & fell apart. Couldn't give me one free unless I were to use it inside.


That tombstone was from last year I believe it was available for days at 75 percent off I still thought it was terrible. ?


----------



## Restless Acres

Matt12378 said:


> It’s all about location if you live in the middle of nowhere like me even when the stuff was 90 percent off nobody was buying except me lol.
> I’ve said it before in this thread but will re tell how I have saved thousands over years of buying Halloween stuff mostly at 50 percent off and regularly 75 percent off.
> Price match. In store Home Depot and Lowe’s sucks with price match.
> However online they are very reasonable all you have to do is buy the item within 30 days of price reduction. So for example last year I bought the headless horseman full price I ended up getting it for 62 bucks how? I ordered in the beginning of October and it said 62 dollars a couple weeks later on the website even though it was sold out and
> Home Depot price matched that current price even though it was out of stock. So honestly I would suggest buy anything you want (if you can wait a couple weeks) and then ask for price match online not in store.
> Online Home Depot is nice same with Lowe’s not so much in store.


Just to be clear, are you saying that works best if you buy online and then price match online? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## sumrtym

Keep in mind that the physical store and online cuts both ways. Returns and return period is different, etc. It can be a pain in that regard and you can get the short end in those cases.


----------



## MrMordrid

sumrtym said:


> Keep in mind that the physical store and online cuts both ways. Returns and return period is different, etc. It can be a pain in that regard and you can get the short end in those cases.


There is a service called Paribus that will notify you of late shipments and price drops. It send an email with instructions of how to get compensation from the retailer.


----------



## Verdeghast

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Same here! I do love dinosaurs..we have an entire park full. lol www.backyardterrors.com
> 
> It's actually based on a Safari Toys dragon figure : https://www.michaels.com/safari-ltd...qIO_VIcUyipJElI8ghRoCfpoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Holy cow Blade of the Moon! I love your backyard dinosaur park!!! Outstanding. 

And I had no idea the HD dragon was scaled up from a tiny Safari Toys dragon. That is so cool! I do recall one of the early reviews of the $350 dragon on HD’s side included the phrase “this is like a giant plastic toy”. Now I know why!

In your dinosaur park, is the long necked dragon/like head extending through the wooden frame a commercial prop, or something you built? He’s cool!

V.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Verdeghast said:


> In your dinosaur park, is the long necked dragon/like head extending through the wooden frame a commercial prop, or something you built? He’s cool!
> 
> V.


He builds this stuff himself!....The only explanation I've found on how it's made is a youtube video carpetbagger made but unfortunately it's pretty hard to tell exactly how it's done in the video....I've even slowed the video down frame by frame and still couldn't read all the info....I'm very interested in trying a chicken wire sculpt but with fiberglass as the skin....Blade of Moon did an amazing job with all the sculpts....ZR

Here's the video I was talking about at the 2:08 mark


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG @Blade-of-the-Moon you have been busy!! Last I remember seeing were photos of some of the dinos in the woods and the velociraptor shack. Total expansion, and so cool. I couldn't believe you even had the undersea area now too. Great stuff!

I wonder if anyone has tried to skin (well reverse of what you'd think) the HD skeleton dinos. You have a decent frame work with them already and while I love the skeleton animals, ones looking alive I think would be scarier for kids. On one of the ancient Egyptian threads I had suggested taking a skeleton horse, adding hump/s to it and wrapping it up like a mummified ship of the desert. Adding skin to the dinos to bring them to life is on a whole other plane.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> Holy cow Blade of the Moon! I love your backyard dinosaur park!!! Outstanding.
> 
> And I had no idea the HD dragon was scaled up from a tiny Safari Toys dragon. That is so cool! I do recall one of the early reviews of the $350 dragon on HD’s side included the phrase “this is like a giant plastic toy”. Now I know why!
> 
> In your dinosaur park, is the long necked dragon/like head extending through the wooden frame a commercial prop, or something you built? He’s cool!
> 
> V.


That's our adult Spinosaurus, she has a 6' long head lol I built her about 2 years ago now. There is a juvenile to the left showing the full body so I saved a bit there. 



ZombieRaider said:


> He builds this stuff himself!....The only explanation I've found on how it's made is a youtube video carpetbagger made but unfortunately it's pretty hard to tell exactly how it's done in the video....I've even slowed the video down frame by frame and still couldn't read all the info....I'm very interested in trying a chicken wire sculpt but with fiberglass as the skin....Blade of Moon did an amazing job with all the sculpts....ZR
> 
> Here's the video I was talking about at the 2:08 mark


Here is one we did, it's not the greatest but I'm like Dr. Grant and a bit technology incompatible..lol 






It's a bit hard to explain, but basically there is a wooden underframe, wrapped with 12.5 gauge welded steel fencing for the muscles, then a layer of chicken wire. The skin itself is a type of vinyl produced by Seamen's Corp, we get scraps from them when they have error rolls. Its kinds like pond liner. Heavy duty. We shrink wrap with a heat gun. Details are epoxy then we paint the whole creature. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG @Blade-of-the-Moon you have been busy!! Last I remember seeing were photos of some of the dinos in the woods and the velociraptor shack. Total expansion, and so cool. I couldn't believe you even had the undersea area now too. Great stuff!
> 
> I wonder if anyone has tried to skin (well reverse of what you'd think) the HD skeleton dinos. You have a decent frame work with them already and while I love the skeleton animals, ones looking alive I think would be scarier for kids. On one of the ancient Egyptian threads I had suggested taking a skeleton horse, adding hump/s to it and wrapping it up like a mummified ship of the desert. Adding skin to the dinos to bring them to life is on a whole other plane.


We've come a long way. Last year we became a 501c3 nonprofit and right after had a swarm of inspectors here. I had to get 20,000.00 worth of electrical done and many areas are still without power..but we are trying. 

I considered it..briefly. But the cost of skelly dinos is way more prohibitive than just making a wood frame and covering it. They aren't very accurate, but you could take your measurements from them to cut the wood. 

I did that with the zombie giraffe I built this year. I used the HD horse skeleton's measurements then added long legs, neck, ect. the few bone pieces I used were part of that "grab bag " of bones HD sold too .


----------



## gcbike

gcbike said:


> View attachment 714423
> View attachment 714424
> View attachment 714425
> View attachment 714426
> View attachment 714427


----------



## Meadow

At this point, it’s cruel and unusual punishment that their site has not updated. Update already! ?


----------



## debbiedowner67

Went to do my daily check on HD. Looks like they might be putting the 2019 items on there soon. It will let you go to Halloween items but when you click on pacific items...like I always click yard decor...it goes to a "OOOPS PAGE IS DOWN"

I searched other non Halloween items and those were OK. I even went to Christmas and those links were OK. So looks like they are updating?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀. I hope it's done today !!!!!!


----------



## Matt12378

debbiedowner67 said:


> Went to do my daily check on HD. Looks like they might be putting the 2019 items on there soon. It will let you go to Halloween items but when you click on pacific items...like I always click yard decor...it goes to a "OOOPS PAGE IS DOWN"
> 
> I searched other non Halloween items and those were OK. I even went to Christmas and those links were OK. So looks like they are updating?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀. I hope it's done today !!!!!!


Hopefully it’s any second now ?


----------



## gcbike

local HD still has lawn furniture where they put halloween stuff


----------



## Restless Acres

gcbike said:


> local HD still has lawn furniture where they put halloween stuff


If memory serves, labor day weekend is a good barometer for when HD had props in store. Sunday of, roughly.


----------



## gcbike

I had a wind dragon and crouching werewolf in my living room around Aug 11th


----------



## Restless Acres

gcbike said:


> I had a wind dragon and crouching werewolf in my living room around Aug 11th


Your question appeared to refer to in store. I was referring to in store. As others have mentioned, very end of July very beginning of August are when online props come up.


----------



## Matt12378

My Home Depot puts nothing out until September it doesn’t matter at all that they receive everything early to mid August. ????.


----------



## Screaming Demons

debbiedowner67 said:


> Went to do my daily check on HD. Looks like they might be putting the 2019 items on there soon. It will let you go to Halloween items but when you click on pacific items...like I always click yard decor...it goes to a "OOOPS PAGE IS DOWN"
> 
> I searched other non Halloween items and those were OK. I even went to Christmas and those links were OK. So looks like they are updating?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀. I hope it's done today !!!!!!


It's been like that for a long time. Depends on whether the item is in stock or has been discontinued.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Matt12378 said:


> My Home Depot puts nothing out until September it doesn’t matter at all that they receive everything early to mid August. ????.


Yeah I was doing site to store on the dragons and all the employees were curious about them, they never even got one.


----------



## gcbike

Restless Acres said:


> Your question appeared to refer to in store. I was referring to in store. As others have mentioned, very end of July very beginning of August are when online props come up.


I did not post a question,I was emailed the rest of this response BEFORE you edited it so I am permanently out of here


----------



## benjamin

gcbike said:


> I did not post a question,I was emailed the rest of this response BEFORE you edited it so I am permanently out of here


Not sure what happened, but please don't go! We all sometimes post things we regret and then edit them. It's a great community if you love halloween and you clearly do! Bygones?


----------



## debbiedowner67

Halloween HD page is still down as of this morning. Here is the link





__





Outdoor Halloween Decorations - Halloween Decorations - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Outdoor Halloween Decorations products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Meadow

debbiedowner67 said:


> Halloween HD page is still down as of this morning. Here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Halloween Decorations - Halloween Decorations - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on qualified Outdoor Halloween Decorations products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


When I use your link, I have the new pirate ship up. Looks like I can see things now. Thank you for the link!





__





Halloween Decorations - Holiday Decorations - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Halloween Decorations products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.



www.homedepot.com





It does not appear everything is up yet but the pirate ship, Freddy, Pennywise, and Beetle are. Also, he looks new. Good face I think.



Product Not Found


----------



## CH31

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Meadow

Yeah, it seems the site is updating bit by bit now. The crouching werewolf from last year is back. As is one of the dragon. Guess we will have to just be refresh happy today.

This is interesting:



Product Not Found


----------



## debbiedowner67

YASSSSS !!!! I see it's now up. Over 1000 items now. SO excited !!!


----------



## Meadow

debbiedowner67 said:


> YASSSSS !!!! I see it's now up. Over 1000 items now. SO excited !!!


I went through a lot of it. No white werewolf though. They do have lots of pirate stuff including the animated pirate ship wheel. But I really wanted to see that white werewolf. I’m hoping since the other dragons have not posted more might pop up tomorrow.


----------



## debbiedowner67

I just went thru the outdoor decorations. It was OK. Not like last year. They came out with some great stuff last year. I am interested in the Pennywise. The only thing stopping me is the no mouth movement. So yeh hopefully they bring out more.


----------



## Meadow

debbiedowner67 said:


> I just went thru the outdoor decorations. It was OK. Not like last year. They came out with some great stuff last year. I am interested in the Pennywise. The only thing stopping me is the no mouth movement. So yeh hopefully they bring out more.


Mouth movement is killing us this year. I’ve noticed once you have good props man the crappy ones seem extra crappy. And when we have one with mouth movement our haunting viewers are like what does this one do? That one does nothing... sadly.

I’m in sound activated crappy prop hell right now.


----------



## CrystalV

I have to get lumber this weekend. I’ll take pics and post if my stores have anything out.


----------



## lbc

The pirate ship is free shipping to store, but $55 to ship to home


----------



## lbc

Home shipping for Headless Horseman and Dragons also coming up as $55, with free shipping to store for pickup


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Just ordered the pirate ship and having it sent to store. Hope the box isn't any bigger than the dragons.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Just ordered the pirate ship and having it sent to store. Hope the box isn't any bigger than the dragons.


i am debating the ship lol to buy or not to buy is the question lol


----------



## Matt12378

Yay


----------



## Meadow

Saki.Girl said:


> i am debating the ship lol to buy or not to buy is the question lol


Ain’t it always?


----------



## Matt12378

I love everything debating if I should buy the headless horseman would be my second one?


----------



## Matt12378

Meadow said:


> Yeah, it seems the site is updating bit by bit now. The crouching werewolf from last year is back. As is one of the dragon. Guess we will have to just be refresh happy today.
> 
> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Product Not Found


I’m totally buying that beetlejuice one looks really cool


----------



## Meadow

Matt12378 said:


> I love everything debating if I should buy the headless horseman would be my second one?


I think it’s a cool prop. Love that they added the horse. Liked it last year too.


----------



## Matt12378

Hq pictures of the inflatables if anyone is interested


----------



## Matt12378

I just love that little shop of horrors inflatable ? good.


----------



## A Little Odd

That isn't the same crouching werewolf as last year is it? Looks totally different to me.


----------



## Meadow

A Little Odd said:


> That isn't the same crouching werewolf as last year is it? Looks totally different to me.


I believe it is however the main image is with the mouth fully extended and lights on in the eyes. Since all the additional images have the standing werewolf from last year I’m going with it’s the same one.


----------



## bobby2003

A Little Odd said:


> That isn't the same crouching werewolf as last year is it? Looks totally different to me.


I think it's just a bad photo.

Here's a video of it from last year.






Here's this current photo.










At my Home Depot it was concealed inside a display so you didn't really realize how scrawny it was, and I assume so people didn't poke around the head too much and break it off which apparently happened to lots of people.


----------



## Restless Acres

I too think it is the same as last year, with the photo being misleading. If it is the same as last year the chest is not too small. It is actually quite large, but doesn't appear particularly large as the limbs on this guy are fairly long. 

I have posted this before: If you buy, make sure he is always propped up in some way to lend support to his front legs (in particular), Yours might not have broken last year, but the shoulder connections are woefully inadequate and i think defectively designed. I have repaired or attempted to repair a few dozen props, and I have never been more surprised than when i cut this guy open to fix his shoulder (after it broke on the first day) and discovered how inadequate it was (and then inadequately welded - but the best welding job in the world won't prevent this prop from ultimately breaking.

If your prop hasn't broken yet, great, but you've been warned.


----------



## A Little Odd

Whew, glad about it being the same, but also not glad about the shoulder problems. I missed him last year. I don't have a Home Depot near me and I missed the sales.


----------



## Matt12378

Restless Acres said:


> I too think it is the same as last year, with the photo being misleading. If it is the same as last year the chest is not too small. It is actually quite large, but doesn't appear particularly large as the limbs on this guy are fairly long.
> 
> I have posted this before: If you buy, make sure he is always propped up in some way to lend support to his front legs (in particular), Yours might not have broken last year, but the shoulder connections are woefully inadequate and i think defectively designed. I have repaired or attempted to repair a few dozen props, and I have never been more surprised than when i cut this guy open to fix his shoulder (after it broke on the first day) and discovered how inadequate it was (and then inadequately welded - but the best welding job in the world won't prevent this prop from ultimately breaking.
> 
> If your prop hasn't broken yet, great, but you've been warned.


Yeah last year the head power adapter was broken in mine I got a new head however and it works great. I had mine standing on its own and it was fine I think honestly everyone has one problem or another but just as a static prop it’s pretty good.


----------



## HalloweenInsanity

I just bought the white werewolf- found it at the bottom of the page. I will post a link if I can find it


----------



## HalloweenInsanity

I just bought the white werewolf- found it at the bottom of the page https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-ft-Howling-Wolfman-5124612/308486453


----------



## HalloweenInsanity

Meadow said:


> I went through a lot of it. No white werewolf though. They do have lots of pirate stuff including the animated pirate ship wheel. But I really wanted to see that white werewolf. I’m hoping since the other dragons have not posted more might pop up tomorrow.


 https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-ft-Howling-Wolfman-5124612/308486453


----------



## Matt12378

Product Not Found


----------



## HalloweenInsanity

Here is the Green dragon link https://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrand...agon-without-Fog-Machine-9342-94721/308468023


----------



## Matt12378

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrand...ickid=UtHy8kTQCxyJWfmwUx0Mo38zUklQDF3jE093QE0 Dragon link


----------



## Matt12378

*https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ickid=UtHy8kTQCxyJWfmwUx0Mo38zUklQDHwCE093QE0 T. rex *


----------



## Matt12378

HalloweenInsanity said:


> Here is the Green dragon link https://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrand...agon-without-Fog-Machine-9342-94721/308468023


Lol same time as me


----------



## Matt12378

Purple dragon


----------



## Meadow

Clearly their website update is still not quite done. When you search wolfman it doesn’t come up. Be happy when they get this worked out.



Product Not Found






Product Not Found











Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering Jack O Man 5124610 - The Home Depot


Enliven your Halloween display with this 7 ft. Jack O Man. This easy-to-assemble animated figure features five spooky phrases and is sure to surprise your guests or trick-or-treaters. Its glowing head



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Meadow

HalloweenInsanity said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-ft-Howling-Wolfman-5124612/308486453


Thank you! Glad to have a link but would love a video. I want to see how green the eyes are and if the audio is the same. It’s a reskin right?


----------



## lbc

They upped the price of the pirate ship to $329 already


----------



## Matt12378

lbc said:


> They upped the price of the pirate ship to $329 already


Yeah ridiculous. I’m not buying that though I highly doubt it will sell out. If it’s available in October I’ll buy. Also the skeleton does come with the barrel if anyone was wondering


----------



## CJSimon

lbc said:


> They upped the price of the pirate ship to $329 already


I just noticed that as well. It was originally listed at $299 this morning. That’s bs. I really want it, but the extra $30 on top of tax and shipping might put it out of my reach.


----------



## CrystalV

HalloweenInsanity said:


> I just bought the white werewolf- found it at the bottom of the page https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-ft-Howling-Wolfman-5124612/308486453


Let me know your opinion once you get him. I might buy one. I like that it’s white. Nothing against other colored werewolves. I like all canines lol.


----------



## Matt12378

I don’t know if this was brought up but it includes 2 skeletons one sitting on a barrel one standing for only 100 bucks I believe pretty good. Usually it’s 30 bucks for one life size skeleton so a little more for a cool display.








Home Accents Holiday 60 in. Set of 2 Skeleton Pirates 9399-30075 - The Home Depot


Double the drama of your Halloween display with this skeleton pirate duo. With one figure standing with a telescope and the other sitting on a barrel, this spooky pair is sure to entertain. A sound sensor



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Verdeghast

HalloweenInsanity said:


> Here is the Green dragon link https://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrand...agon-without-Fog-Machine-9342-94721/308468023


Thank you! He looks sooo good. Do I need a third dragon? Where exactly will I store a third dragon? 

Must have third dragon.... : )

V.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I noticed that the pumpkin carriage has a video showing how to assemble it. Have they posted videos like that in years past?


----------



## Meadow

Verdeghast said:


> Thank you! He looks sooo good. Do I need a third dragon? Where exactly will I store a third dragon?
> 
> Must have third dragon.... : )
> 
> V.


Buy all the dragons! ?


----------



## Meadow

lbc said:


> They upped the price of the pirate ship to $329 already


Crouching werewolf jumped from $179 to $199 it looks like.


----------



## Meadow

CrystalV said:


> Let me know your opinion once you get him. I might buy one. I like that it’s white. Nothing against other colored werewolves. I like all canines lol.


Buy all the canines! ??


----------



## Meadow

Screaming Demons said:


> I noticed that the pumpkin carriage has a video showing how to assemble it. Have they posted videos like that in years past?


I noticed that as well. If they did, I don’t remember them.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Screaming Demons said:


> I noticed that the pumpkin carriage has a video showing how to assemble it. Have they posted videos like that in years past?


I’ve seen them before on their tinsel items. Maybe Christmas ones.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Just ordered the pirate ship and having it sent to store. Hope the box isn't any bigger than the dragons.


Can’t wait to see it! I might order 2 and adjust the back one so it looks like a full ship instead of half! Would look really killer! ?? (other then I’m doing a Dragons lair theme this year and I’m gonna get both new dragons on top of the 2 I have - pirates will have to wait until the next year)


----------



## ZombieRaider

Meadow said:


> Crouching werewolf jumped from $179 to $199 it looks like.


Pirate ship jumped from $299 to $329....I noticed a few others too....ZR


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Matt12378 said:


> I don’t know if this was brought up but it includes 2 skeletons one sitting on a barrel one standing for only 100 bucks I believe pretty good. Usually it’s 30 bucks for one life size skeleton so a little more for a cool display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 60 in. Set of 2 Skeleton Pirates 9399-30075 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Double the drama of your Halloween display with this skeleton pirate duo. With one figure standing with a telescope and the other sitting on a barrel, this spooky pair is sure to entertain. A sound sensor
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


That was exactly my logic that made me not buy..lol I have bottles, bags of scrap fabric and a whiskey barrel, I can make these guys and better for 40.00 less. I wish they talked, the pirate ship says it makes sound but not what kind.



FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Can’t wait to see it! I might order 2 and adjust the back one so it looks like a full ship instead of half! Would look really killer! ?? (other then I’m doing a Dragons lair theme this year and I’m gonna get both new dragons on top of the 2 I have - pirates will have to wait until the next year)


Little tweaking and you can make it into viking ship wreck? great for dragons.


----------



## debbiedowner67

A Little Odd said:


> That isn't the same crouching werewolf as last year is it? Looks totally different to me.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> That was exactly my logic that made me not buy..lol I have bottles, bags of scrap fabric and a whiskey barrel, I can make these guys and better for 40.00 less. I wish they talked, the pirate ship says it makes sound but not what kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Little tweaking and you can make it into viking ship wreck? great for dragons.


Hmmmmm... great idea!!!! Love it!


----------



## Verdeghast

I am loving all the HD site updates today. Now they just need to load that stegosaurus skeleton so I can get a better look at it. I have all the prehistoric skeletons they have made so far, plus the Wal Mart Raptor from a couple years ago. 

I do really dig all the new pirate stuff. That ship is so cool! Looks like the animated wheel it comes with is being sold separately for $99. Not sure if they are the same animated wheels but I would assume so. 

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> I am loving all the HD site updates today. Now they just need to load that stegosaurus skeleton so I can get a better look at it. I have all the prehistoric skeletons they have made so far, plus the Wal Mart Raptor from a couple years ago.
> 
> I do really dig all the new pirate stuff. That ship is so cool! Looks like the animated wheel it comes with is being sold separately for $99. Not sure if they are the same animated wheels but I would assume so.
> 
> V.


lol same here! I need a couple Steggys! Wonder what if anything walmart will have..they were crazy last year.

It looks like the same wheel to me I double checked the details. 

Looking at the pics of the green dragon..it has a lot of paint damage...and thats the one they used for the photos. Looks like it was red before just like the blue dragon, they must cast them in a lot of same materials then just paint them up.


----------



## AZHauntedGiant

Matt12378 said:


> I’m totally buying that beetlejuice one looks really cool


You can have beetlejuice a lot cheaper here








6 Foot Animated Beetlejuice Prop


The 6 Foot Animated Beetlejuice Prop will add the perfect touch to your display of Halloween spirit. Wholesale Halloween Costumes is here to make sure you can find anything you want for this Halloween season!



www.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com


----------



## AZHauntedGiant

Matt12378 said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrand...ickid=UtHy8kTQCxyJWfmwUx0Mo38zUklQDF3jE093QE0 Dragon link





Product Not Found


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> That was exactly my logic that made me not buy..lol I have bottles, bags of scrap fabric and a whiskey barrel, I can make these guys and better for 40.00 less. I wish they talked, the pirate ship says it makes sound but not what kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Little tweaking and you can make it into viking ship wreck? great for dragons.


Love the Viking idea!


----------



## Matt12378

Product Not Found


----------



## AZHauntedGiant

Found two different green dragons (both links posted in previous threads) and very sad to say HD upped the price from last year $299 to $349 and that doesn't include the fog machine! That's crazy. You can check out this youtube vid showing last year's prices for a lot of the items


----------



## Verdeghast

Th


Matt12378 said:


> Product Not Found


Thanks Matt! So it’s almost 4 feet long. As I expected, the advertised two foot size is the height. Seems an odd way to describe him but they did that with the first Triceratops as well. 

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt! So it’s almost 4 feet long. As I expected, the advertised two foot size is the height. Seems an odd way to describe him but they did that with the first Triceratops as well.
> 
> V.


Ordered one for starters, I'll get pics when he arrives..said August 2nd? 

Been thinking with a few more species I could do a nightmare version of the Land Before Time.. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Re: Stegasaurus. And here I thought I was getting away without wanting anything from Home Depot this year. _sigh _I need to do the dino theme this year before they come out with a brontosaurus next year to peek over my fence


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re: Stegasaurus. And here I thought I was getting away without wanting anything from Home Depot this year. _sigh_


Not Home Depot and not Halloween per se..but I know how we like our dinos..have you seen the Colossal Blue figure? https://www.amazon.com/Mattel-Juras...=gateway&sprefix=colossal+blue,aps,152&sr=8-3


----------



## Matt12378

Verdeghast said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt! So it’s almost 4 feet long. As I expected, the advertised two foot size is the height. Seems an odd way to describe him but they did that with the first Triceratops as well.
> 
> V.


Yeah it’s a good size for the price I suppose. 
I personally have a few dinosaurs in my collection and can’t wait to add a couple more. Hopefully this is sold in store.


----------



## Meadow

Looks like they updated again. I know yesterday the total was 1040 items and today it is 1141.

Zombie and Skeleton horses are back!


----------



## gcbike

benjamin said:


> Not sure what happened, but please don't go! We all sometimes post things we regret and then edit them. It's a great community if you love halloween and you clearly do! Bygones?


I'm an old retired guy ,did my time and do not like it when I'm talked down to(almost like being scolded when you were a kid) .Members don't realize when you hit post reply it gets sent to other members private emails.So I'll hang here for a while.


----------



## gcbike

HalloweenInsanity said:


> I just bought the white werewolf- found it at the bottom of the page https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-ft-Howling-Wolfman-5124612/308486453


I hope they(HD) post a video of it soon.


----------



## benjamin

gcbike said:


> I'm an old retired guy ,did my time and do not like it when I'm talked down to(almost like being scolded when you were a kid) .Members don't realize when you hit post reply it gets sent to other members private emails.So I'll hang here for a while.


Again, I didn't see the post you are referring to, but I am sorry it happened and am happy to hear you're sticking around!


----------



## benjamin

gcbike said:


> I hope they(HD) post a video of it soon.


Same....fingers crossed it won't be long til they do!


----------



## Restless Acres

gcbike said:


> I'm an old retired guy ,did my time and do not like it when I'm talked down to(almost like being scolded when you were a kid) .Members don't realize when you hit post reply it gets sent to other members private emails.So I'll hang here for a while.


Gcbike, I apologize for being a jerk with my post. I should.not have written what I said. I was in the wrong and immediately edited it. I kind of figured you would get an email (but wasn't certain) but wanted to at least not leave it out there. 

It's not an excuse but I was laid up with a disc problem for a couple of days there and was a little cranky.

Please accept my apology.

Mike


----------



## Zombiekillah

I'm still holding out hope the giant spider will come back this year. The only reason I have hope is because at the top of the outdoor decorations page it still shows the spider where to click to see just the spider options. I knew I should have gotten 2 last year. I'm kicking myself.


----------



## bobby2003

It looks like that low quality zombie Horse is coming back. At least online again. They have it available for order. The only difference is that they created a new listing without all the bad reviews.









Home Accents Holiday 69 in. Zombie Horse with LED Eyes-8342-86112 - The Home Depot


No one is safe from the zombie plague-- not even the animals. This zombified life-size horse will add eerie, undead vibes to any Halloween display. The realistic effect of decaying flesh will send trick-or-treaters



www.homedepot.com


----------



## CrystalV

Geez... for that price I feel like it should be better looking....from the pics on the site it looks like cheap plastic. JMO


----------



## bobby2003

CrystalV said:


> Geez... for that price I feel like it should be better looking....from the pics on the site it looks like cheap plastic. JMO


If you are talking about the Zombie Horse. It is cheap plastic. As I recall some people said in their reviews that the parts didn't even fit together. 

Blade-Of-The-moon made a post about it last year as well. The paint came off on his hands.









HomeDepot 2018


Wow, that werewolf is great!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## gcbike

Restless Acres said:


> Gcbike, I apologize for being a jerk with my post. I should.not have written what I said. I was in the wrong and immediately edited it. I kind of figured you would get an email (but wasn't certain) but wanted to at least not leave it out there.
> 
> It's not an excuse but I was laid up with a disc problem for a couple of days there and was a little cranky.
> 
> Please accept my apology.
> 
> Mike


accepted


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Verdeghast said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt! So it’s almost 4 feet long. As I expected, the advertised two foot size is the height. Seems an odd way to describe him but they did that with the first Triceratops as well.
> 
> V.



Yes, pretty strange way to advertise something, you'd think "bigger" (as in length) would be better in the eyes of people interested. Did you notice how the description says "Measures 36 in. L" but elsewhere in the specs it says the length is 47.60 inches. This has been an issue over the years, here and elsewhere. Sometimes the measurements don't properly reflect the particular width, length, height too. Well I'm looking forward to a longer stegosaurus.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Not Home Depot and not Halloween per se..but I know how we like our dinos..have you seen the Colossal Blue figure? https://www.amazon.com/Mattel-Jurassic-World-Colossal-Velociraptor/dp/B07P84HT2N/ref=sr_1_3?crid=9V5M9TBUX3UO&keywords=colossal+blue&qid=1564551233&s=gateway&sprefix=colossal+blue,aps,152&sr=8-3


Pretty "realistic" dino and it eats other smaller dinos too!! Rather pricey for a birth to 24 month kid. I would have tagged it for older kids or you'll also have the kid eating the smaller dinos too. I can imagine the nightmares that these young kids might have from it! But definitely cool looking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Zombiekillah said:


> I'm still holding out hope the giant spider will come back this year. The only reason I have hope is because at the top of the outdoor decorations page it still shows the spider where to click to see just the spider options. I knew I should have gotten 2 last year. I'm kicking myself.


I noticed it was up at the top of the page there too and also did a search for spider and it didn't come up at the time. I think it will be back. It's a pretty awesome looking prop and probably one of my largest prop boxes in my garage!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So guessing this zombie horse is suppose to be part of the Games of Thrones-inspired items along with the dragons. Horses are prominently featured in GOT, and zombie horses during a scene with the white walkers/wights, and I think a dragon scene with a zombie horse riden by a Winter King-masked skeleton on him followed by a few wights would look cool. Some of those guys with lit blue eyes added to them would be sweet too. I have the Winter King's Winter Dragon (_not_ sold at HD btw) and one of the things I liked about him was his blue eyes (flapping wings and fog and height another). The GR dragon is very similar but with yellow eyes. Guess I like the bad boy best.

While we have a lot of zombies props out there already in general, the white walkers/wights do have a unique look to them and surprised I haven't seen zombies props like them.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So guessing this zombie horse is suppose to be part of the Games of Thrones-inspired items along with the dragons. Horses are prominently featured in GOT, and zombie horses during a scene with the white walkers/wights, and I think a dragon scene with a zombie horse riden by a Winter King-masked skeleton on him followed by a few wights would look cool. Some of those guys with lit blue eyes added to them would be sweet too. I have the Winter King's Winter Dragon (_not_ sold at HD btw) and one of the things I liked about him was his blue eyes (flapping wings and fog and height another). The GR dragon is very similar but with yellow eyes. Guess I like the bad boy best.
> 
> While we have a lot of zombies props out there already in general, the white walkers/wights do have a unique look to them and surprised I haven't seen zombies props like them.


I think the horse in your GoT theme idea is excellent. Plastic is always tough. When it has that sheen it looks really plasticky. I think when you’re the one paying for it and you reach a certain price threshold you get more scrutiny. My take anyways. I did appreciate the knight and wizard prop at HD this year. Can totally see an undead army under a wizard’s control happening.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, pretty strange way to advertise something, you'd think "bigger" (as in length) would be better in the eyes of people interested. Did you notice how the description says "Measures 36 in. L" but elsewhere in the specs it says the length is 47.60 inches. This has been an issue over the years, here and elsewhere. Sometimes the measurements don't properly reflect the particular width, length, height too. Well I'm looking forward to a longer stegosaurus.


If it's the same technical writers responsible for the impenetrable assembly instructions to my new sit/stand desk I am not surprised...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

bobby2003 said:


> If you are talking about the Zombie Horse. It is cheap plastic. As I recall some people said in their reviews that the parts didn't even fit together.
> 
> Blade-Of-The-moon made a post about it last year as well. The paint came off on his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeDepot 2018
> 
> 
> Wow, that werewolf is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halloweenforum.com


Yeah that horse was a nightMARE ( sorry had to ) in more ways than one. Maybe they improved it..but I doubt it. With bad paint apps on the green dragon I'm thinking it's as cheaply made as before. That said I have left mine outside all year and it's still in one piece after all the work I did assembling it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow just ordered the stegosaurus last night around 10:30p and the delivery date was Thurs 8/1. Thought yeah right.  Well got my shipping notice and tracking today and yes, it's true.  Impressed, especially since it was free shipping too. Almost went with "ship to store for pick up", also free but the item was not due to arrive until the following week, and now glad I did the home delivery route. Mine was shipping from southern Calif to SFBay area but still.


----------



## Verdeghast

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, pretty strange way to advertise something, you'd think "bigger" (as in length) would be better in the eyes of people interested. Did you notice how the description says "Measures 36 in. L" but elsewhere in the specs it says the length is 47.60 inches. This has been an issue over the years, here and elsewhere. Sometimes the measurements don't properly reflect the particular width, length, height too. Well I'm looking forward to a longer stegosaurus.


Hi, thanks for posting, I did notice that discrepancy too. It seems to me perhaps a bit expensive if the length ends up being 36 inches rather than almost 48. I’ll hold off until the folks who just ordered, and have been generously sharing their experiences here, can clarify the size and quality. 

I did notice initial prices seem to be higher generally than last year. I bought the saber toothed tiger skeleton at full price when it debuted last season (and it is a really great prop) and my memory is that “full price” then was $99. This year the same item returned at $129. 

Even though the big dragons are $50 more this season, and do not include a fog machine, I still think those are SO worth it for the money. They are truly a statement piece in person - online photos cannot do that prop justice. My Wind Dragon is also proving surprisingly durable in year-round covered but outdoor use (on my porch). I live in the mountains and it has survived some serious storms unscathed. A true “Wind Dragon” for sure. 

V.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If OnTrac delivers during the day before dinner time tomorrow, I'll be opening up the box and taking it out and will definitely measure it. From the photo, proportionally I think it look like it will be the longer length. I'm thinking it's about 36 inches without the tail attached. The shipping info says the box shipped at 9lbs., box dimensions weren't given.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

It's a much smaller item, but I'm really glad that Home Depot is bringing back the animated zombie girl with the teddy bear. They pulled it last year and my store never got any and I was bummed. According to reviews, she has huge feet and some people got her with a broken nose, but for $50 I will take a chance. She'll be perfect for my haunted carnival. https://www.homedepot.com/p/36-in-A...-Teddy-Bear-and-LED-Eyes-8330-36039/304890224


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed it was up at the top of the page there too and also did a search for spider and it didn't come up at the time. I think it will be back. It's a pretty awesome looking prop and probably one of my largest prop boxes in my garage!


Discontinued. Glad I got mine last year and glad I ordered second to get my missing pieces from first order. The manufacturer was zero help despite taking my information and promising to get me the parts (never happened). Returned the partial one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Discontinued. Glad I got mine last year and glad I ordered second to get my missing pieces from first order. The manufacturer was zero help despite taking my information and promising to get me the parts (never happened). Returned the partial one.


OMG I had seen an image of the Gigantic Spider in one of their halloween scenes online on their website recently and thought they were bringing him back. But you are right, no sign of him at all today. I think there will definitely be people sorry they missed out on him and so glad I was able to pick up mine last year too.

Being as large as he is in box (and heavy too) I'm kind of not surprised but he sure is an attention getter prop.


----------



## cinders

I can't believe that zombie horse that had such poor reviews last year is listed at $399. Could this be a mistake?


----------



## xredge

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG I had seen an image of the Gigantic Spider in one of their halloween scenes online on their website recently and thought they were bringing him back. But you are right, no sign of him at all today. I think there will definitely be people sorry they missed out on him and so glad I was able to pick up mine last year too.
> 
> Being as large as he is in box (and heavy too) I'm kind of not surprised but he sure is an attention getter prop.


I'm thinking the one I received might have been a return the way some parts looked and no manual, but a lot of it was still wrapped up. My biggest issue is the bottom body portion was crushed/warped need to figure out on how to heat it up just enough to move the plastic enough/shape to connect to the top half. Have a lot of spiders and a few attacking spiders so was going to have a spider lair with a dragon it as main display.


----------



## xredge

Verdeghast said:


> Even though the big dragons are $50 more this season, and do not include a fog machine, I still think those are SO worth it for the money. They are truly a statement piece in person - online photos cannot do that prop justice. My Wind Dragon is also proving surprisingly durable in year-round covered but outdoor use (on my porch). I live in the mountains and it has survived some serious storms unscathed. A true “Wind Dragon” for sure.
> 
> V.


I'm not even sure what I did with my wind dragon fogger as I bought a 700 watt Chauvet to replace it right from the beginning. Actually typing this I think I used it for the winter dragon, and it had issues with melting the Winter Dragons hose parts and hose.



Meadow said:


> I did appreciate the knight and wizard prop at HD this year. Can totally see an undead army under a wizard’s control happening.


Crap, you would have to mention something like this and now have me thinking as I like this kind of stuff. Could picture that with the dragon, probably just with winter dragon at campground the wind dragon just to much to take out there its one load on its own . Was told no money this year think that might have went out the door. Already had a few $$$ to spend on finshing/fixing up a few items.


----------



## Meadow

xredge said:


> I'm not even sure what I did with my wind dragon fogger as I bought a 700 watt Chauvet to replace it right from the beginning. Actually typing this I think I used it for the winter dragon, and it had issues with melting the Winter Dragons hose parts and hose.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, you would have to mention something like this and now have me thinking as I like this kind of stuff. Could picture that with the dragon, probably just with winter dragon at campground the wind dragon just to much to take out there its one load on its own . Was told no money this year think that might have went out the door. Already had a few $$$ to spend on finshing/fixing up a few items.


Dude this is what I’m saying! Couple dragons, undead knights and a wizard battle?!? Some foam board and a head gun spray paint and you got castle walls. Grab some dollar tree knight tunics for flags and the shields to make those sconces on the walls and you could do some sort of dragon dungeon. Throw in a skeleton with a long wig and you got a princess to save. Could be pretty amazing!

Can you tell I’m a theme junkie? If I would not have committed to this witch and werewolf nonsense I totally would have gone full dragon mode. Still love that Viking idea. Oooh merge them! Knights did fight Vikings right?


----------



## Matt12378

Home Depot will continue to update I’ve seen pictures that Home Depot took of different products that are not online yet be patient everyone!
I believe the gigantic spider will be in Stock this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Stegosaurus arrived this morning! I was in a bit of a hurry but I think people will be happy with the length. I measured his snout to end of tail with his tail partially pushed in and it came out to approximately 49 inches. Here's some quick photos.




























Sorry I didn't fully extend his legs or didn't push his tail in completely (want to keep him boxed until October) but sure someone else will set him up completely. Glad they added him to the dino collection this year. I always loved stegosaurus' as a kid.

It doesn’t come with batteries so didn’t try him out but instruction say that loud noise ( or clapping hands) will trigger eyes, move his mouth and play his sounds. 3AAAs.


----------



## Matt12378

Warner 7.27 ft. Pre Lit Animated Audrey from Little Shop of Horrors Airblown Inflatable-220306 - The Home Depot


Add a unique touch to your outdoor yard decorations with this Pre-Lit Inflatable Animated Audrey from Little Shop of Horrors. Designed to inflate in seconds, this air-blown character is easy to install.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Matt12378

cinders said:


> I can't believe that zombie horse that had such poor reviews last year is listed at $399. Could this be a mistake?


I think that was 75 percent off last year and available online. 
I considered buying but, not worth it. 
The reviews were very bad. I just don’t want that type of trouble plus the regular horse is just better in every way. 
I ended up buying the pony lol


----------



## sumrtym

Matt12378 said:


> Home Depot will continue to update I’ve seen pictures that Home Depot took of different products that are not online yet be patient everyone!
> I believe the gigantic spider will be in Stock this year.


You'd be wrong.








Home Accents Holiday 5.5 ft. Tall Gargantuan Spider-21SV20168 - The Home Depot


Add a creepy-crawly addition to your Halloween decor with this gargantuan spider yard decoration. Standing at 5.5 feet in height, this monstrous arachnid commands attention in your yard, offering a terrifying



www.homedepot.com


----------



## sumrtym

xredge said:


> I'm thinking the one I received might have been a return the way some parts looked and no manual, but a lot of it was still wrapped up. My biggest issue is the bottom body portion was crushed/warped need to figure out on how to heat it up just enough to move the plastic enough/shape to connect to the top half. Have a lot of spiders and a few attacking spiders so was going to have a spider lair with a dragon it as main display.


Both mine were warped as well. However, once you start screwing the two together, it should be fine. You can generally get 2 of the 3 holes lined up, start them, and force the third over. Heating should be unnecessary. Mine was far out of shape but I actually got it together without too much trouble, just a bit of effort.


----------



## xredge

sumrtym said:


> Both mine were warped as well. However, once you start screwing the two together, it should be fine. You can generally get 2 of the 3 holes lined up, start them, and force the third over. Heating should be unnecessary. Mine was far out of shape but I actually got it together without too much trouble, just a bit of effort.


Thanks, hopefully that does do it. You never know with heating it up what can happen. MIne did look sort of crushed though did to get it out back soon. Should do it soon with all this heat and sun. Let it sit in the sun for a while should be more pliable that way.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Stegosaurus arrived this morning! I was in a bit of a hurry but I think people will be happy with the length. I measured his snout to end of tail with his tail partially pushed in and it came out to approximately 49 inches. Here's some quick photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't fully extend his legs or didn't push his tail in completely (want to keep him boxed until October) but sure someone else will set him up completely. Glad they added him to the dino collection this year. I always loved stegosaurus' as a kid.
> 
> It doesn’t come with batteries so didn’t try him out but instruction say that loud noise ( or clapping hands) will trigger eyes, move his mouth and play his sounds. 3AAAs.


He looks like he’s great. Clapping hands... how do you deal with these?


----------



## Meadow

sumrtym said:


> You'd be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 5.5 ft. Tall Gargantuan Spider-21SV20168 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Add a creepy-crawly addition to your Halloween decor with this gargantuan spider yard decoration. Standing at 5.5 feet in height, this monstrous arachnid commands attention in your yard, offering a terrifying
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


You know I don’t know we can trust that. I ordered the Skeleton horse last year and when I clicked on him it said discontinued too. But clearly he’s available. So, it could totally happen.


----------



## Meadow

I know it’s not a major win, but this email thrilled me to no end cause I missed it last year....


----------



## Restless Acres

Matt12378 said:


> I think that was 75 percent off last year and available online.
> I considered buying but, not worth it.
> The reviews were very bad. I just don’t want that type of trouble plus the regular horse is just better in every way.
> I ended up buying the pony lol


He was $300 last year. After all the complaints came out I figured good chance he gets down to $75, which he did after Halloween. I resisted urge to buy for a bit, caved, never opened, then sold on Craigslist for $100 because the box was so enormous. I think even bigger than the spider, which I also sold.


----------



## xredge

Meadow said:


> Dude this is what I’m saying! Couple dragons, undead knights and a wizard battle?!? Some foam board and a head gun spray paint and you got castle walls. Grab some dollar tree knight tunics for flags and the shields to make those sconces on the walls and you could do some sort of dragon dungeon. Throw in a skeleton with a long wig and you got a princess to save. Could be pretty amazing!
> 
> Can you tell I’m a theme junkie? If I would not have committed to this witch and werewolf nonsense I totally would have gone full dragon mode. Still love that Viking idea. Oooh merge them! Knights did fight Vikings right?


I've been somewhat medevil/fantasy themed over the years, with a few twists which threw things off like a headless horseman, but its been mainly spiders, skeletons, reapers, dragon heads, a little bit of zombie stuff, then last year 2 dragons. Finally got withit last year and removed the headless horseman just doesn;'t go, and then of course really want this one with the horse but have to keep telling myself it doesn't fit. My main haunt is at the campground so limited on space I put up a 10x 20 car shelter which most stuff goes in and a few things out mosly skeletons things for sure that won't get ruined but realy not a whole lot of extra room outside. Then I stick the wife inside handing out candy in case it rains plus get them in farther as I'm usually dressed up. I have the scene setter stone walls already just ever use them never enough time it seems and at least one roll of spider scene setter. Dragon/Spider dungeon/cavern is what I was already thinking and was thinking less this year make it easier on myself for take down also took 2nd place last year and the way it works will have to wait even though not the reason why I do it. Plus was told not to buy anything which usually I do anyway, lol


----------



## xredge

Just realized why prices went up so much, Tariffs. Most of this stuff is from China.


----------



## cleanfreak

Meadow said:


> I know it’s not a major win, but this email thrilled me to no end cause I missed it last year....
> 
> View attachment 715111


I got this a couple of years ago. It works with some modifications as the Skeleton will not sit on the saddle by itself. The straps are confusing to first install as well.

I drilled a hole in the saddle a used a piece of rebar to go in the ground and up thru the hole and then attached the skeleton to the rebar.


----------



## Meadow

cleanfreak said:


> I got this a couple of years ago. It works with some modifications as the Skeleton will not sit on the saddle by itself. The straps are confusing to first install as well.
> 
> I drilled a hole in the saddle a used a piece of rebar to go in the ground and up thru the hole and then attached the skeleton to the rebar.


I got the other one that looks like the head shield and I thought I might’ve needed a degree in engineering to make the strap work. But good to know I might need to modify it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Chris Overholt

These guys arrived today (not even 48 hours after I ordered them!) and I love them! I had no idea they spoke and their mouths moved. I can’t wait until the pirate ship gets here!


----------



## sumrtym

Chris Overholt said:


> View attachment 715117
> 
> These guys arrived today (not even 48 hours after I ordered them!) and I love them! I had no idea they spoke and their mouths moved. I can’t wait until the pirate ship gets here!


Really looking forward to real life pics of the pirate ship.


----------



## Jottle

Meadow said:


> I know it’s not a major win, but this email thrilled me to no end cause I missed it last year....
> 
> View attachment 715111


Wanted this as well, but am I correct in thinking that if you use this you can't mount a skeleton rider to the pelvis post that comes with the horse? Seems kind of silly if it's either or, rider or saddle.


----------



## cleanfreak

Just ordered:
Pirate Ship
Pirates
Animated Pirate
Towering Jack O Man
Grave Zombie


----------



## Meadow

cleanfreak said:


> Just ordered:
> Pirate Ship
> Pirates
> Animated Pirate
> Towering Jack O Man
> Grave Zombie


That sounds more like a Christmas than a Halloween!


----------



## sumrtym

Jottle said:


> Wanted this as well, but am I correct in thinking that if you use this you can't mount a skeleton rider to the pelvis post that comes with the horse? Seems kind of silly if it's either or, rider or saddle.


It's either/or....which is why I haven't bought it.


----------



## Verdeghast

xredge said:


> Just realized why prices went up so much, Tariffs. Most of this stuff is from China.


I’ll bet you are 100 percent correct. I didn’t think of that either!


----------



## Verdeghast

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Stegosaurus arrived this morning! I was in a bit of a hurry but I think people will be happy with the length. I measured his snout to end of tail with his tail partially pushed in and it came out to approximately 49 inches. Here's some quick photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't fully extend his legs or didn't push his tail in completely (want to keep him boxed until October) but sure someone else will set him up completely. Glad they added him to the dino collection this year. I always loved stegosaurus' as a kid.
> 
> It doesn’t come with batteries so didn’t try him out but instruction say that loud noise ( or clapping hands) will trigger eyes, move his mouth and play his sounds. 3AAAs.


Ghost of Spookie, thank you so much for the stegosaurus pics!!!! He looks great to me, even in the box like you have him. I’ll be placing my order tonight. Dinos rule!

V.


----------



## Matt12378

Verdeghast said:


> I’ll bet you are 100 percent correct. I didn’t think of that either!


Probably Just corporate greed honesty.


----------



## Matt12378

sumrtym said:


> You'd be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 5.5 ft. Tall Gargantuan Spider-21SV20168 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Add a creepy-crawly addition to your Halloween decor with this gargantuan spider yard decoration. Standing at 5.5 feet in height, this monstrous arachnid commands attention in your yard, offering a terrifying
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


We’ll see I bet 10


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Chris Overholt said:


> View attachment 715117
> 
> These guys arrived today (not even 48 hours after I ordered them!) and I love them! I had no idea they spoke and their mouths moved. I can’t wait until the pirate ship gets here!


They look awesome! I ordered 2 sets plus the ship as well. Wasn't planning on pirates this year but these were so cool I couldn't pass them up!


----------



## Meadow

ThePirateHouse said:


> They look awesome! I ordered 2 sets plus the ship as well. Wasn't planning on pirates this year but these were so cool I couldn't pass them up!


Home Depot : Ruining your Halloween prop plans one new prop at a time.


----------



## Sidnami

I figured out why the prices went up on the Home Depot Halloween products. Has anyone been paying attention to the news? The tariff went up for items from China. I knew this was going to happen. They will probably do the same with the X-mas stuff too.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Matt12378 said:


> Probably Just corporate greed honesty.


Exactly. The ships already sailed. They made port here in the U.S. The stuff has shipped out of the warehouses and is being posted in this thread and is in the back rooms of stores.


----------



## Chris Overholt

ThePirateHouse said:


> They look awesome! I ordered 2 sets plus the ship as well. Wasn't planning on pirates this year but these were so cool I couldn't pass them up!


Neither was I, but they look too awesome to pass up. They will look great with my OTC skeleton mermaid and a few nautical pieces from Grandin Road. I’m already wondering where I’m going to store that pirate ship though. ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I will say that for ordering an $80 prop I got free shipping to my house in 2 days. So I’m sure they take all that into account too when pricing things and am sure all stores are fretting over what to do about setting prices for this holiday season given what’s going on with tariffs. Talk is toys and iPhones from China go up 10% on Sept 1 which at that point would be everything from China. Not sure where holiday stuff has fallen in this war. So do stores raise prices now to be consistent (always do sales later) or look bad during the holiday season and raise later if need be to maintain their profit margin?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Funny I caught a typo on my Stegosaurus instruction page. Spelled Stehosaurus. Was kind of in bigger print. 

I wish I could order the pirate items they have this year and can’t wait to see yours. I have pirates already that will have to make do. Plus no room for a ship which looks very cool. Those pair of pirates with the barrel—great deal and they look great for the price too and not cheaply made.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Chris Overholt said:


> View attachment 715117
> 
> These guys arrived today (not even 48 hours after I ordered them!) and I love them! I had no idea they spoke and their mouths moved. I can’t wait until the pirate ship gets here!


what do they say? video maybe?


----------



## habeastortoise

Sidnami said:


> I figured out why the prices went up on the Home Depot Halloween products. Has anyone been paying attention to the news? The tariff went up for items from China. I knew this was going to happen. They will probably do the same with the X-mas stuff too.


This is 100% correct, I posted about this last season when the trade war started and was met with such vitriol from other members and the mods that I was almost banned from the forum. Unfortunately, my concerns were not unfounded and the American middle class is now paying more for inferior products that are still produced overseas. The jobs to produce glitter and latex and props are not coming back to this country (until automation advances drastically) and the disapointing manufacturing reports that have been released prove it. It will take several years for the supply chains in other countries to scale up to meet consumer demand, but in the interim, we pay more for less.


----------



## Verdeghast

I’m considering buying just the animated pirate ship wheel at $99. 

Would love to hear a review from anyone who has purchased this new item, or the sinking pirate ship itself. I’m assuming the stand-alone animated ship’s wheel is the same part that comes inside the large sinking pirate ship. 

If I had the space, I’d buy the whole sinking ship setup. But I like to display props year-round in my home (I’m a freak) and a 9 foot pirate ship is just too big. 

However...I see a dark empty corner of my dining room, where a 51 inch high animated ship’s wheel might stand. A hard plastic skeleton, weathered and dressed as a pirate, would fit into the tight corner behind it, his hands on the wheel, endlessly steering homeward...

It really would not take up much floor space in my home. This thinking is why I live alone. 

V.


----------



## gcbike

Sidnami said:


> I figured out why the prices went up on the Home Depot Halloween products. Has anyone been paying attention to the news? The tariff went up for items from China. I knew this was going to happen. They will probably do the same with the X-mas stuff too.


They added free delivery when the prices went up


----------



## Matt12378

A lot of stuff is currently not available? Very interesting/concerning!!!


----------



## gcbike

anyone get a white wolfman yet?Unavailable now(except ebay scalper in kentucky)Maybe they are adding the videos that I noticed are missing


----------



## Sidnami

gcbike said:


> They added free delivery when the prices went up


They had free shipping last year at the lower price. HD knows that the dragons will sell out before the 75% discount. The manufacturers removed the fog machine to cut the weight and cost of shipping to the US. My wife is still bummed about not ordering the blue dragon last year.


----------



## benjamin

gcbike said:


> anyone get a white wolfman yet?Unavailable now(except ebay scalper in kentucky)Maybe they are adding the videos that I noticed are missing


Can you please send me the link to that page? Home Depot doesn't ship to Australia and I can only buy their stuff from ebay, so I'm always looking for people selling it....once in awhile I get lucky and find one with reasonable mark up and shipping prices.


----------



## bobby2003

Sidnami said:


> I figured out why the prices went up on the Home Depot Halloween products. Has anyone been paying attention to the news? The tariff went up for items from China. I knew this was going to happen. They will probably do the same with the X-mas stuff too.


Big box stores should source from US manufacturers then tariffs wouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------



## gcbike

benjamin said:


> Can you please send me the link to that page? Home Depot doesn't ship to Australia and I can only buy their stuff from ebay, so I'm always looking for people selling it....once in awhile I get lucky and find one with reasonable mark up and shipping prices.











Life Size ANIMATED HOWLING WOLFMAN Halloween Prop HAUNTED HOUSE | eBay


Boasting an impressive size, this realistic werewolf includes sculpted features and sounds. It has LED light green eyes and retractable arms. It also growls and howls for a most scary addition to your porch this season.



www.ebay.com


----------



## benjamin

gcbike said:


> Life Size ANIMATED HOWLING WOLFMAN Halloween Prop HAUNTED HOUSE | eBay
> 
> 
> Boasting an impressive size, this realistic werewolf includes sculpted features and sounds. It has LED light green eyes and retractable arms. It also growls and howls for a most scary addition to your porch this season.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thx for that....just looked....huge markup and they don't ship to Australia. Oh well....lol.


----------



## Restless Acres

Verdeghast said:


> I’m considering buying just the animated pirate ship wheel at $99.
> 
> Would love to hear a review from anyone who has purchased this new item, or the sinking pirate ship itself. I’m assuming the stand-alone animated ship’s wheel is the same part that comes inside the large sinking pirate ship.
> 
> If I had the space, I’d buy the whole sinking ship setup. But I like to display props year-round in my home (I’m a freak) and a 9 foot pirate ship is just too big.
> 
> However...I see a dark empty corner of my dining room, where a 51 inch high animated ship’s wheel might stand. A hard plastic skeleton, weathered and dressed as a pirate, would fit into the tight corner behind it, his hands on the wheel, endlessly steering homeward...
> 
> It really would not take up much floor space in my home. This thinking is why I live alone.
> 
> V.


But all that dusting?!? Heaven forfend. ;-)


----------



## Restless Acres

bobby2003 said:


> Big box stores should source from US manufacturers then tariffs wouldn't be as much of an issue.


The U.S. cannot compete with low cost labor countries on cheap items that require substantial human labor. Halloween props require lots of hand painting, welding. Slightly different story on high value items, certain high-tech, other stuff. I am not an expert. Perhaps some day as manufacturing automation and technology advances.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I got really lucky when I bought my Gigantic Spider off an ebay seller last year right after Home Depot had sold out online. First they were selling it at 50% off basically (assume they had placed their order at 75% off). It had free shipping listed for it. When it shipped I noticed it came from the HD warehouse in Perris, Calif, so I think that particular ebay seller just wanted to make a quick 25% markup and listed it right a way so they could have HD ship it to me. Let's face it any ebay seller who has taken possession of a giant HD prop will have expensive shipping due to size/weight and will be likely marking it up to cover shipping and the hassle of getting it to the shipper.

I think this could be a scary halloween/xmas season in terms of finding what you want and buying it. I don't think stores will be as willing to order or reorder as much not knowing how things will shake out tariff wise. Could see a number of businesses going out of business here too. I think the little guys will be hardest hit but even big guys like Costco, Home Depot, etc. hurting as the prices they have to charge keep buyers away. Probably more layoffs come xmas time. Not so great and not liking where all this is heading. I'd recommend people think more about buying their items early and buying them when they are listed as in stock. If companies are hurting and see it getting worse hard to say what they will do about future sales of merchandise they have in inventory.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

Dang, I spoke too soon - the zombie girl with teddy bear is discontinued. I don't know why they had her back on the website when they pulled her last year. Oh well -- I do like the pirate stuff and I'm glad they didn't go overboard with clowns - their items seem a lot more appropriate for Spirit's store theme this year.


----------



## Matt12378

If All the Halloween stuff from yesterday doesn’t come back I honestly would be stunned.
I think their just working on the website.


----------



## HalloweenHarbinger

Loving the Macabre Witch. Not a fan of inflatables but Oogie Boogie might change my mind.


----------



## lbc

Where are the videos? I NEED the videos!


----------



## benjamin

HalloweenHarbinger said:


> Loving the Macabre Witch. Not a fan of inflatables but Oogie Boogie might change my mind.


Same re the witch! I thought I had enough witches, til I saw her!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Looks like they updated the Halloween decorations home page to show the new props and they have 1,114 items listed now....ZR


----------



## lbc

A video of the vampire was posted on youtube


----------



## halloween71

When is all the stuff goin to be online.I found the monsters trio only because I saved it....didnt show up under a reg serarch.


----------



## Meadow

Looks like the white werewolf is hiding. Here’s the link:









Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering LED Animatronic Werewolf Halloween Prop 5124612 - The Home Depot


Spook-ify your Halloween by inviting a giant 7 ft. Animated Wolfman to your Halloween party. Werewolf includes realistic sounds and sculpted features, plus glowing golden LED lighted eyes. His jaws open



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lbc said:


> A video of the vampire was posted on youtube


I could see building a standing coffin for him with the prop sitting on a interior shelf in the upper open portion so his body, which he has none, wouldn't be visible anyway but would look like he did. Also have him above kids heads and having him pop out above them.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I could see building a standing coffin for him with the prop sitting on a interior shelf in the upper open portion so his body, which he has none, wouldn't be visible anyway but would look like he did. Also have him above kids heads and having him pop out above them.


Ha. I was thinking that exact same thing as soon as I watched the video. He definitely needs a full toe pincher coffin IMO. I bought a countess this year and have been trying to figure out what to do with her. Maybe these two could be a vampire couple. She could welcome the ToTs and he can pop out at them????


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

new Stegosaurus skelly with most of the past releases. All that's missing is the walmart raptor and the smaller HD triceratops skeleton.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> new Stegosaurus skelly with most of the past releases. All that's missing is the walmart raptor and the smaller HD triceratops skeleton.


You eventually ended up buying one of those raptors didn't you? They were down to like $35 at one point I think.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Screaming Demons said:


> You eventually ended up buying one of those raptors didn't you? They were down to like $35 at one point I think.


I think I have six... lol


----------



## Illysium

It's here!

Smoky Orb


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> It's here!
> 
> Smoky Orb


That is really beautiful....


----------



## ghostbust99

Don’t be confused by these images of Pennywise and Beetlejuice mixed in with the actual animatronic pictures on the site. These are the prototypes and NOT the actual animatronics you’ll receive. The actual ones being sold can be found in the review videos I’ve posted earlier.


----------



## ghostbust99

Here’s a video of Freddy. Home Depot also has one on their website. He looks much better than the stock photo honestly. I wish he had head movement tho. It appears that the glove hand can be attached facing up or down 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0tqNU2BVJf/

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Warner-6-ft-Halloween-Animated-Freddy-Krueger-WB-222216/310091001


----------



## CrystalV

So unfortunately the starter in my car went on me so no Home Depot this weekend ? fingers crossed for next weekend


----------



## lbc

There is a video now for the Pirate Ship on the Home Depotwebsite


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lbc said:


> There is a video now for the Pirate Ship on the Home Depotwebsite


Can't wait to see this at someone's house. BTW for those that ordered this please post a photo of the box and dimensions. I'm curious how concisely they are able to pack it. I'd also suggest taking photos of the contents as you unpack it so you can fit it all back in later.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

That Freddy Krueger looks pretty lame. His hand movement is laughable.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can't wait to see this at someone's house. BTW for those that ordered this please post a photo of the box and dimensions. I'm curious how concisely they are able to pack it. I'd also suggest taking photos of the contents as you unpack it so you can fit it all back in later.


What's this box thing you speak of? The spiders in the basement are worshipping a fully assembled 9' spider king.


----------



## lbc

The assembly instructions for the Pirate Ship is also on the website. The outside of the ship breaks down to six pieces, then the figurehead, and ship’s wheel and wheel base are the other large pieces.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

am i crazy or did the listing for the pirate ship originally mention audio of some sort?


----------



## Sidnami

I have noticed that a few items stayed the same price. The skeleton horse, pony and black skeleton spider.


----------



## Shockwave199

I like a number of the props each year but then I see the boxes for them and that's that, no way. Only those with tons-o-storage space need consider.


----------



## Meadow

Shockwave199 said:


> I like a number of the props each year but then I see the boxes for them and that's that, no way. Only those with tons-o-storage space need consider.


Storage woes are the worst! I seriously think all property listings should have Halloween storage dimensions.


----------



## Meadow

Still waiting on a wolfman video. I’m sure it does the same as the one last year cause it looks like a reskin but inquiring minds want to know! ??


----------



## MrMordrid

ScareyCarrie said:


> That Freddy Krueger looks pretty lame. His hand movement is laughable.


Better face than previous version but it doesn't move. Ill probably buy it for myself when it goes on clearance.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Was the early price of the pirate ship just $299 ? So people who jumped early got it for that price ?


----------



## Meadow

disembodiedvoice said:


> Was the early price of the pirate ship just $299 ? So people who jumped early got it for that price ?


Seems so. A few of the props jumped about $30 very quickly.


----------



## debbiedowner67

I was looking at the Pennywise and it was $179. Now its $229. Crazy

But it seems like the wolf was at $349 when it was first on but its $199 now. I could be mistaken.


I bought the lunging witch last year at $149. Its $179 this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Seems so. A few of the props jumped about $30 very quickly.


No doubt due to the trade tariffs being increased in this case. I'm expecting more companies will feel forced to raise prices as the season begins in earnest. I think it will be hard on families that have their heart set on decorating with something in particular and find it too expensive thanks to the tariffs. 

Sometimes it pays to jump in and shop early. I know Oriental Trading Company last year had some "introductory" pricing on the mermaid skeleton something like $49 I think and sure enough it jumped up after that and stayed that way for quite a number of weeks. Think it even went up to $89 at one point.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No doubt due to the trade tariffs being increased in this case. I'm expecting more companies will feel forced to raise prices as the season begins in earnest. I think it will be hard on families that have their heart set on decorating with something in particular and find it too expensive thanks to the tariffs.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to jump in and shop early. I know Oriental Trading Company last year had some "introductory" pricing on the mermaid skeleton something like $49 I think and sure enough it jumped up after that and stayed that way for quite a number of weeks. Think it even went up to $89 at one point.


And with Halloween merchandise being limited, early bird ? really does get the worm ?.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Meadow said:


> Storage woes are the worst! I seriously think all property listings should have Halloween storage dimensions.


lord the Christmas people have it even worse..and people wonder why they keep building storage centers.



disembodiedvoice said:


> Was the early price of the pirate ship just $299 ? So people who jumped early got it for that price ?


thats what i was charged. 



Meadow said:


> And with Halloween merchandise being limited, early bird ? really does get the worm ?.


have we had any confirmation that things will really be limited ? i'm just curious if true or some paranoia playing out. doesnt take much to start folks worrying and panicking.


----------



## Meadow

Only meant limited in the sense that lots of sites remove all their Halloween merchandise as the new holidays start coming. Would be great if we got Halloween items year round.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Meadow said:


> Only meant limited in the sense that lots of sites remove all their Halloween merchandise as the new holidays start coming. Would be great if we got Halloween items year round.


understood, there were posts previously that indicated maybe when an item sold out that was it due to tariffs and price hikes. i was just telling a friend last night stores should allocate an area for permanent Christmas for starters. This way other holidays arent run over in their attempt to get to it.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I wonder if the pirate ship will be the center piece this year in stores or if they'll do the green dragon and have a dragon again....I hope it's the ship.....ZR


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> understood, there were posts previously that indicated maybe when an item sold out that was it due to tariffs and price hikes. i was just telling a friend last night stores should allocate an area for permanent Christmas for starters. This way other holidays arent run over in their attempt to get to it.


I wish I had that kind of insider information to know how much of something was there! Christmas does get a lot of floor space especially when you’re walking through Hobby Lobby in June and they’re working on Christmas trees. It’s like can a gal get a gourd to look at?


----------



## halloween71

I love the beetlejuice inflatable projection anybody know anything about this product?


----------



## Matt12378

halloween71 said:


> I love the beetlejuice inflatable projection anybody know anything about this product?


It’s basically coming with a projector that has clips from the movie. 
The projector also has audio and a weatherproof case for the projector to go in.


----------



## lbc

I was hoping it would a rear projection from inside the inflatable, but it comes with a separate projector to place in front of the inflatable, You can load your own videos


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> It's here!
> 
> Smoky Orb


BTW when you said "it's Here" do you mean online or did you buy it and it arrived at your home already? No videos of it and I saw it works with batteries to light it up and wondering how the "hypnotizing cloud" works to make it look smoky...and does it look like smoke inside? I just love the base. I have a color changing spirit ball but love the looks of this one and have been thinking about it since you first posted LOL.


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW when you said "it's Here" do you mean online or did you buy it and it arrived at your home already? No videos of it and I saw it works with batteries to light it up and wondering how the "hypnotizing cloud" works to make it look smoky...and does it look like smoke inside? I just love the base. I have a color changing spirit ball but love the looks of this one and have been thinking about it since you first posted LOL.


I don't have it yet. I ordered it 2 minutes before I posted that though. It should be here by the 8th. No shipping confirmation yet, but I'll post pics as soon as I get it. I've been drooling over that thing, and checking online everyday, since I saw it on the Canadian site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> I don't have it yet. I ordered it 2 minutes before I posted that though. It should be here by the 8th. No shipping confirmation yet, but I'll post pics as soon as I get it. I've been drooling over that thing, and checking online everyday, since I saw it on the Canadian site.


I checked the Canadian site to see if they had a video but nada. Also checked YT, nothing there either. Decided to take a chance it looks as cool in person as it does in on the website. Guess mine will be shipping again from Perris in southern Calif. since mine is suppose to arrive on Tuesday and I just placed the order. Given how my stegosaurus arrived amazingly in 2 days good chance this will too, otherwise store pick up was a bit later. Hope we aren't disappointed in it.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I checked the Canadian site to see if they had a video but nada. Also checked YT, nothing there either. Decided to take a chance it looks as cool in person as it does in on the website. Guess mine will be shipping again from Perris in southern Calif. since mine is suppose to arrive on Tuesday and I just placed the order. Given how my stegosaurus arrived amazingly in 2 days good chance this will too, otherwise store pick up was a bit later. Hope we aren't disappointed in it.


I really cannot wait to see all these dinosaur displays. ??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> I really cannot wait to see all these dinosaur displays. ??


Me too. I just hope it's not going to rain this year. Been lucky the past few years and I'm afraid to have these out in bad weather. Love your little dinos there btw


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Me too. I just hope it's not going to rain this year. Been lucky the past few years and I'm afraid to have these out in bad weather. Love your little dinos there btw


Rain. The one thing that can ruin us all.

There was another board I had commented on where another forum member mentioned using dinosaurs and that AtmosFX Dino projection and using red siren lights and I was just amazed. I have seen the dinosaurs in HD and for the life of me I could not figure out how people used them short of just Jurassic Park. I’m sure whatever you do will be amazing! You make me want to craft a million palm trees for those dinosaurs!


----------



## Matt12378

Meadow said:


> Rain. The one thing that can ruin us all.
> 
> There was another board I had commented on where another forum member mentioned using dinosaurs and that AtmosFX Dino projection and using red siren lights and I was just amazed. I have seen the dinosaurs in HD and for the life of me I could not figure out how people used them short of just Jurassic Park. I’m sure whatever you do will be amazing! You make me want to craft a million palm trees for those dinosaurs!


That’s why I like inflatables rain or shine!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Rain. The one thing that can ruin us all.
> 
> There was another board I had commented on where another forum member mentioned using dinosaurs and that AtmosFX Dino projection and using red siren lights and I was just amazed. I have seen the dinosaurs in HD and for the life of me I could not figure out how people used them short of just Jurassic Park. I’m sure whatever you do will be amazing! You make me want to craft a million palm trees for those dinosaurs!


Not sure if you've seen my thread but I posted about my electrified fence plan a while ago. Picked up the lumber etc for a test pillar but haven't started on it yet. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/electrified-fence-for-dino-theme.202183/#post-2508621

As for palm trees I have some of the real ones and plan to put some of the dinos in the palm beds for a setting. A palm and tree nursery that opened up in this area had some cool dinos I'd love to borrow if they'd bring them here and take them back after halloween. Would not want to store these guys!


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not sure if you've seen my thread but I posted about my electrified fence plan a while ago. Picked up the lumber etc for a test pillar but haven't started on it yet. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/electrified-fence-for-dino-theme.202183/#post-2508621
> 
> As for palm trees I have some of the real ones and plan to put some of the dinos in the palm beds for a setting. A palm and tree nursery that opened up in this area had some cool dinos I'd love to borrow if they'd bring them here and take them back after halloween. Would not want to store these guys!


I’m seriously laughing cause it was YOUR post I was referencing. That’s the one!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wasn't sure but it sounded familiar to your description ?. I picked up some small Westinghouse LED path lights at ROSS a week or so ago and pretty sure I can add some blue film to them so the white LED light looks blue. Those will be used along the other fence sections, figure Red to indicate more "dangerous" areas of the park. Need to get that test one done during our next cool break in weather.


----------



## lbc

Someone posted a video ofthe Beetlejuice Tombstone Living Projection Inflatable on youtube


----------



## Meadow

lbc said:


> Someone posted a video ofthe Beetlejuice Tombstone Living Projection Inflatable on youtube


You know it’s great they did this but can you imagine what it would have been like if this would have come out when the movie was first released?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Meadow said:


> You know it’s great they did this but can you imagine what it would have been like if this would have come out when the movie was first released?


Yeah I can imagine....The projector would have cost $4000, weighed about 300lbs and the size of about a 2 x 3 foot box......lol.....ZR


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ZombieRaider said:


> I wonder if the pirate ship will be the center piece this year in stores or if they'll do the green dragon and have a dragon again....I hope it's the ship.....ZR


my stores never even got a dragon in last year, biggest thing was the werewolf.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Me too. I just hope it's not going to rain this year. Been lucky the past few years and I'm afraid to have these out in bad weather. Love your little dinos there btw


I have had two of the Raptors and the T-Rex outside for going on two years I think? I did stain them to protect them and have attached them to 2x4 frames. The electronics seemed fine.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I have had two of the Raptors and the T-Rex outside for going on two years I think? I did stain them to protect them and have attached them to 2x4 frames. The electronics seemed fine.


I don't want to sidetrack the thread but you and Ghost of Spookie might be interested in this. An artist has created hundreds of sculptures of animals, with lots of dinosaurs, in the desert east of San Diego. Someone in my town has two life-sized raptors in her front yard that she bought a couple of years ago.



Borrego Springs, Ca Ricardo Breceda's 130 full-sized metal art sculptures


.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Screaming Demons said:


> I don't want to sidetrack the thread but you and Ghost of Spookie might be interested in this. An artist has created hundreds of sculptures of animals, with lots of dinosaurs, in the desert east of San Diego. Someone in my town has two life-sized raptors in her front yard that she bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Borrego Springs, Ca Ricardo Breceda's 130 full-sized metal art sculptures
> 
> 
> .


 very cool! I bet shipping would suck from there to TN though. To keep this somewhat related I had hoped Home Depot might give us a fleshy blow mold type dinosaur in a similar vein to the zombie horse.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> very cool! I bet shipping would suck from there to TN though. To keep this somewhat related I had hoped Home Depot might give us a fleshy blow mold type dinosaur in a similar vein to the zombie horse.


I've thought something with wings. There isn't much to them so they could build it pretty large but make it fit in a reasonably sized box.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Screaming Demons said:


> I don't want to sidetrack the thread but you and Ghost of Spookie might be interested in this. An artist has created hundreds of sculptures of animals, with lots of dinosaurs, in the desert east of San Diego. Someone in my town has two life-sized raptors in her front yard that she bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Borrego Springs, Ca Ricardo Breceda's 130 full-sized metal art sculptures
> 
> 
> .


That’s very interesting. I actually wonder if the owner of the nursery in my second photo didn’t buy his sculptures from him. There’s a third dinosaur not in the photo and a serpent. I’ve been meaning to stop by some day to walk around them and now I’ll have a question to ask.

As for Home Depot and dinosaurs if I get to do this theme this year I’ll move on to something else next year. I was hoping for a triceratops and we got that last year. Happy to get the Stegosaurus this year...kind of wondered if like the triceratops they would also have a mom version and that I suppose could happen still. Only other two that come to mind would have been a pterodactyl and spinosaurus. But I think I’ve added the last to this theme now. Blade maybe still in the market but he’ll make his own too.

It will be interesting to see how many ToTers can name the different dinosaurs.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Screaming Demons said:


> I've thought something with wings. There isn't much to them so they could build it pretty large but make it fit in a reasonably sized box.


A pterosaur like Pteranodon would be pretty easy for them. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> That’s very interesting. I actually wonder if the owner of the nursery in my second photo didn’t buy his sculptures from him. There’s a third dinosaur not in the photo and a serpent. I’ve been meaning to stop by some day to walk around them and now I’ll have a question to ask.
> 
> As for Home Depot and dinosaurs if I get to do this theme this year I’ll move on to something else next year. I was hoping for a triceratops and we got that last year. Happy to get the Stegosaurus this year...kind of wondered if like the triceratops they would also have a mom version and that I suppose could happen still. Only other two that come to mind would have been a pterodactyl and spinosaurus. But I think I’ve added the last to this theme now. Blade maybe still in the market but he’ll make his own too.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many ToTers can name the different dinosaurs.


The Walmart Raptor can probably be made into a Spinosaurus pretty easy, it can already be assembeled in a more horizontal position, just increase the back spines a little lengthwise. I really wanted bigger dinos like the Rex. A Trike in that scale I would shell out the 350.00 for. Ditto for a Brontosaur.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For those buying the skeleton dinosaurs, there is a scheduled Jurassic World 3 movie in the works for 2021. So still a relevant topic in the minds of kids and will come out before halloween that year.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry, duplicate


----------



## Meadow

Screaming Demons said:


> I don't want to sidetrack the thread but you and Ghost of Spookie might be interested in this. An artist has created hundreds of sculptures of animals, with lots of dinosaurs, in the desert east of San Diego. Someone in my town has two life-sized raptors in her front yard that she bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Borrego Springs, Ca Ricardo Breceda's 130 full-sized metal art sculptures
> 
> 
> .


Maybe I’m a rule breaker but I think things like this are totally relevant to the board as they might give a forum members ideas and lead to more purchases which keeps the retailers stocking items. It’s great we’re all buying new goodies but the best part is sharing in how we all use them. Love ❤ seeing what we all do with these items and the constant... why didn’t I think of that? There’s some seriously creative people here on HalloweenForum!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For those buying the skeleton dinosaurs, there is a scheduled Jurassic World 3 movie in the works for 2021. So still a relevant topic in the minds of kids and will come out before halloween that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Dinosaurs will always popular with kids and adults, they are sorta like Clowns and halloween, we might groan when we see them but the public likes em' no matter how much they get. There is a lot of JW stuff planned a new live action tv series, a Lego tv series, and a Netflix animated series. Possibly even more movies beyond the third JW film. It's a great time to be a dino fan.


----------



## gcbike




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Email this morning from HD indicates my smoky orb is on it's way to me now for delivery tomorrow. Cool! So use to things shipping from the east coast or central US and taking much longer. Will post a photo and review when it arrives.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Dinosaurs will always popular with kids and adults, they are sorta like Clowns and halloween, we might groan when we see them but the public likes em' no matter how much they get. There is a lot of JW stuff planned a new live action tv series, a Lego tv series, and a Netflix animated series. Possibly even more movies beyond the third JW film. It's a great time to be a dino fan.


I remember as a kid almost 50 years ago getting a wide poster with a huge variety of dinosaurs in one of the monthly book sales schools had back then. Like you, I don't see them 'dying out' any time soon.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Screaming Demons said:


> I remember as a kid almost 50 years ago getting a wide poster with a huge variety of dinosaurs in one of the monthly book sales schools had back then. Like you, I don't see them 'dying out' any time soon.


there are waves of increased popularity, been running our dino park since 07' and seen that. our fantasy attraction and haunted attractions though popular never do as much as the dinos.


----------



## cleanfreak

Pirate Ship scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Boy just went through hds halloween this year. They got it going on


----------



## Saki.Girl

cleanfreak said:


> Pirate Ship scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


can not wait to hear the reviews of this


----------



## gcbike

just ordered white wolfman(me) and red dragon(wife)


----------



## cleanfreak

Pirate shipped has arrived. A couple shipping pics.


----------



## gcbike

Jack Skellington prop down to $145


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

cleanfreak said:


> Pirate shipped has arrived. A couple shipping pics.
> 
> View attachment 715582
> View attachment 715583


Thanks for the box photos. I know people always wonder how big the box will be. That actually doesn't sound bad for the box size. Seems to be intelligently packaged. The 87 lbs however...although not surprising given how much of a prop it is...is one heavy box to move. If you are planning to keep the box for storage I would suggest from my past experience to take photos of the contents as you unbox items, then you can kind of work backwards come time to repack. I have a rather simple John Doe prop that I realized afterwards I should have taken photos or a video of when unpacking of how he was rolled up and inserted in the small box. He's still sitting outside the box after a few attempts. I know he fit in there before . Went looking to make sure no batteries were in him.

Any chance you will be assembling soon?? LOL.


----------



## CJSimon

I went ahead and ordered the pirate ship despite the price jump because I REALLY wanted it. It was just delivered. And thank goodness I was able to get free delivery, because the box is big and heavy.







So big in fact, that it won’t fit through the narrow front door of my house. Guess I’ll have to unpack it and bring it in piece by piece.


----------



## Industen

Is the skull on that pirate regular size? I have some servos laying around that may fit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Smoky Orb arrived. Here’s a video. Kind of hard to film. This orb is HEAVY! Hold this guy only by the base. I think the orb portion is a plastic, not glass, from tapping on it and it’s filled with a liquid and some substance that appears as smoke inside swirling around in the liquid. Uses 3AAAs. *The note on the bottom reads “Shake before switch on”, so acts more like a snowglobe than a lavalamp. Makes sense since batteries won’t generate any heat for convection.






Update:
*I found a simple tilt of the globe to the table surface produced a long, swirling smoky affect in the globe. Don't shake it. Very happy with it.

Here's a few photos.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Saki.Girl said:


> can not wait to hear the reviews of this


Just put our ship together. Brilliant design. Very happy with it. For some reason I thought the skeleton would talk, but he is the same size as the standing one that came with the barrel so may switch them out. Too tall to fully assemble the mast in my garage. Once I get done accessorizing it will look amazing!


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Smoky Orb arrived. Here’s a video. Kind of hard to film. This orb is HEAVY! Hold this guy only by the base. I think the orb portion is a plastic, not glass, from tapping on it and it’s filled with a liquid and some substance that appears as smoke inside swirling around in the liquid. Uses 3AAAs. The note on the bottom reads “Shake before switch on”, so acts more like a snowglobe than a lavalamp. Makes sense since batteries won’t generate any heat for convection.


Cool, thanks for the video! 

Mine's coming from Perris too, on Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The pirate ship -- Wow, really nice....sigh...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> Cool, thanks for the video!
> 
> Mine's coming from Perris too, on Thursday. Can't wait!


I filmed it a couple of times to get the best view of the smoky effect and so updated the post with a video I was most happy with. I found BTW the best thing to do for a long lasting swirling motion was to simply tilt the globe forward to the table top. Was able to repeat this long lasting effect doing this every time I tried this approach. Being as heavy as it is I would NOT recommend shaking it! I really love this prop. Hope yours turns out as nice in motion as mine. As you can tell from the styrofoam insert packaging it's pretty well protected unless maybe someone drops it. Going back to my original post now to add a few photos.


Update: Interesting...opened the battery pack and no batteries were inside, yet the Try Me Button activates something inside the globe to light it and make it swirl! The button is taller than most Try Me's and I'm thinking there's a button battery inside that gives it power. If so, definite improvement over manufacturers having to install AA or AAA batteries in the props just to let potential buyers see how the prop work. This way batteries won't leak inside the props or the contacts corrode if they sit on the shelf too long.

With the battery cover off I could see through small sections of the bottom cover to the inside. Get the feeling there's a fan blade of some sort inside the sealed globe that powers the swirling smoke. Very clever. Tempted to remove the little screws in order to remove the bottom plate but afraid I won't be able to get it to stay afterwards.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ThePirateHouse said:


> Just put our ship together. Brilliant design. Very happy with it. For some reason I thought the skeleton would talk, but he is the same size as the standing one that came with the barrel so may switch them out. Too tall to fully assemble the mast in my garage. Once I get done accessorizing it will look amazing!
> View attachment 715602
> View attachment 715603


I would swear when it first went up it said it had audio, I was expecting wave sounds, creaking, maybe gulls and cannon fire. What do the other ones say? 

Picked up mine this morning, about to go assemble and make sure its all there/working.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The pirate ship -- Wow, really nice....sigh...


There’s no sighing in Halloween.


----------



## Meadow

ThePirateHouse said:


> Just put our ship together. Brilliant design. Very happy with it. For some reason I thought the skeleton would talk, but he is the same size as the standing one that came with the barrel so may switch them out. Too tall to fully assemble the mast in my garage. Once I get done accessorizing it will look amazing!
> View attachment 715602
> View attachment 715603


It’s a great looking prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> There’s no sighing in Halloween.


Tell that to my prop filled garage that simply doesn’t have room to take in another huge box like that! ?


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tell that to my prop filled garage that simply doesn’t have room to take in another huge box like that! ?


Dude I’m right there with you. The attic is packed! I’m still happy with what I have. And I’m sure you got amazing stuffs too! ???

Besides, Home Depot clearly loves us. Makes me wonder what we’ll get next year. ?


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> just ordered white wolfman(me) and red dragon(wife)


Love that you did his and hers! Be sure to post that wolf!


----------



## dbruner

I am not usually into the pirate theme, but that pirate ship is awesome!!


----------



## sumrtym

Ya, the pirate ship is the best thing I've seen this year. 

The gargantuan spider lists as discontinued still. Based on my own problems with missing parts and instructions (which at least you could download those), some others comments, the fact the body shapes were difficult to line up (understatement, but still pretty possible with some effort), the response (or lack thereof) from the direct line to the supplier for parts, I'm sure HD ate a lot of returns. It's very cool once together though!


----------



## cleanfreak

I have used the HD spider for a couple of years now. I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Chris Overholt

ThePirateHouse said:


> Just put our ship together. Brilliant design. Very happy with it. For some reason I thought the skeleton would talk, but he is the same size as the standing one that came with the barrel so may switch them out. Too tall to fully assemble the mast in my garage. Once I get done accessorizing it will look amazing!
> View attachment 715602
> View attachment 715603


This looks amazing! I cannot wait for mine to arrive. Does the tip screw off easily for storage? Mine will like not be going back in the box. Who needs to park cars in the garage?! ?


----------



## Chris Overholt

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Smoky Orb arrived. Here’s a video. Kind of hard to film. This orb is HEAVY! Hold this guy only by the base. I think the orb portion is a plastic, not glass, from tapping on it and it’s filled with a liquid and some substance that appears as smoke inside swirling around in the liquid. Uses 3AAAs. *The note on the bottom reads “Shake before switch on”, so acts more like a snowglobe than a lavalamp. Makes sense since batteries won’t generate any heat for convection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> *I found a simple tilt of the globe to the table surface produced a long, swirling smoky affect in the globe. Don't shake it. Very happy with it.
> 
> Here's a few photos.


Thanks so much for sharing the pics and video. I was contemplating getting the new crystal ball from Grandin Road, but this one looks great for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Meadow

cleanfreak said:


> I have used the HD spider for a couple of years now. I would not hesitate to buy another one.
> View attachment 715612
> View attachment 715613


Excellent entry!


----------



## sumrtym

cleanfreak said:


> I have used the HD spider for a couple of years now. I would not hesitate to buy another one.
> View attachment 715612
> View attachment 715613


I agree, just giving why I think they discontinued it. How did you hang it like that? I have a similar entry except mine is even taller.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Ya, the pirate ship is the best thing I've seen this year.
> 
> The gargantuan spider lists as discontinued still. Based on my own problems with missing parts and instructions (which at least you could download those), some others comments, the fact the body shapes were difficult to line up (understatement, but still pretty possible with some effort), the response (or lack thereof) from the direct line to the supplier for parts, I'm sure HD ate a lot of returns. It's very cool once together though!


The Gigantic Spider is being sold on the Home Depot Canadian website. So maybe just a change to where they are selling it this year.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-halloween-6-ft-gargantuan-spider-with-light-up-eyes-outdoor-halloween-decoration/1001057123


----------



## cleanfreak

sumrtym said:


> I agree, just giving why I think they discontinued it. How did you hang it like that? I have a similar entry except mine is even taller.


Same spider, I just do not use the “middle” extension therefore making it shorter. 
I “sandwich” the porch beam with the “shortened” bracket and “tilt” to the side for the look. 
Install the back bracket first. Then slide the spider on without the legs. Once on it snaps into place. 
Then install the legs. It’s best to be sure to label the legs as they can be tricky installing due to the screw head locations.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Gigantic Spider is being sold on the Home Depot Canadian website. So maybe just a change to where they are selling it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-halloween-6-ft-gargantuan-spider-with-light-up-eyes-outdoor-halloween-decoration/1001057123


I think 2017 was the first year for the giant spider. So it's been out for a couple of years. Aside from last year's dragons, it has been the one giant prop (mostly skeletons, but the zombie horse, others) that I have followed from HD that took the longest to get the 50% off treatment, and I have not seen it go 75% off, unlike the skeleton horse, zombie horse). If they went 75% off it was a blink and you missed it, unlike with the other giant props (save last year's dragons). Thus, I think that they have not had issues selling this prop (50% off right before Halloween is not a sign of terrible sales necessarily, more like just smart business). And yes it is gigantic and heavy and has a huge box, but it strikes me as being somewhat cheaper to make than the big skeletons. They could bring it back and sell more. Not saying they are definitely going to, but I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I..Want..To..GO! This just opened July 12, 2019.






Definitely going to watch this a few times to pick up ideas for background etc. Loved the aquarium area. Too bad AtmosFearFX didn't add something like that to their dino experience videos. With a big picture window on a house, perfect acquarium set up.

Maybe our "guide" can use one of those clickers. Have no idea what they are called but remember having them as a kid. Thin metal. Any ideas? Man, Blue at the end of the video was so well done. The head movements were so realistic I could see anyone doing the training exercise probably wet themselves.

Here's the Jurassic Park ride that closed down to make room for it if you are looking for more ideas.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Restless Acres said:


> I think 2017 was the first year for the giant spider. So it's been out for a couple of years. Aside from last year's dragons, it has been the one giant prop (mostly skeletons, but the zombie horse, others) that I have followed from HD that took the longest to get the 50% off treatment, and I have not seen it go 75% off, unlike the skeleton horse, zombie horse). If they went 75% off it was a blink and you missed it, unlike with the other giant props (save last year's dragons). Thus, I think that they have not had issues selling this prop (50% off right before Halloween is not a sign of terrible sales necessarily, more like just smart business). And yes it is gigantic and heavy and has a huge box, but it strikes me as being somewhat cheaper to make than the big skeletons. They could bring it back and sell more. Not saying they are definitely going to, but I don't see why they wouldn't.


Yep it was a blink last year. Saw it at 50% late at night and overnight it had been reduced to 75% but sold out by the time I saw it here on the west coast.


----------



## Zombiekillah

OMG that smokey orb!!! Ordering it right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Smoky Orb arrived. Here’s a video. Kind of hard to film. This orb is HEAVY! Hold this guy only by the base. I think the orb portion is a plastic, not glass, from tapping on it and it’s filled with a liquid and some substance that appears as smoke inside swirling around in the liquid. Uses 3AAAs. *The note on the bottom reads “Shake before switch on”, so acts more like a snowglobe than a lavalamp. Makes sense since batteries won’t generate any heat for convection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> *I found a simple tilt of the globe to the table surface produced a long, swirling smoky affect in the globe. Don't shake it. Very happy with it.
> 
> Here's a few photos.


Thanks for the review i just ordered one  when you saw a slight tilt of the globe did you put something under one side or just how ?
thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

ThePirateHouse said:


> Just put our ship together. Brilliant design. Very happy with it. For some reason I thought the skeleton would talk, but he is the same size as the standing one that came with the barrel so may switch them out. Too tall to fully assemble the mast in my garage. Once I get done accessorizing it will look amazing!
> View attachment 715602
> View attachment 715603


thanks for the review i had told my self i was going to be good and buy no big props this year omg i want this lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl said:


> Thanks for the review i just ordered one  when you saw a slight tilt of the globe did you put something under one side or just how ?
> thank you


The base is kind of a 3-sided design what with the gargoyles and such. With the base on the table I basically tipped the globe down to the table top onto one of those 3 sides and then tipped it back up to it's standing position. Each time I would do that it yielded a much nicer flow of the inside smoke. I'll play with it later, see if I can add batteries and do a video showing this but it's just a simple motion. With just me here at the moment kind of hard to film and push the Try Me button to get it to light in order that you can see the smoke.

I wish I had a tiny camera that I could insert inside the base to actually see how this works. Convinced there's a little fan blade that gets powered inside the globe.


----------



## Illysium

The smoky orb. The liquid in the plastic orb resembles pearlized shampoo. The base and cap are resin. The hands and bats are soft plastic. It's difficult to get an idea of the movement from the pics. Really cool piece though!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium, glad to see yours arrived too. Nice staged photos! I think this is one of the nicest spirit balls that I've seen and the price is so reasonable. My Madame Misery is going to love her new toy!

I did notice yesterday there was some settling in the globe when it was dark and not lit and some fine particles near the base. I boxed it up after last night and haven't taken it out again yet. Wonder if more will become "clear" as it sits longer. Kind of sounds like something Madame Misery would say.


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Illysium, glad to see yours arrived too. Nice staged photos! I think this is one of the nicest spirit balls that I've seen and the price is so reasonable. My Madame Misery is going to love her new toy!


Thanks! 

Yep, I love this thing. Great price too!

I really want to get Madame Misery as well. I don't have a place to put her though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW Illysium did you try to peek inside the bottom holes with the battery cover off? Curious what you thought was going on inside.


----------



## halloween71

Love the ship!!!


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW Illysium did you try to peek inside the bottom holes with the battery cover off? Curious what you thought was going on inside.


4 LED's and what I assume is a small fog machine motor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> 4 LED's and what I assume is a small fog machine motor.
> 
> View attachment 715655


You are braver than me opening that up! Seeing people build props and animate them here on the forum has me thnking about how... where I probably didn't before.

Don't know if you were able to tell on your orb but when I tilted mine I was able to see an air gap and small air bubbles. The air gap gets hidden normally by the top cap, so the globe is almost completely filled with some sort of liquid.


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You are braver than me opening that up! Seeing people build props and animate them here on the forum has me thnking about how... where I probably didn't before.
> 
> Don't know if you were able to tell on your orb but when I tilted mine I was able to see an air gap and small air bubbles. The air gap gets hidden normally by the top cap, so the globe is almost completely filled with some sort of liquid.


Just three little screws. 

Yep, mine has the bubbles as well. I was thinking it would look a lot better without the top cap. I guess it serves a purpose though.


----------



## gcbike

you're gonna need a ladder


----------



## gcbike

The werewolf bends forward at the waist and moves it's mouth while growling and howling.


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> The werewolf bends forward at the waist and moves it's mouth while growling and howling.


He’s super tall! What’s your thoughts on him?


----------



## gcbike

I wish the head moved side to side ,but it has an all new howl nothing like the grey towering wolf from last year.I'll try and put a video up unless HD beats me to it.It's impressive.Might get another grey one to go with it.The eyes are buggy but I think I can get some glue behind them .Which they would stop using rubber masks.


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> I wish the head moved side to side ,but it has an all new howl nothing like the grey towering wolf from last year.I'll try and put a video up unless HD beats me to it.It's impressive.Might get another grey one to go with it.The eyes are buggy but I think I can get some glue behind them .Which they would stop using rubber masks.


Interesting cause his body is very similar. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kittyvibe

Remind me the seasonal policy on price matching at HD? I feel like I had bought some stuff before and either had them price adjust in store within a certain time frame or returned the full price item and rebought same item on sale. Just fuzzy on memory


----------



## Matt12378

kittyvibe said:


> Remind me the seasonal policy on price matching at HD? I feel like I had bought some stuff before and either had them price adjust in store within a certain time frame or returned the full price item and rebought same item on sale. Just fuzzy on memory


30 days from purchase. If it’s online it’s a lot easier.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Matt12378 said:


> 30 days from purchase. If it’s online it’s a lot easier.


so you just email customer service to get them to match it?


----------



## Matt12378

You can call also.
It must be within 30 days for any price match.


----------



## gcbike

kittyvibe said:


> Remind me the seasonal policy on price matching at HD? I feel like I had bought some stuff before and either had them price adjust in store within a certain time frame or returned the full price item and rebought same item on sale. Just fuzzy on memory


They would not price match at all here ,like you buy something and they lower the price after a couple days,I ended up returning a lot of stuff and buying it again at the lower price.Halloween and Christmas


----------



## gcbike




----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Movement needs to be faster for more impact. I think the old werewolf was better as far as that goes.


----------



## gcbike

Home depot probably will not post my review since I only gave it a 3.They could have at least made the head move.FIXED


----------



## tzgirls123

Well, Thanks to a gigantic iced coffee too late yesterday, and reading through all 500+ posts on this thread cuz I couldn't sleep...I now have $500 worth of stuff from Home Depot Headed my way 
 Oh my goodness, that pirate ship got me, and the 2 interactive pirates and the stegosaurus!! They won't be used in my themes this year, but Dino and Pirate are huge scenes for me and I couldn't pass them up!! I hope I can find a place to store them until I do those themes again....But I have no buyers remorse!!


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


>


So he moves forward and backwards? Is that what I’m seeing?


----------



## Restless Acres

gcbike said:


> Home depot probably will not post my review since I only gave it a 3.They could have at least made the head move.


Damn the torpedoes, full steam ahead!!!


----------



## CountMonte

Pirate Ship


----------



## CountMonte

CountMonte said:


> Pirate Ship


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I guess watching that video you could wonder if it comes with sounds like that. It's not a HD video but an individual's so possible that it was sounds they added in the background. That is such a nice prop...nope still don't have the room for it. I know it will probably be one of those that I regret not getting though.


----------



## gcbike

Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering LED Animatronic Werewolf Halloween Prop 5124612 - The Home Depot


Spook-ify your Halloween by inviting a giant 7 ft. Animated Wolfman to your Halloween party. Werewolf includes realistic sounds and sculpted features, plus glowing golden LED lighted eyes. His jaws open



www.homedepot.com


----------



## gcbike

Found a linkage knocked off from the factory,reminds me of the old telco motionets


----------



## gcbike

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Movement needs to be faster for more impact. I think the old werewolf was better as far as that goes.


linkage was off up in the top for the head from how they threw everything in the box


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> linkage was off from how they threw everything in the box


Hey HD posted the video for the wolfman and the head is moving. Go check it out. If yours isn’t, you might need to make a return.


----------



## gcbike

I saw that early this morning,found the problem and changed my video


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

It's a bit better with the head motion.


----------



## ghostbust99

Videos of all the animatronics are available now on the website.


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> It's a bit better with the head motion.


I think the best solution is I just buy it and put it next to the gray and compare. Seems the only way!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my lantern today happy with it there is plastic on all 4 sides where candle is


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Meadow said:


> I think the best solution is I just buy it and put it next to the gray and compare. Seems the only way!


lol I'm good. I have werewolves coming out my ears..unless someone makes something truly epic.


----------



## ghostbust99

All the animatronic videos:


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> lol I'm good. I have werewolves coming out my ears..unless someone makes something truly epic.


Totally understand. We have suddenly started collecting wolves as well. But so far absolutely no regrets!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Meadow said:


> Totally understand. We have suddenly started collecting wolves as well. But so far absolutely no regrets!


I have Limb Ripper, all three HD werewolves, and the werewolf skelly. I really like any of them similar to The Howling type werewolves. A werewolf zombie would be pretty sweet though, maybe a licensed Werewolf of London animated piece?


----------



## Meadow

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I have Limb Ripper, all three HD werewolves, and the werewolf skelly. I really like any of them similar to The Howling type werewolves. A werewolf zombie would be pretty sweet though, maybe a licensed Werewolf of London animated piece?


Those would be fantastic. I’d love to see one that’s a cross between the standing ones and the crouching. I’d love more actual wolves too.


----------



## Nypdwife

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks for the review i had told my self i was going to be good and buy no big props this year omg i want this lol


Thats our problem as well I have no room and the basement is totally full with all the large props... But of course I want more Didnt get the werewolf last year love this big tall one but we use our yard because the porch is not that big so the rain and wind can be an issue I need to go garbage bag everything when it rains ~Susan


----------



## Nypdwife

gcbike said:


> The werewolf bends forward at the waist and moves it's mouth while growling and howling.


How would it be outside or would I have to heavy stake it ~Susan


----------



## gcbike

it has extra on the base to prevent tipping,BUT I would use metal tent stakes


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nypdwife said:


> Thats our problem as well I have no room and the basement is totally full with all the large props... But of course I want more Didnt get the werewolf last year love this big tall one but we use our yard because the porch is not that big so the rain and wind can be an issue I need to go garbage bag everything when it rains ~Susan


Oh i have plenty of room just told my self i was not going to buy any i purged over 25 props last year lol


----------



## Meadow

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh i have plenty of room just told my self i was not going to buy any i purged over 25 props last year lol


After the purge how many were left? That’s a lot of props. I don’t even know how I’d get rid of mine if I had to.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Meadow said:


> After the purge how many were left? That’s a lot of props. I don’t even know how I’d get rid of mine if I had to.


i have 7 full size props left see my thing is i change themes ever year and some props can only be used for so many themes lol
3 spooky trees
snow white witch 
a reaper 
and red dragon from home depot


----------



## Meadow

Saki.Girl said:


> i have 7 full size props left see my thing is i change themes ever year and some props can only be used for so many themes lol
> 3 spooky trees
> snow white witch
> a reaper
> and red dragon from home depot


Totally understand. We try very very hard to get props that can be used in multiple settings, but it’s just not always possible.


----------



## gcbike

I actually thought about doing a knight fighting the dragons with fog going up thru the knight like they just toasted him.But that knight HD has just stares and moves it's mouth.So no go on that.


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> it has extra on the base to prevent tipping,BUT I would use metal tent stakes


Same here. Most props are pretty delicate and one fall will end then. We use tent stakes and yard stakes too. Then try tonfenc


gcbike said:


> I actually thought about doing a knight fighting the dragons with fog going up thru the knight like they just toasted him.But that knight HD has just stares and moves it's mouth.So no go on that.


Doesn’t someone have a demon king prop this year? I swore I saw one.


----------



## ghostbust99

Meadow said:


> Doesn’t someone have a demon king prop this year? I swore I saw one.


Yes Spirit Halloween has one:

Emperor of Souls $399.99 online only 






















Would look really cool surrounded by the dragons.


----------



## Restless Acres

gcbike said:


> I actually thought about doing a knight fighting the dragons with fog going up thru the knight like they just toasted him.But that knight HD has just stares and moves it's mouth.So no go on that.


Yeah, I was intrigued, but he looks crappy.


----------



## xredge

Looks intriguing, don't care for the skulls he is holding though.


----------



## ghostbust99

Freddy, Beetlejuice and Pennywise were displayed at a Halloween store:


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi, I was wondering if someone who has purchased the Pirate Ship could let me know how solidly constructed the animated ship’s wheel and pedestal are? Does the mechanism seem durable and do you like the movement?

This prop is available separately for $99 (no reviews yet). I assume it is the same piece that comes with the ship. I don’t have space for the ship and was considering purchasing just the animated wheel and pedestal. Thanks in advance. 

V.


----------



## RCIAG

Wow, that Beetlejuice is just noisy & sad. Same for Freddy. For me, no mouth movement, no dice.

That prop got me thinking, I know Freddy is a horror icon but when did we last see him in a movie...googles...2010.

Oh, here's a Youtuber, from Feb. 2019, discussing the next Freddy movie which may not happen since the studio seems to be all about The Conjuring universe instead of Freddy. Oy vey.


----------



## Verdeghast

I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?

I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?

Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...

V.


----------



## ghostbust99

They might not be the best but I like them.


----------



## cleanfreak

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


He is a nice prop. Some good lighting and a fog machine will make him pop. I got him last year to complement my costume as I am the headless horseman every year.


----------



## -V-

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


I just received the HD headless horseman--I wanted it last year but I missed out. I can't comment on how it is a year out, but a couple things to know if you get it. The box is huge (48 x 20x 24 in, looks bigger than that!) and it's quite heavy at 63 lbs. And unwieldy--there's no handholds cut out or anything. It's big enough that I used a small hand truck to move it about the house. And do check it for parts -- I was excited to put it together yesterday and sure enough, the AC adapter was missing. So, I didn't get very far and just packed it back up. I called the phone # on the instruction sheet, which turns out is for HD customer care and has nothing to do with the manufacturer or a secondary distributor. HD can't do anything except have you return it. So this morning I ordered another, and when it shows up I will inventory the box and then return one. It's a pain because it's so large and heavy. And the item itself seems pretty massive--just the rear legs are huge. The assembly seems fairly intuitive. But I'm from the era of OG Gemmy lifesizes where things just pop up with press of a button--so if something takes more than 3 minutes I'm annoyed. 

The size of some of these items...awww man. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the selection of things we have available retail nowadays, and I love bigger props. However, storage is absurd. I really want the Pirate Ship this year, but the box is even bigger than the headless horseman and 30lbs heavier. HD should make the boxes really sturdy and then I can just use it as a bed lol. Or make the boxes weatherproof and I could stack them in a corner behind the garage--I'd seriously pay more for that. I'd guess that there'll be many pirate ships and headless horsemen thrown out/sold used/given away/yard-saled in the coming couple of years.

Btw if anyone is interested I got the LED canvas with the piano and the LED canvas with the headless horseman. Both really fun.


----------



## cleanfreak

Video of last year while I was setting up on the 28th. The Headless horseman is towards the end of the video.


----------



## Verdeghast

cleanfreak said:


> Video of last year while I was setting up on the 28th. The Headless horseman is towards the end of the video.


Cleanfreak your yard display is absolutely awesome!!!! I love it. 

V.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

-V- said:


> I just received the HD headless horseman--I wanted it last year but I missed out. I can't comment on how it is a year out, but a couple things to know if you get it. The box is huge (48 x 20x 24 in, looks bigger than that!) and it's quite heavy at 63 lbs. And unwieldy--there's no handholds cut out or anything. It's big enough that I used a small hand truck to move it about the house. And do check it for parts -- I was excited to put it together yesterday and sure enough, the AC adapter was missing. So, I didn't get very far and just packed it back up. I called the phone # on the instruction sheet, which turns out is for HD customer care and has nothing to do with the manufacturer or a secondary distributor. HD can't do anything except have you return it. So this morning I ordered another, and when it shows up I will inventory the box and then return one. It's a pain because it's so large and heavy. And the item itself seems pretty massive--just the rear legs are huge. The assembly seems fairly intuitive. But I'm from the era of OG Gemmy lifesizes where things just pop up with press of a button--so if something takes more than 3 minutes I'm annoyed.
> 
> The size of some of these items...awww man. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the selection of things we have available retail nowadays, and I love bigger props. However, storage is absurd. I really want the Pirate Ship this year, but the box is even bigger than the headless horseman and 30lbs heavier. HD should make the boxes really sturdy and then I can just use it as a bed lol. Or make the boxes weatherproof and I could stack them in a corner behind the garage--I'd seriously pay more for that. I'd guess that there'll be many pirate ships and headless horsemen thrown out/sold used/given away/yard-saled in the coming couple of years.
> 
> Btw if anyone is interested I got the LED canvas with the piano and the LED canvas with the headless horseman. Both really fun.


How disappointing. When I ordered my T-Rex a few years ago the first one had a cracked leg and maybe something else wrong. It was pick up at store, so we made sure we opened the box there before signing for it, night crew didn’t have a problem doing it that way. They saw the damage and ordered me another and at least I didn’t have to deal with bringing it back. Plus as I recall they were able to write it up as an exchange/damaged so I didn’t get double charged for a period of time when the second order got placed. That prop box is pretty big too. As I recall had to take all the pieces out to put in my car and collapsed the box and managed that way to get the huge box home to rebuild it for storing T-Rex.

Good luck on #2.


----------



## gcbike

After finding out the Pennywise is a common prop I sold mine.I prefer store exclusives.


----------



## ghostbust99

gcbike said:


> After finding out the Pennywise is a common prop I sold mine.I prefer store exclusives.


He’s still only in store at Home Depot from what I know. Most of the other places selling him are online only.


----------



## gcbike

Yes but Lowes,Halloween express,Seasons inflatables,Wayfair,Oriental trading I'd say pretty common


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

cleanfreak said:


> Video of last year while I was setting up on the 28th. The Headless horseman is towards the end of the video.


Amazing!!!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

cleanfreak said:


> He is a nice prop. Some good lighting and a fog machine will make him pop. I got him last year to complement my costume as I am the headless horseman every year.


I can't seem to get past the weird proportions. The arm holding the pumpkin appears double the length of the other arm and his legs are too small. I've never had the pleasure of seeing it in person but can't bring myself to buy it just yet and we LOVE all things HH!


----------



## cinders

I agree about the proportions. I had this prop last year for a few hours, but it turned out to be DOA and I returned it. I would have kept it had it worked because the idea was cool, but I would have tried to do something about the arm. The horse is only partial, and the rest covered by various fabric and clothing that would need to be really fastened down if there is any wind so areas don't show. The box is like a small refrigerator size almost. I don't store anything in large boxes. I just put the parts wherever they will fit individually in the attic. Only way it works for me to get any large props.


----------



## Matt12378

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


Best prop I ever owned. 
It really had nothing wrong with it the only problem was that it is very heavy and top heavy when moving.


----------



## gcbike

Ordered crouching werewolf,hope this is a new batch ,will know tomorrow


----------



## Halloween Magic

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


Me too!


----------



## Verdeghast

Neglected to mention I received the new Stegosaurus skeleton last week. Very fast shipping - took only a couple days (I’m on the East Coast). 

If you like HD’s other small dinosaur skeletons you will like this one. Well made and a unique creature design we haven’t seen before. 

I’ve wanted a Stegosaurus skeleton about this size ever since I was a little kid and saw the 1956 Godzilla King of the Monsters on my parent’s black and white TV. There is a brief scene inside the home of a scientist sympathetic to Godzilla, and in the background there is a Stegodaurus skeleton prop on a table that is roughly this size. 

My only negative is that the Stegosaurus is not a lot bigger than the Triceratops HD carried in stores (not the larger online-only one) and yet he’s twice the price. 

He will display well with the 17 inch (height) Triceratops. 

V.


----------



## bobby2003

Halloween Magic said:


> Verdeghast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
Click to expand...

I recall some of the reviews mentioning very noticeable staples along the nose of the horse. I wonder if those got "fixed" for this year.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

bobby2003 said:


> I recall some of the reviews mentioning very noticeable staples along the nose of the horse. I wonder if those got "fixed" for this year.


I saw comparison photos and it looked like it was now molded as one piece of glued.


----------



## Forhekset

cleanfreak said:


> I have used the HD spider for a couple of years now. I would not hesitate to buy another one.
> View attachment 715613


Just wanted to pop in and say your lighting is INCREDIBLE. This is so great.

Haven't kept up with all the new props as much this year, but that pirate ship looks awesome. Probably gonna have to get one of those smoky crystal balls.


----------



## A Little Odd

cleanfreak said:


> I have used the HD spider for a couple of years now. I would not hesitate to buy another one.
> View attachment 715612
> View attachment 715613


_Can you come do the lighting at my house?? This is awesome_


----------



## toysaplenty

Clea


A Little Odd said:


> _Can you come do the lighting at my house?? This is awesome_


Cleanfreak, can I ask how you get all of your windows red? Obviously some kind of spotlight, but do you have some kind of material over the windows?


----------



## gcbike




----------



## Meadow

@gcbike love the wolfy goodness ??


----------



## ZombieRaider

Got lot's of packages from HD this week - 

Pirate with sword - I was disappointed with this prop but mostly because I didn't read the description before ordering....For whatever reason I thought they brought back the prop from years ago where the pirate swung the sword up and down while talking....I should have known by how cheap the price was this wasn't it....Aside from that, I'm not real impressed that all it talks about is candy....I have more adults than kids going through my displays but for the money I'm happy with what it is....This is my first year for pirates so every BODY counts.....

Pirate w/spyglass and Pirate on barrel....For the most part I'm pretty happy with this pair for $100....They are NOT interactive with each other....Clap your hands and they start talking at the same time...I really wish they used motion sensors instead of sound....They do have try me inputs so I'll grab an extra boobox off the shelf and rig a couple relay triggers w/motion for this year.....

Spirit Ball - Looked at it for a minute....I bought 2 cause the wife wanted one for her display too....She really likes it....I like how the cloud swirls....Again I didn't read the description but was surprised the light didn't change colors....Can't complain too much when I don't read though...LOL

Headless Horseman - This took awhile to assemble....Really impressed with the sculpting detail though it's just the legs, neck and head....The body is just a metal cage you throw the blanket over but I thought that was a great way to get into all the wires/moving parts....Even fully assembled if you need to get into the guts to adjust something, this makes it incredibly easy to get into...I really like the design....I didn't notice the staples sticking out in the neck....If they are there, it's under the hair....Looks like they glued it, then possibly stapled, then flipped the hair all to one side...I wouldn't care if a few staples did show because you won't see them in the dark...Dissapointments would be the left eye of the horse has an intermittent led I have to jiggle to keep working....It's one of those things that's small enough I'm not going to pack it all back up and send it back but big enough it bugs the crap out of me when it doesn't work....I looked up through the neck but it's sealed off other than a couple drilled holes for the led wire and fog tube to go through...The eye ball is rubber like a racket ball so I squeezed it and pulled and the eyeball came right off, no glue...There is glue holding the led in so I may heat it up and remove it to see if I can solder the wire to it or something so it keeps working....Also as others mentioned, the horseman looks really small, almost like they spent most of the budget and time on the horse and then threw the horseman together as an afterthought after most of the budget was used up....That being said it really is an impressive piece.....I'm really happy with it all things considered....It would still look great as a static prop in the front yard.....

I got a pair of the skull top lanterns.....Again, looked at them for a minute....They work good and look good...Didn't expect to have glass in them....Nice design....

The pirate ship is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.....

I think HD is doing a great job with props this year....If they're smart, they will do more pirates next year so those of us that are starting pirate themes for the first time this year will have more add ons next year....One of my co workers also bought all the pirate stuff this year.....ZR


----------



## cleanfreak

A Little Odd said:


> _Can you come do the lighting at my house?? This is awesome_


Haha. Thanks!



toysaplenty said:


> Clea
> 
> Cleanfreak, can I ask how you get all of your windows red? Obviously some kind of spotlight, but do you have some kind of material over the windows?


Here is my Haunt Thread. I believe I started testing lighting on page 2. There are several videos at the end of 2018 Halloween methinks. 








Cleanfreak's Haunt


Dope yard and one of the best I've ever seen. Bar none!! Quick question, where do you get your lights from? It was always the biggest issue with my haunt.




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Verdeghast

ZombieRaider said:


> Got lot's of packages from HD this week -
> 
> Pirate with sword - I was disappointed with this prop but mostly because I didn't read the description before ordering....For whatever reason I thought they brought back the prop from years ago where the pirate swung the sword up and down while talking....I should have known by how cheap the price was this wasn't it....Aside from that, I'm not real impressed that all it talks about is candy....I have more adults than kids going through my displays but for the money I'm happy with what it is....This is my first year for pirates so every BODY counts.....
> 
> Pirate w/spyglass and Pirate on barrel....For the most part I'm pretty happy with this pair for $100....They are NOT interactive with each other....Clap your hands and they start talking at the same time...I really wish they used motion sensors instead of sound....They do have try me inputs so I'll grab an extra boobox off the shelf and rig a couple relay triggers w/motion for this year.....
> 
> Spirit Ball - Looked at it for a minute....I bought 2 cause the wife wanted one for her display too....She really likes it....I like how the cloud swirls....Again I didn't read the description but was surprised the light didn't change colors....Can't complain too much when I don't read though...LOL
> 
> Headless Horseman - This took awhile to assemble....Really impressed with the sculpting detail though it's just the legs, neck and head....The body is just a metal cage you throw the blanket over but I thought that was a great way to get into all the wires/moving parts....Even fully assembled if you need to get into the guts to adjust something, this makes it incredibly easy to get into...I really like the design....I didn't notice the staples sticking out in the neck....If they are there, it's under the hair....Looks like they glued it, then possibly stapled, then flipped the hair all to one side...I wouldn't care if a few staples did show because you won't see them in the dark...Dissapointments would be the left eye of the horse has an intermittent led I have to jiggle to keep working....It's one of those things that's small enough I'm not going to pack it all back up and send it back but big enough it bugs the crap out of me when it doesn't work....I looked up through the neck but it's sealed off other than a couple drilled holes for the led wire and fog tube to go through...The eye ball is rubber like a racket ball so I squeezed it and pulled and the eyeball came right off, no glue...There is glue holding the led in so I may heat it up and remove it to see if I can solder the wire to it or something so it keeps working....Also as others mentioned, the horseman looks really small, almost like they spent most of the budget and time on the horse and then threw the horseman together as an afterthought after most of the budget was used up....That being said it really is an impressive piece.....I'm really happy with it all things considered....It would still look great as a static prop in the front yard.....
> 
> I got a pair of the skull top lanterns.....Again, looked at them for a minute....They work good and look good...Didn't expect to have glass in them....Nice design....
> 
> The pirate ship is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.....
> 
> I think HD is doing a great job with props this year....If they're smart, they will do more pirates next year so those of us that are starting pirate themes for the first time this year will have more add ons next year....One of my co workers also bought all the pirate stuff this year.....ZR


Hey ZR, awesome updates thank you! When you receive the pirate ship could you review the animated wheel and pedestal? I am curious how sturdily constructed it is and how good it looks. That animated wheel assembly is being sold separately for $99. I am thinking of ordering it but so far no one has replied to my requests for a review specific to this piece (which also comes with the ship). Thanks!

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ZombieRaider said:


> Got lot's of packages from HD this week -
> 
> Pirate with sword - I was disappointed with this prop but mostly because I didn't read the description before ordering....For whatever reason I thought they brought back the prop from years ago where the pirate swung the sword up and down while talking....I should have known by how cheap the price was this wasn't it....Aside from that, I'm not real impressed that all it talks about is candy....I have more adults than kids going through my displays but for the money I'm happy with what it is....This is my first year for pirates so every BODY counts.....
> 
> Pirate w/spyglass and Pirate on barrel....For the most part I'm pretty happy with this pair for $100....They are NOT interactive with each other....Clap your hands and they start talking at the same time...I really wish they used motion sensors instead of sound....They do have try me inputs so I'll grab an extra boobox off the shelf and rig a couple relay triggers w/motion for this year.....
> 
> Spirit Ball - Looked at it for a minute....I bought 2 cause the wife wanted one for her display too....She really likes it....I like how the cloud swirls....Again I didn't read the description but was surprised the light didn't change colors....Can't complain too much when I don't read though...LOL
> 
> Headless Horseman - This took awhile to assemble....Really impressed with the sculpting detail though it's just the legs, neck and head....The body is just a metal cage you throw the blanket over but I thought that was a great way to get into all the wires/moving parts....Even fully assembled if you need to get into the guts to adjust something, this makes it incredibly easy to get into...I really like the design....I didn't notice the staples sticking out in the neck....If they are there, it's under the hair....Looks like they glued it, then possibly stapled, then flipped the hair all to one side...I wouldn't care if a few staples did show because you won't see them in the dark...Dissapointments would be the left eye of the horse has an intermittent led I have to jiggle to keep working....It's one of those things that's small enough I'm not going to pack it all back up and send it back but big enough it bugs the crap out of me when it doesn't work....I looked up through the neck but it's sealed off other than a couple drilled holes for the led wire and fog tube to go through...The eye ball is rubber like a racket ball so I squeezed it and pulled and the eyeball came right off, no glue...There is glue holding the led in so I may heat it up and remove it to see if I can solder the wire to it or something so it keeps working....Also as others mentioned, the horseman looks really small, almost like they spent most of the budget and time on the horse and then threw the horseman together as an afterthought after most of the budget was used up....That being said it really is an impressive piece.....I'm really happy with it all things considered....It would still look great as a static prop in the front yard.....
> 
> I got a pair of the skull top lanterns.....Again, looked at them for a minute....They work good and look good...Didn't expect to have glass in them....Nice design....
> 
> The pirate ship is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.....
> 
> I think HD is doing a great job with props this year....If they're smart, they will do more pirates next year so those of us that are starting pirate themes for the first time this year will have more add ons next year....One of my co workers also bought all the pirate stuff this year.....ZR


What do the pirates in the barrel/spyglass set say?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> What do the pirates in the barrel/spyglass set say?


There's pirate music in the background while they talk....I don't remember exactly what they say but I did chuckle at the one with the spy glass saying about being a great pirate until he ran into some vampires and "if you see them to tell them jack sent ya and they'll make you look like me".....Much better sayings than the captain pirate that talks about candy....ZR


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ZombieRaider said:


> There's pirate music in the background while they talk....I don't remember exactly what they say but I did chuckle at the one with the spy glass saying about being a great pirate until he ran into some vampires and "if you see them to tell them jack sent ya and they'll make you look like me".....Much better sayings than the captain pirate that talks about candy....ZR


thats why i asked lol lots of good props can be ruined with cheesy dialogue


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> Freddy, Beetlejuice and Pennywise were displayed at a Halloween store:





RCIAG said:


> Wow, that Beetlejuice is just noisy & sad. Same for Freddy. For me, no mouth movement, no dice.
> 
> That prop got me thinking, I know Freddy is a horror icon but when did we last see him in a movie...googles...2010.
> 
> Oh, here's a Youtuber, from Feb. 2019, discussing the next Freddy movie which may not happen since the studio seems to be all about The Conjuring universe instead of Freddy. Oy vey.


I agree the previous version of beetlejuice is better 2013 grandin road.mot sure who made it.wish i had jumped on it,









Life-size Beetlejuice Animated Figure | Grandin Road


Officially licensed, Lifesize Animated Beetlejuice speaks favorite lines from the movie and features lots of movement for creating a really big scare. Discreet motion and sound activation prompts Beetlejuice to turn his head and tilt eerily left and right, while his mouth moves and...




www.grandinroad.com





and this freddy which I have still boxed 





spirti halloween animated freddy - Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## halloween71

My beetlejuice projection tombstone inflatable is suppose to arrive tommorrow.The flexibility of using this projector outside in weather was a selling point for me.not a inflatable person but i have nothing beetlejuice.And the lifesize was a noooooo for me.


----------



## ghostbust99

halloween71 said:


> I agree the previous version of beetlejuice is better 2013 grandin road.mot sure who made it.wish i had jumped on it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life-size Beetlejuice Animated Figure | Grandin Road
> 
> 
> Officially licensed, Lifesize Animated Beetlejuice speaks favorite lines from the movie and features lots of movement for creating a really big scare. Discreet motion and sound activation prompts Beetlejuice to turn his head and tilt eerily left and right, while his mouth moves and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grandinroad.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this freddy which I have still boxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spirti halloween animated freddy - Video Search Results
> 
> 
> The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.search.yahoo.com


That Beetlejuice is a joke honestly, it’s a piece of crap made by Morbid Enteprises (a garbage company). There’s no way it’s better than the Gemmy one ?










The older Freddy was made by Gemmy and is from the remake of the movie so it’s meant to look different then the new one (also by Gemmy).


----------



## halloween71

video of gr beetlejuice


----------



## halloween71

ghostbust99 said:


> That Beetlejuice is a joke honestly, it’s a piece of crap made by Morbid Enteprises (a garbage company). There’s no way it’s better than the Gemmy one ?
> View attachment 716458
> 
> 
> 
> The older Freddy was made by Gemmy and is from the remake of the movie so it’s meant to look different.


The mouth moves...like ive stated before morbid has sold props nobody else has.I like gemmy but i do venture out to other sellers.I would pick this bj anyday over the current gemmy one.


----------



## Therewolf

ghostbust99 said:


> Yes Spirit Halloween has one:
> 
> Emperor of Souls $399.99 online only
> View attachment 716102
> 
> View attachment 716103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would look really cool surrounded by the dragons.


Looks way cool, but even if I had the $$ for it, don't know where I would put it.


----------



## Industen

Personally, I love mouth moving props. This has good movement but the voice and visual representation is lacking. Maybe dressed as something else would work...this is not Beetlejuice.


----------



## ghostbust99

Industen said:


> Personally, I love mouth moving props. This has good movement but the voice and visual representation is lacking. Maybe dressed as something else would work...this is not Beetlejuice.


As I said before Morbid Enterprises is trash. They put little to no effort into their licensed items which results in bizarre appearances and crappy voice acting.










Gemmy at least uses accurate facial sculpts and movie dialogue.


----------



## Nypdwife

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh i have plenty of room just told my self i was not going to buy any i purged over 25 props last year lol


Im always looking for props at tag sales and yard sales and online Have also picked huge plastic pumpkins with lights out of someones curb side garbage LOL


----------



## Nypdwife

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


I moved from NY to a rural town in Northern Va in far western loudoun county Every hous on the block has 2 to 6 acres. We had 3 kids the first year but we do up the enire 2 acres in different scenes so we now get 50 or so TNTs and the parents are usually driving them down the block. we do it for ourselves and our neighbors but Im thrilled we get as many as we do


----------



## ZombieRaider

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> What do the pirates in the barrel/spyglass set say?


I put together a video this evening that shows what the pirates say....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

The Pirate ship was scheduled to be delivered today August 15th between 3pm-7pm but it wasn't delivered....I checked the status just now but the info still says the same thing - Out for delivery....The delivery company is called NonStopDelivery NSD....Never heard of them before....I guess the package is too big to use Fedex.....Maybe tomorrow....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

ZombieRaider said:


> The Pirate ship was scheduled to be delivered today August 15th between 3pm-7pm but it wasn't delivered....I checked the status just now but the info still says the same thing - Out for delivery....The delivery company is called NonStopDelivery NSD....Never heard of them before....I guess the package is too big to use Fedex.....Maybe tomorrow....ZR


They didn't deliver again last night....I checked the status last night around 11pm and still didn't change.....I just checked the status again and today they changed the status from out for delivery back to appointment scheduled on Tuesday August 20 between 2pm-6pm....ZR


----------



## Verdeghast

ZombieRaider said:


> They didn't deliver again last night....I checked the status last night around 11pm and still didn't change.....I just checked the status again and today they changed the status from out for delivery back to appointment scheduled on Tuesday August 20 between 2pm-6pm....ZR


Wow I can see where that would be frustrating. Thanks for the update. I’ve never heard of that delivery service. On the upside, it seems this prop will be worth the wait. : )

V.


----------



## gcbike

got the dragon it comes with hose,adapter,hose adapter,try me button .no fog machine and no wedge for the tail


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ZombieRaider said:


> They didn't deliver again last night....I checked the status last night around 11pm and still didn't change.....I just checked the status again and today they changed the status from out for delivery back to appointment scheduled on Tuesday August 20 between 2pm-6pm....ZR


If it’s been out for delivery for a few days now I’d call Home Depot and have them follow up. In any event as the party who hired them, they should know how the delivery is handled at the customer end. I’m sure they would appreciate the call.

In my parts the company they contract with is OnTrac. However I think my first big home delivery was with some freight company. The info wasn't updated in their system after a few days and after called they had no idea where it was. Home Depot stepped in and sent another. I’ve found Home Depot and particularly their online customer service great. My local store, okay but slow sometimes to look for my box or help you. Other times very helpful. Guess it depends on the person working. Overall very pleased with them in general and loved their halloween buyer for the last few years.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Verdeghast said:


> Wow I can see where that would be frustrating. Thanks for the update. I’ve never heard of that delivery service. On the upside, it seems this prop will be worth the wait. : )
> 
> V.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> If it’s been out for delivery for a few days now I’d call Home Depot and have them follow up. In any event as the party who hired them, they should know how the delivery is handled at the customer end. I’m sure they would appreciate the call.
> 
> In my parts the company they contract with is OnTrac. However I think my first big home delivery was with some freight company. The info wasn't updated in their system after a few days and after called they had no idea where it was. Home Depot stepped in and sent another. I’ve found Home Depot and particularly their online customer service great. My local store, okay but slow sometimes to look for my box or help you. Other times very helpful. Guess it depends on the person working. Overall very pleased with them in general and loved their halloween buyer for the last few years.


On my order email from Home Depot, it said to contact them if the status doesn't update after 3 business days so that won't be until next Thursday since they updated it this morning...Even though it back stepped from out for delivery to appointment scheduled....Technically that's still an update.....I'll let them do that once.....It's just frustrating when I put things on the back burner to be here for those 4 hour windows and no one shows up....Thursday night I lost 4 hours overtime because I came home at regular time....Friday night me and the wife go get groceries for the week as soon as I get home so we're not doing it on the weekend but I stayed home just in case....That pushed those chores out to today - Sat....But the company has regular business hours on Saturday too so I was going to stay here while she went by herself and then I was going to go do other chores when she got back so she could watch....I don't care if it's this week or next week or whatever....Just give me the right window and SHOW UP!!!....LOL.....I just thought I'd post here so others would be aware of the issues I'm having.....All my other packages showed up when expected but that was Fedex....

Also my co worker ordered all the same pirate items I did....He had the same delivery date but hasn't got his ship yet either......We live close enough I'm guessing his will be delivered off the same truck when mine gets delivered.....He told me Friday his Captain Pirate didn't come with the Y metal rod that connects the legs and chest together....He called the number on the assembly sheet for missing parts and spent over an hour on the phone only to be told he might not get the missing parts.....He asked me if I could get the measurements off mine so he could make something if they don't send the parts....I told him I'll throw something together out of wood if he doesn't get a solution.....ZR


----------



## Whitewatervol

ZombieRaider said:


> On my order email from Home Depot, it said to contact them if the status doesn't update after 3 business days so that won't be until next Thursday since they updated it this morning...Even though it back stepped from out for delivery to appointment scheduled....Technically that's still an update.....I'll let them do that once.....It's just frustrating when I put things on the back burner to be here for those 4 hour windows and no one shows up....Thursday night I lost 4 hours overtime because I came home at regular time....Friday night me and the wife go get groceries for the week as soon as I get home so we're not doing it on the weekend but I stayed home just in case....That pushed those chores out to today - Sat....But the company has regular business hours on Saturday too so I was going to stay here while she went by herself and then I was going to go do other chores when she got back so she could watch....I don't care if it's this week or next week or whatever....Just give me the right window and SHOW UP!!!....LOL.....I just thought I'd post here so others would be aware of the issues I'm having.....All my other packages showed up when expected but that was Fedex....
> 
> Also my co worker ordered all the same pirate items I did....He had the same delivery date but hasn't got his ship yet either......We live close enough I'm guessing his will be delivered off the same truck when mine gets delivered.....He told me Friday his Captain Pirate didn't come with the Y metal rod that connects the legs and chest together....He called the number on the assembly sheet for missing parts and spent over an hour on the phone only to be told he might not get the missing parts.....He asked me if I could get the measurements off mine so he could make something if they don't send the parts....I told him I'll throw something together out of wood if he doesn't get a solution.....ZR


Why not return the one missing parts and order a new one?
After waiting for delivery with no show the first day, I would have called to get a confirmed delivery window. Did they call to make an appointment for the Tuesday delivery? If not, I'd be calling to figure out what the status means since no appointment has been made.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Whitewatervol said:


> Why not return the one missing parts and order a new one?
> After waiting for delivery with no show the first day, I would have called to get a confirmed delivery window. Did they call to make an appointment for the Tuesday delivery? If not, I'd be calling to figure out what the status means since no appointment has been made.


I was confused myself why he didn't ask to return the one missing parts but we was at work when he was telling me about it and I had to go do something and didn't have time to chat....I'll ask him about it when I have more time this coming week....

On the ship, they had an automated call the day before saying it was going to be delivered but that was it....I've been checking on updates through the tracking number on the email link I got.....If it don't show up Tuesday, I'll call the company to see what's going on.....ZR


----------



## ghostbust99

Freddy review


----------



## gcbike

Tail flange on dragon broke off already not surprised,no support at that joint


----------



## gcbike

In response to the delivery issues ,with the dragon they had a freight company pick it up in Indiana,there was no tracking for several days(I'm only 6 hours away)finally it showed up in Cincinnati where it sat for 3 days waiting for a last mile service called XPO to pick it up.Again no tracking for days,I finally get a call Friday that it will be delivered between 6am and 6pm on Saturday.And the driver would call 30 minutes before he got here.So around 10 am yesterday I happen to look out in the driveway and there they are,no phone call.So it took from 8/6 to 8/17 to travel 6 hours away from me.All the other orders were delivered next day UPS


----------



## Verdeghast

gcbike said:


> Tail flange on dragon broke off already not surprised,no support at that joint
> View attachment 716793
> View attachment 716794



I’m sorry to hear that. I placed a small block of wood under my dragon’s tail for support and that seems to work fine. 

V.


----------



## halloween71

ZombieRaider said:


> They didn't deliver again last night....I checked the status last night around 11pm and still didn't change.....I just checked the status again and today they changed the status from out for delivery back to appointment scheduled on Tuesday August 20 between 2pm-6pm....ZR


A freight company is it that big?I hope it arrives soon.I would love to have that ship but i was worried with storage issues.
I got my beetle juice inflatable still in the box font know when ill check him out.


----------



## Industen

halloween71 said:


> A freight company is it that big?I hope it arrives soon.I would love to have that ship but i was worried with storage issues.
> I got my beetle juice inflatable still in the box font know when ill check him out.


I think it weighs around 86lb


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Verdeghast said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I placed a small block of wood under my dragon’s tail for support and that seems to work fine.
> 
> V.


mine came with a small black plastic cube made to support the tail?


----------



## Verdeghast

https://www.homedepot.com/p/51-in-A..._Alternatives_Non_HDhome-_-NA-_-308818025-_-N

I went ahead and ordered this today, without any reviews. So I’ll be the guinnea pig. I’m prettty sure it is the same part that comes with the big pirate ship - which I lack space for. 

It is supposed to arrive by Thursday. I’ll post a review here. Unfortunately I won’t be able to include pics as I am not using a computer. If anyone has figured out how to upload images to this forum directly from an iphone please let me know. I can never find the directory for the image in my phone. 

V.


----------



## 66539

Verdeghast said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/51-in-A..._Alternatives_Non_HDhome-_-NA-_-308818025-_-N
> 
> I went ahead and ordered this today, without any reviews. So I’ll be the guinnea pig.


I noticed that while the video shows it out in the yard, the voice-over says it's safe for "outdoor covered use." That never bodes well for a prop that we anticipate being able to stand up the elements. Strangely enough, the don't mention the need for it to be covered outdoors with the larger ship prop.


----------



## gcbike

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> mine came with a small black plastic cube made to support the tail?


They don't include it now or mention it in the assembly


----------



## Nypdwife

gcbike said:


> got the dragon it comes with hose,adapter,hose adapter,try me button .no fog machine and no wedge for the tail
> View attachment 716698


Its very cool.. I guess you need to put a smoke machine onto it but its very nice looking


----------



## Nypdwife

ZombieRaider said:


> On my order email from Home Depot, it said to contact them if the status doesn't update after 3 business days so that won't be until next Thursday since they updated it this morning...Even though it back stepped from out for delivery to appointment scheduled....Technically that's still an update.....I'll let them do that once.....It's just frustrating when I put things on the back burner to be here for those 4 hour windows and no one shows up....Thursday night I lost 4 hours overtime because I came home at regular time....Friday night me and the wife go get groceries for the week as soon as I get home so we're not doing it on the weekend but I stayed home just in case....That pushed those chores out to today - Sat....But the company has regular business hours on Saturday too so I was going to stay here while she went by herself and then I was going to go do other chores when she got back so she could watch....I don't care if it's this week or next week or whatever....Just give me the right window and SHOW UP!!!....LOL.....I just thought I'd post here so others would be aware of the issues I'm having.....All my other packages showed up when expected but that was Fedex....
> 
> Also my co worker ordered all the same pirate items I did....He had the same delivery date but hasn't got his ship yet either......We live close enough I'm guessing his will be delivered off the same truck when mine gets delivered.....He told me Friday his Captain Pirate didn't come with the Y metal rod that connects the legs and chest together....He called the number on the assembly sheet for missing parts and spent over an hour on the phone only to be told he might not get the missing parts.....He asked me if I could get the measurements off mine so he could make something if they don't send the parts....I told him I'll throw something together out of wood if he doesn't get a solution.....ZR


I ordered the skelly horse last year and when it came it had 4 front legs....??? They wouldnt send me back legs so i ad to take it apart rebox it and bring it back to the store It was so big it just fit in my car,, They took it back and I bought one in th store.. It was good but it was all a pain Why cant they just send you a part


----------



## Restless Acres

Nypdwife said:


> I ordered the skelly horse last year and when it came it had 4 front legs....??? They wouldnt send me back legs so i ad to take it apart rebox it and bring it back to the store It was so big it just fit in my car,, They took it back and I bought one in th store.. It was good but it was all a pain Why cant they just send you a part


I agree, would make more sense. But I think they just get the boxes shopped from China, no extra parts. Prolly would make sense to force the manufacturer to throw in a supply of spares.


----------



## bobby2003

Nypdwife said:


> I ordered the skelly horse last year and when it came it had 4 front legs....??? They wouldnt send me back legs so i ad to take it apart rebox it and bring it back to the store It was so big it just fit in my car,, They took it back and I bought one in th store.. It was good but it was all a pain Why cant they just send you a part


I got mine the first year they came out in the stores. Mine had two left rear legs, but it still works fine. Just like the dragons with incomplete paint jobs from last year, or the zombie horse with paint that rubs off on your hands and parts that barely fit together, it is just poor quality control from the manufacturers who know they can probably get away with it.


----------



## Therewolf

I stopped by my local Home Depot over the weekend, and they have nothing in store yet. Was very disappointed. I had just come from Menards where the Halloween section is slowly overtaking the back-to-School supplies.


----------



## ghostbust99

We’re starting to see in store videos pop up:


----------



## gcbike

Anyone besides me stop and fix those display props?I hate when they just rush and they look bad like that werewolf.On the plus side they all do look better ,than on the website.


----------



## xredge

Nypdwife said:


> Its very cool.. I guess you need to put a smoke machine onto it but its very nice looking


Just get a better one anyway. I don't even know what happened to the one that came with mine last year as I ordered a Chauvet for it from the beginning.


----------



## MasqAddikt

Therewolf said:


> I stopped by my local Home Depot over the weekend, and they have nothing in store yet. Was very disappointed. I had just come from Menards where the Halloween section is slowly overtaking the back-to-School supplies.


I was told the middle of September. The associate could be wrong, of course, and I hope that they are.


----------



## gcbike

nothing but patio stuff today


----------



## Restless Acres

MasqAddikt said:


> I was told the middle of September. The associate could be wrong, of course, and I hope that they are.


At least in my neck of the woods stuff goes out just after Labor Day weekend.


----------



## xredge

Isn;t it usually around the first week in September after Labor day.


----------



## Verdeghast

Just to contribute to the discussion of shipping oddities. I ordered the animated ship’s wheel over the weekend. The delivery estimate when I placed my order was targeting this coming Thursday. 

I live in Pennsylvania and HD shipped it via FEDEX. 

Last night I got an update that it would be delivered sooner - now by Wed. But what’s really odd was the way my mail program displayed the update from Home Depot. Before I open an email it shows a little text preview. This one said “Good news! Your package is out for delivery!”. I knew that was impossible because I had only just ordered it. 

Oddly, when I opened the email, that text in the preview was nowhere to be found. The email actually read “good news, your item has shipped” which was a logical update, given the timeframe. 

V.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Verdeghast said:


> Just to contribute to the discussion of shipping oddities. I ordered the animated ship’s wheel over the weekend. The delivery estimate when I placed my order was targeting this coming Thursday.
> 
> I live in Pennsylvania and HD shipped it via FEDEX.
> 
> Last night I got an update that it would be delivered sooner - now by Wed. But what’s really odd was the way my mail program displayed the update from Home Depot. Before I open an email it shows a little text preview. This one said “Good news! Your package is out for delivery!”. I knew that was impossible because I had only just ordered it.
> 
> Oddly, when I opened the email, that text in the preview was nowhere to be found. The email actually read “good news, your item has shipped” which was a logical update, given the timeframe.
> 
> V.


I got another automated phone message this evening saying the pirate ship is being delivered tomorrow.....We'll see....LOL....ZR


----------



## cleanfreak

ZombieRaider said:


> I got another automated phone message this evening saying the pirate ship is being delivered tomorrow.....We'll see....LOL....ZR


 Mine came via Freightliner and I had to be home to sign for it. Hopefully you are able to do this as well.


----------



## ZombieRaider

cleanfreak said:


> Mine came via Freightliner and I had to be home to sign for it. Hopefully you are able to do this as well.


The message said no signature is required but I hope I'm home anyway.....Wife will be here though.....ZR


----------



## Yodlei

Sis went to HD on Friday & girl told her think stuff will start to come out in the next week to 2.

I'm bummed...wanted the smaller (4-5'?) Scary Tree inflatable with the green face to go with my very large orange-faced one I bought from At Home last year. It is no longer on their site but only with a (2-pack) with a guy with a pumpkin head which I don't want.


----------



## ZombieRaider

OK so no package again today....Called the NSD number, went through the menu selection, as soon as it went to a person I got dissconnected....Re-dialed and got someone, gave them the tracking number, she called dispatch while I was on hold about 5 minutes....Told me dispatch must be out for the day but she's sending an email out to them to get a hold of me directly (which probably won't work because I'll be at work tomorrow and will be on the shop floor so I won't be able to talk to anyone)....Hopefully they leave a message....I made a copy of the transit activity page....I erased my hometown and left the state....Everything else is un-altered other than tightening spacing......ZR

Date/Time 
Activity
Location 

August 20, 2019 11:48 AM 
At local NSD terminal
CHANTILLY, VA 

August 20, 2019 9:16 AM 
At local NSD terminal
CHANTILLY, VA 

August 20, 2019 4:00 AM 
Out For Delivery
-------, PA 

August 17, 2019 12:16 AM 
Delivery Scheduled
CHANTILLY, VA 

August 15, 2019 4:00 AM 
Out For Delivery
------, PA 

August 14, 2019 2:31 PM 
Delivery Scheduled
CHANTILLY, VA 

August 14, 2019 11:27 AM 
At local NSD terminal
CHANTILLY, VA 

August 13, 2019 5:48 PM 
Order Registered
ATLANTA, GA


----------



## Meadow

Speaking of the HD skeleton horse, has anyone had any luck mounting something other than just a skeleton? Was curious if any prop with a pole in the middle would work. Really want to put Victoria up there.


----------



## gcbike

ZombieRaider said:


> OK so no package again today....Called the NSD number, went through the menu selection, as soon as it went to a person I got dissconnected....Re-dialed and got someone, gave them the tracking number, she called dispatch while I was on hold about 5 minutes....Told me dispatch must be out for the day but she's sending an email out to them to get a hold of me directly (which probably won't work because I'll be at work tomorrow and will be on the shop floor so I won't be able to talk to anyone)....Hopefully they leave a message....I made a copy of the transit activity page....I erased my hometown and left the state....Everything else is un-altered other than tightening spacing......ZR
> 
> Date/Time
> Activity
> Location
> 
> August 20, 2019 11:48 AM
> At local NSD terminal
> CHANTILLY, VA
> 
> August 20, 2019 9:16 AM
> At local NSD terminal
> CHANTILLY, VA
> 
> August 20, 2019 4:00 AM
> Out For Delivery
> -------, PA
> 
> August 17, 2019 12:16 AM
> Delivery Scheduled
> CHANTILLY, VA
> 
> August 15, 2019 4:00 AM
> Out For Delivery
> ------, PA
> 
> August 14, 2019 2:31 PM
> Delivery Scheduled
> CHANTILLY, VA
> 
> August 14, 2019 11:27 AM
> At local NSD terminal
> CHANTILLY, VA
> 
> August 13, 2019 5:48 PM
> Order Registered
> ATLANTA, GA


probably waiting on some last mile delivery service like they had for the dragon I just got.the tracking on it was screwed up from day one


----------



## ZombieRaider

gcbike said:


> probably waiting on some last mile delivery service like they had for the dragon I just got.the tracking on it was screwed up from day one


Did it say out for delivery a couple times?.....That's the part I don't understand....Either it's physically there at the depot getting loaded on the local truck for delivery or it isn't....Shouldn't go through that step several times.....Now on this package we are up to three times it will be "out for delivery" when they revise it again....That's the part I don't understand.....I just hope it isn't sitting there all this time getting the crap beat out of it.....My co worker didn't get his yet either....His has had the same exact updates as mine through out this process.....ZR


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Still no luck?! That’s pretty bad. Sorry after that many “out for delivery” updates on tracking with no product, I’d be on the phone to HD anyway even if you think you still have to wait for them to do anything. I doubt NDS cares too much about your comments but will pay attention to HD.

Hopefully this isn’t them knocking on your door unheard and leaving if they don’t get an answer. Also after so many attempts, they may just return it to HD. 

I know when I ordered some patio seating from Costco a number of years ago the freight company would only unload at street bottom of my driveway and they wanted a signature and clearly someone needed to be there to move to the garage at least.

Really sorry you are have such a bad time with this one. Did your friend get his delivered yet?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Still no luck?! That’s pretty bad. Sorry after that many “out for delivery” updates on tracking with no product, I’d be on the phone to HD anyway even if you think you still have to wait for them to do anything. I doubt NDS cares too much about your comments but will pay attention to HD.
> 
> Hopefully this isn’t them knocking on your door unheard and leaving if they don’t get an answer. Also after so many attempts, they may just return it to HD.
> 
> I know when I ordered some patio seating from Costco a number of years ago the freight company would only unload at street bottom of my driveway and they wanted a signature and clearly someone needed to be there to move to the garage at least.
> 
> Really sorry you are have such a bad time with this one. Did your friend get his delivered yet?


No, coworker didn't get his yet either....They definitely haven't been physically here yet....We've been here watching....The automated phone messages say they don't need a signature anyway....ZR


----------



## miamihurricane34

Yodlei said:


> Sis went to HD on Friday & girl told her think stuff will start to come out in the next week to 2.
> 
> I'm bummed...wanted the smaller (4-5'?) Scary Tree inflatable with the green face to go with my very large orange-faced one I bought from At Home last year. It is no longer on their site but only with a (2-pack) with a guy with a pumpkin head which I don't want.


I ran into a friend that works at home depot here in South Florida and he told me they start putting out Halloween on Monday.


----------



## ZombieRaider

No delivery today....Nobody from dispatch called like they were supposed to....They updated the status to be out for delivery Thursday 22 between 1am and 5am....Figured that couldn't be right, no one is making a delivery that early in the morning so I made another call....The guy said that definitely wasn't the right times but the schedule, it was marked for 1:30pm to 5:30pm on Thursday which was right.....I asked why it keeps getting looped and he said the only thing he can figure is I didn't confirm on the phone call and I told him the message never said anything about confirming the delivery so he said he would manually confirm for me this time so that shouldn't be an issue.....He said he'd tell his boss and IT about the issue....After I hung up I listened to my voicemail and it never said anything about confirming.....Don't know that I believe him but we'll wait until tomorrow and see if anything shows up....I'm pretty sure I'm done ordering anything freight again....If I can't buy it in a store, used at someone's house or something UPS or Fedex can't deliver then I don't need it......ZR


----------



## Industen

Sorry to here about your endeavors. When I ordered the pirate ship I got it in 3 days. Hope it works itself out. At least it's still early.


----------



## Verdeghast

ZR I am really sorry to hear you are having so much trouble with that shipping service. 

My animated ship’s wheel ($99) arrived today via FEDEX, right on schedule and a day earlier than the delivery estimate when I purchased it last weekend. 

Quick review: I am very impressed. The box it ships in is 41 inches x 9 inches by 22 1/2 (roughly). It is remarkably lightweight - only 11 pounds! That is a positive for me as my little house is already packed with things that weigh a lot. 

Assembly was a breeze. Took about two minutes. Looks really good! The base and post are lightweight plastic but do not feel cheap. The ship’s wheel is solid plastic or resin and a bit heavier. The paint job looks great. Nice wood grain and actual depressions into the surface for faux wear. 

Works beautifully. Very quiet (no sound) and smooth/natural looking steering motion. Can’t say how long the mechanics will hold up over time but initial impression of this prop is very positive. Only downside is I see no on or off switch. If it is plugged in the haunted wheel is in motion. No big deal, I’ll just connect it to a power strip and use that switch as my on/off. 

I love this thing. 

V.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Verdeghast said:


> ZR I am really sorry to hear you are having so much trouble with that shipping service.
> 
> My animated ship’s wheel ($99) arrived today via FEDEX, right on schedule and a day earlier than the delivery estimate when I purchased it last weekend.
> 
> Quick review: I am very impressed. The box it ships in is 41 inches x 9 inches by 22 1/2 (roughly). It is remarkably lightweight - only 11 pounds! That is a positive for me as my little house is already packed with things that weigh a lot.
> 
> Assembly was a breeze. Took about two minutes. Looks really good! The base and post are lightweight plastic but do not feel cheap. The ship’s wheel is solid plastic or resin and a bit heavier. The paint job looks great. Nice wood grain and actual depressions into the surface for faux wear.
> 
> Works beautifully. Very quiet (no sound) and smooth/natural looking steering motion. Can’t say how long the mechanics will hold up over time but initial impression of this prop is very positive. Only downside is I see no on or off switch. If it is plugged in the haunted wheel is in motion. No big deal, I’ll just connect it to a power strip and use that switch as my on/off.
> 
> I love this thing.
> 
> V.


Cool. Does this look like the same one that comes with the full pirate ship prop? Any chance you can post a video of it? BTW since it has a power cord you can also plug it into a timer and run it that way if you set up over a number of days.

Since pirate is also one of my themes I might be interested in ordering one. We have a large window in the bedroom above the garage and I can suddenly picture the moving ship's wheel with a pirate captain steering the ship from that position. Actually the fact that the prop continuously runs and doesn't need triggering would be a good thing in my case with no one or thing to trigger any action upstairs with us downstairs all night handing out candy.


I was checking out the listing on HD for this and it says moves and turns when activated. So I guess that has me now wondering if it will run non-stop if you need it to. Love to hear your feedback on this.


----------



## Verdeghast

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool. Does this look like the same one that comes with the full pirate ship prop? Any chance you can post a video of it? BTW since it has a power cord you can also plug it into a timer and run it that way if you set up over a number of days.
> 
> Since pirate is also one of my themes I might be interested in ordering one. We have a large window in the bedroom above the garage and I can suddenly picture the moving ship's wheel with a pirate captain steering the ship from that position. Actually the fact that the prop continuously runs and doesn't need triggering would be a good thing in my case with no one or thing to trigger any action upstairs with us downstairs all night handing out candy.
> 
> 
> I was checking out the listing on HD for this and it says moves and turns when activated. So I guess that has me now wondering if it will run non-stop if you need it to. Love to hear your feedback on this.


Hi Ghost of Spookie - I’ll take a look again at the prop tonight. As soon as I plugged it in the wheel started moving. I didn’t see any obvious controls but might have missed something. Your timer idea is a good one. I think this would work great in the window you described. 

I did take a short video of it with my iPhone but have no idea how to upload it anywhere. I am much too cheap to own a computer and do everything on my phone these days. If anyone knows how to load a video here from an iPhone I’ll be happy to try. 

I think you will like this prop. I don’t have the new sinking pirate ship but this animated wheel appears to be the same part. 

V.


----------



## Wickedwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I guess watching that video you could wonder if it comes with sounds like that. It's not a HD video but an individual's so possible that it was sounds they added in the background. That is such a nice prop...nope still don't have the room for it. I know it will probably be one of those that I regret not getting though.


As long as you are ok living with the regret... I didn't buy the giant spider and i am not ok living with this regret. it still crushes me thinking about how i missed out... 

I too am going to have regret for not buying the pirate ship... but i have no space for it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Verdeghast said:


> Hi Ghost of Spookie - I’ll take a look again at the prop tonight. As soon as I plugged it in the wheel started moving. I didn’t see any obvious controls but might have missed something. Your timer idea is a good one. I think this would work great in the window you described.
> 
> I did take a short video of it with my iPhone but have no idea how to upload it anywhere. I am much too cheap to own a computer and do everything on my phone these days. If anyone knows how to load a video here from an iPhone I’ll be happy to try.
> 
> I think you will like this prop. I don’t have the new sinking pirate ship but this animated wheel appears to be the same part.
> 
> V.


With our new forum software you can upload video clips. I just did one that will be my flying pterosaur teaser projection in my 2nd fl bedroom window. See if you can figure out from my notes on how I did it.

_Go to_ *My Profile* > *Albums* > _Create one giving it a title_. _In the Album_ > *+Add Media* > *Upload File* > _locate movie on device and_ *Choose* > _it will upload to your album_ > _finish by adding any details to Title, Description, Tags and_ *Save* > _scroll down the page and locate_ *Share This Media* _(under Media Information)_ > _copy_ *Gallery BB Code* _text _> _and paste in your intended post window._

PM me if you have any problems, I'll try to help. I was doing this on my MacBook Pro but should work similarly on your phone app.

Here's what my uploaded album video looks like in my post. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/oriental-trading-2019.201937/page-8#post-2529807


----------



## ZombieRaider

I finally got the pirate ship today....I got an automated message saying they should be there within the half hour which was the first time I got that message...It was right when I was leaving from work to come home so I figured it would work out just about right...About 5 minutes after I got home my wife had let the dogs outside and was watching them through the front door and she said a big box truck drove by slow but kept going and it looked like it had the NSD initials on the side of it so I figured I better drive down the road and sure enough I found them a mile or so down the road so I had them follow me back and finally got the box off the truck and the box looked good (not beat up)....I talked to my co-worker this morning and he got his ship Tuesday night and was pretty excited to tell me all about it...Looks good and no missing pieces he said with a smile....I asked him if he was going to send his other pirate back that's missing the piece and he said no, he's just going to make something so I gave him a post it note with the measurements I took off mine....So anyway I got mine together this evening and everything is there, nothing is broken and looks good....I love the paint job they did that makes it look like wood....Very detailed....The clothes on the pirate is stained and tattered so it looks nice...I looked at the pictures of just the wheel and it looks like the same one to me....It looks different at the base because one mounts in the ship and the other stakes to the ground but from the base up, they look the same.....Mine doesn't make any sound either...Only the wheel turns back and forth and the pirate has batteries in the head to light up the one eye and that's it....I put a ghost light on it and one of those thunder and lightning boxes so it sounds like a storm.....My wife liked the look of the light on the ground facing up across the ship because it looked like water glimmering....Ultimately I'm happy with the ship but next time I'll wait and buy it in the store.....OK, I'm probably lying because I'll be afraid the next cool thing will get sold out..... ZR


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to Verdeghast  he shared his video with me and said I could post it for the forum. Here’s the ship’s wheel prop. I think I’m going to be ordering it.





  








HOME DEPOT Pirate Wheel.MOV




__
Ghost of Spookie


__
Aug 23, 2019




Sold separately from the entire pirate ship scene that Home Depot has this year, $99. Video...


----------



## Screaming Demons

Verdeghast said:


> ZR I am really sorry to hear you are having so much trouble with that shipping service.
> 
> My animated ship’s wheel ($99) arrived today via FEDEX, right on schedule and a day earlier than the delivery estimate when I purchased it last weekend.
> 
> V.


Without the skeleton character included, right? I remember a post or two on here where they assumed it was included for some reason.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Screaming Demons said:


> Without the skeleton character included, right? I remember a post or two on here where they assumed it was included for some reason.


Buying just the wheel doesn't include a skeleton....It's just the wheel....The pirate that comes with the ship is made the same way as the spyglass/barrel pirates are....Metal tubing goes through the bones and click together...It's actually a nice system....Also, I noticed the ship pirate skull has a speaker grill and a try me port even though there isn't any of those things included inside the skull....That's how I know it's the same molded skull as the spyglass/barrel skulls.....The clothes on the ship pirate are much nicer detail though, they are still nylon rip stop material but they cut holes/splotch paint or stain on them...Includes a belt/buckle too....I already have a pirates of the Caribbean pistol on the way from Spirit so I can make another pirate out of one of the $30 skellies to add to the crew....I bet Home Depot runs with it again next year with more pirate stuff.....Between making a few things through the year and buying what they have next year, I'll have a Pirates Cove before you know it...LOL..ZR


----------



## Verdeghast

Screaming Demons said:


> Without the skeleton character included, right? I remember a post or two on here where they assumed it was included for some reason.


ZR is correct. I only received the wheel and pedestal/base, which is what I was expecting. The prop stands 51 inches tall. 

The base footer part I think may be unique to the stand alone wheel. It comes with large nails that are presumably to stake it into the ground. Although it is stable freestanding on the hardwood floor inside my house. 

Perhaps some people thought it might include a pirate figure as it is pictured with one standing behind it in the official HD video, but that is just to show the wheel in the context of a larger pirate themed lawn display. The pictures on the HD site where you order this make it clear you are just getting the wheel prop. 

The animation motor and mechanism are inside the pedestal. There is a small transformer on the electrical outlet plug. I checked the instructions and no mention is made of an on/off feature. It just says to plug it in to turn it on and unplug to turn it off. 

Thank you Ghost of Spookie for posting my video, I’m a wee bit technically challenged at times. : )

V.


----------



## spiney99

My local store should be up soon..NJ


----------



## Cephus404

I was in mine yesterday, just to check and no sign of it. The whole area they put Halloween in is filled with air conditioners.


----------



## ghostbust99

Home Depot Canada will be getting additional items that the American stores won’t:


----------



## Chris Overholt

ghostbust99 said:


> Home Depot Canada will be getting additional items that the American stores won’t:
> View attachment 717683
> 
> View attachment 717684
> 
> View attachment 717685
> 
> View attachment 717687
> 
> View attachment 717690
> 
> View attachment 717692


Aw man! I’ve been wanting that twitching banshee for years! ???
They don’t ship to the US, do they?


----------



## debbiedowner67

Stopped in at mine yesterday here in Texas and nothing yet. They didn't even have boxes waiting to be unpacked. Area was filled with plastic bins and AC's. Lowes had theirs out at least, but Lowes has nothing compared to HD


----------



## Meadow

Just refreshed my Home Depot page and the inventory locator is giving me a location of items in stock. Looks like it’s time to swing by the Depot.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

spiney99 said:


> My local store should be up soon..NJ
> View attachment 717663


*Nice. where in NJ?*


----------



## lbc

The stores I’m checking in New York show stock too! Most locations have 4, 5, or 6 pirate ships


----------



## Meadow

I won’t be getting the pirate ship cause it would be a whole new theme but man I think it might be the coolest prop for 2019. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## spiney99

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *Nice. where in NJ?*


Outside of Atlantic City


----------



## CJSimon

I stopped by HD tonight to pick up a ship to store item, and they are starting to set up Halloween. Yay!


----------



## Restless Acres

Chris Overholt said:


> Aw man! I’ve been wanting that twitching banshee for years! ???
> They don’t ship to the US, do they?


Yeah, twitching Banshee is a cool prop. Great that someone else is carrying, even if not in US quite yet.


----------



## miamihurricane34

Our store in South Florida was getting ready to set up too.


----------



## cody1073

My store was set up today! Kinda disappointed though, the space is tiny and no pirate ship... such a change from this location last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

miamihurricane34 said:


> View attachment 717748
> 
> 
> Our store in South Florida was getting ready to set up too.


Yikes is that box huge. Takes up almost the whole pallet. Ultra cool prop if you have the storage space and can move it. I agree I think this is the coolest prop for 2019 that I've seen.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

My closest store was setting up today when DH ran in at lunchtime but they told him that they will not be setting the pirate ship up for display in the store. So there are 5 stores within 20 miles of me. I guess now I will have to start trolling the other 4 to see this thing in person! Storage for that beastly sized box will be a major deterrent that may steer my purchase toward just getting the wheel and figuring out how to create my own ship.... ?‍☠


----------



## ltweety444

Store in my part of Maryland is partially set up !


----------



## Meadow

ltweety444 said:


> Store in my part of Maryland is partially set up !


What is happening with the white wolfman? His head looks squished.


----------



## ltweety444

Meadow said:


> What is happening with the white wolfman? His head looks squished.


They all were right out of boxes and they needed some sprucing up! Lol. I was itching to fix them lol


----------



## Meadow

ltweety444 said:


> They all were right out of boxes and they needed some sprucing up! Lol. I was itching to fix them lol


I’d say so! I’m like that doesn’t quite look right. Glad to hear he just needed some fluffing since he’s on my wish list. Thanks for clarifying his poor squished head.

He looks like some weird teddy bear!


----------



## scarenoob

Anyone seen the LightShow LED Black Light Short Circuit Light Bulb (https://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSh...ght-Short-Circuit-Light-Bulb-223748/308460037) in person?


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

My grandma and I just went to our local Home Depot earlier today, and they have started to put some things out. When I went by myself of Sunday, everything was still in pallets on the floor. They had the Macabre Witch, and while I find her Southern accent unnecessary, I can understand that Seasonal Visions sought to make her less intimidating to children, considering that props are now being built to be accommodated at events such as Trunk or Treat.


----------



## ghostbust99

So I’m guessing none of the Gemmy lifesizes (Jack, Sally, Pennywise, Beetlejuice) are going to be in Home Depot stores ?


----------



## debbiedowner67

I've stopped in at 3 in the past few days. One town which I go to about every 2 weeks had tons of stuff. I counted 7 pirate ships. I couldn't believe it. The store closest to me, they were also still setting up and I didn't see one pirate ship. I'm heading to another store this morning so hopefully they have everything set up. I can't wait to see everything.


----------



## DvlsToy

scarenoob said:


> Anyone seen the LightShow LED Black Light Short Circuit Light Bulb (https://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSh...ght-Short-Circuit-Light-Bulb-223748/308460037) in person?


Seeing as the description says "black light finish" it's probable like thier previous lights that are similar. If you were hoping for a REAL blacklight effect I don't think this is going to work at all.


----------



## Forhekset

DvlsToy said:


> Seeing as the description says "black light finish" it's probable like thier previous lights that are similar. If you were hoping for a REAL blacklight effect I don't think this is going to work at all.


Yeah, I've got several "blacklight" bulbs and such, and they're cool...but they're basically just dark purple lights.

The Home Depot we frequent was just starting to set up this Monday. Hoping they'll be finished by the end of the week!


----------



## scarenoob

Thanks- I guess it won't matter if I use them as porch lights.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

$8.99 for home delivery. I guess it's better to order now before $40 come back someday.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbike

Almost pulled the trigger on the horseman they have 3 here but then I remembered last August ,bought a few props and they went on sale a few weeks later,would not give me the price difference so ended up returning them then rebuying them at another store at the sale price.Anyone remember when they have September sale ?


----------



## gcbike

They were struggling to assemble the pirate ship up on the shelf,nothing else is set up yet.Bought a 400 watt fog machine and the dragon door knocker


----------



## Restless Acres

666 posts in this thread! Scary.


----------



## Yodlei

Sis called me from the store in Frankfort, IL & said they had their stuff up, including the pirate ship, although that is not my thing. I found not to trust the website though. If anyone saw something on there earlier but is now not found on site, doesn't mean they don't have it.

I wanted the 3.5' Spooky/Scary Tree Inflatable (small with green face) that I saw on site a few weeks ago but disappeared only to be sold in a set of 2 (with an inflatable pumpkin guy) that I didn't want. Wanted it to flank the other side of my cemetery opposite the 12' orange faced one I bought at At Home last year. She found it there. 

Also, for anyone that doesn't know, they have a discount for military but in-store only.


----------



## Industen

Just a heads up. I always buy an instant coupon on Ebay. I pay $1.75 for a 15% off. I saved around $60. Bought the ship and the two talking skeletons. HD is usually in store only but I do the same with Lowes. Lowes you can use online,


----------



## xredge

My local store has the Halloween stuff up, not sure if they will get more and display more items or not. No Boat ,they have a few animatronics lined up. But seems like a smaller area and less stuff this year. Only 2 regular skeletons but quite a few of the glow in the dark ones, which I don't care for.

Forgot to add they did have a horseman on display also. I wanted him so bad last year, but with buying the Wind Dragon and then from a local halloween store bought the winter dragon couldn't do it. Not sure about him now seeing in person, plus he doesn't go with my themes usually more medieval themed. Already have the standing one that have to keep telling myself it doesn't go.


----------



## scarenoob

Product Not Found



Arrived today. Will test them later at dark.









The result














Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71

Meadow said:


> I won’t be getting the pirate ship cause it would be a whole new theme but man I think it might be the coolest prop for 2019. Can’t wait to see it!


I did a pirate theme back in 2010 i think..im not sure.still have all the stuff..I did love it.Made my own turning wheel prop with reindeer motor...made my ship off my porch reusing my norm cemetary fence as the body with wood pieces velcroed to it.I did make some stand alones that wont be used for anything but pirates.I did a mast that showed the poc movies...fighting pirates on a plank with a reindeer motor...a pirate in a laundry basket nest with a rotating christmas tree motor lol.Point is you can repurpose props and still use them for other things in other themes.I do love that ship but storage is now a issue for me..cause I like to leave props like that as is once put together.So I will pass to but not happy about it.


----------



## Meadow

@halloween71 The pirate theme is great cause you can add so much customization to it. And so many of the add on items are easily crafted. Your pirate display sounds great! I’m not willing to shift gears on displays just yet. Everything is still working and I’m not bored with anything I have. But doesn’t mean I can’t appreciate a good prop when I see it. I know many think witches are overdone and not new enough idea wise. I actually like trying to figure out how to freshen them up each year. Can’t wait to see what HD gives us in the years to come!


----------



## lbc

Yodlei said:


> Sis called me from the store in Frankfort, IL & said they had their stuff up, including the pirate ship, although that is not my thing. I found not to trust the website though. If anyone saw something on there earlier but is now not found on site, doesn't mean they don't have it.
> 
> I wanted the 3.5' Spooky/Scary Tree Inflatable (small with green face) that I saw on site a few weeks ago but disappeared only to be sold in a set of 2 (with an inflatable pumpkin guy) that I didn't want. Wanted it to flank the other side of my cemetery opposite the 12' orange faced one I bought at At Home last year. She found it there.
> 
> Also, for anyone that doesn't know, they have a discount for military but in-store only.


A video of a store walkthrough on Youtube showed individual small inflatables for $14.98 each


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Does anyone know if the skeletons I keep seeing in the videos are posable where they click' in positions? We saw them at Michaels but the price seemed high. We're looking to get a bunch so price and affordability is what we're hoping for


----------



## xredge

I know the regular skeletons are at least semi poseable, never have had good luck getting them to stand on their own without help as they usually fall over, usually just leaning against something or there had on the fence was enough just standing on own used electric rebar fence posts that were painted . I was recently going through mine to see how many complete ones I had that were not damaged. Had one sitting on a tote and then put one on my car trailer tongue watching the trampoline with his legs crossed. Grandkids thought it wsa great but then they started playing with him and messed things up, need to put him back up right.


----------



## gcbike

None of the Gemmy animatronics are in store.The headless horseman,no staples in the horse head,legs only moved once in 4 cycles


----------



## screamqueen2012

scarenoob said:


> Product Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today. Will test them later at dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You'll love the short circuit bulbs. I use them on my porch year round. They turn on or off. Put on in a double bulb lamp it's also greT effect. I mix them with colored bulbs


----------



## benjamin

I know I'm a year late on this prop, but I bought the 7 foot howling werewolf off ebay during the after halloween sales last year and set it up the other day, and OMG, it's so awesome!!! You are all so lucky to have Home Depot.....we don't have anything that compares to it here in Australia and the big props are so expensive to ship. Going to wait for the sales after halloween again for next year's stuff!


----------



## gcbike

Well I bought the headless horseman,pick up tomorrow,and another gemmy pennywise since there are none available locally.Spent $300 more this year than last and I told myself last month to resist


----------



## gcbike

benjamin said:


> I know I'm a year late on this prop, but I bought the 7 foot howling werewolf off ebay during the after halloween sales last year and set it up the other day, and OMG, it's so awesome!!! You are all so lucky to have Home Depot.....we don't have anything that compares to it here in Australia and the big props are so expensive to ship. Going to wait for the sales after halloween again for next year's stuff!


this years white one is even better


----------



## screamqueen2012

Home Depot has some cool props. The headless horseman is great. Grabbed the huge pumpkin n tray of multicolored lights. Cinnamon brooms also out. I make witches brooms with them. Got a bundle of them


----------



## screamqueen2012

benjamin said:


> I know I'm a year late on this prop, but I bought the 7 foot howling werewolf off ebay during the after halloween sales last year and set it up the other day, and OMG, it's so awesome!!! You are all so lucky to have Home Depot.....we don't have anything that compares to it here in Australia and the big props are so expensive to ship. Going to wait for the sales after halloween again for next year's stuff!


Funny story. I have that wolf n was in my storage building pulling stuff. All my lifesize you have to push through to get to the boxes. That wolf fell on my back hugging me from behind. Ok i know ... but i slowly backed out stood in my drivewAy snd had a “moment” to get my s$&t together...its a great prop


----------



## gcbike

FYI If you are considering the headless horseman I suggest order it delivered because the in store box is super thin,I just opened mine and the box is falling apart


----------



## ZombieRaider

gcbike said:


> FYI If you are considering the headless horseman I suggest order it delivered because the in store box is super thin,I just opened mine and the box is falling apart
> View attachment 718310
> View attachment 718311


I got mine shipped...The inner box is still very thin no picture label like yours, just a plain white thin box....The outer brown shipping box was thicker, more robust....ZR


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> this years white one is even better


Sounds like you finally decided he was okay after all.

I went to my local Home Depot and he was out and plugged in but I could not get him to activate. I really wanted to be able to see his movement in person. I tried manipulating him to see if maybe someone put him together wrong but it was a no go. 

No pirate ship which I really did want to see. Sadly, I left empty handed. I’ll stop back in later to see if he’s moving around.


----------



## gcbike

headless pumpkin not lighting not surprised (yes it is plugged in)found a second plug by the wrist works now


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

We're so unlucky...we live adjacent to the only Home Depot in the Indy area that isn't carrying Halloween decor ...did a generic search online for common Halloween items and every other HD has them in stock already 

Been hunting online, is the Sally from NBC the same one Spirit had last year with the loud clicking eyes?


----------



## ZombieRaider

Just placed an order for a second pair of spyglass/barrel pirates....I want to build a shipping crate for the 2 sitting barrel pirates to play cards....Going to leave the bottle in their one hand and hot glue some cards in the other....Maybe put a flicker lantern and some gold coins on the shipping crate with some cards too....I ordered a pirates of the caribbean pistol the other week from spirit and it's the perfect size to put in one of the pirates hands so I'm going to remove one of the spyglasses from one of the pirates and put a pistol in it's hand instead.....ZR


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

ZombieRaider said:


> Just placed an order for a second pair of spyglass/barrel pirates....I want to build a shipping crate for the 2 sitting barrel pirates to play cards....Going to leave the bottle in their one hand and hot glue some cards in the other....Maybe put a flicker lantern and some gold coins on the shipping crate with some cards too....I ordered a pirates of the caribbean pistol the other week from spirit and it's the perfect size to put in one of the pirates hands so I'm going to remove one of the spyglasses from one of the pirates and put a pistol in it's hand instead.....ZR


Love the idea. Very creative and can't wait to see pics! ? ☠


----------



## Industen

ZombieRaider said:


> Just placed an order for a second pair of spyglass/barrel pirates....I want to build a shipping crate for the 2 sitting barrel pirates to play cards....Going to leave the bottle in their one hand and hot glue some cards in the other....Maybe put a flicker lantern and some gold coins on the shipping crate with some cards too....I ordered a pirates of the caribbean pistol the other week from spirit and it's the perfect size to put in one of the pirates hands so I'm going to remove one of the spyglasses from one of the pirates and put a pistol in it's hand instead.....ZR


They are fun to play around with. 

I put a fountain pump in the skeleton with the bottle so it looks like he is drinking endlessly. A bucket catches the water and pumps it back. It is really funny to see him talk while drinking

The spy glass one his arm moves up to his eye then lowers back to position.

I changed the original voices on those two sea rats to something more fitting for my haunt. I also added talking to the pirate ship captain. A few songs, barking orders to his crew and playing with the audience.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Industen said:


> They are fun to play around with.
> 
> I put a fountain pump in the skeleton with the bottle so it looks like he is drinking endlessly. A bucket catches the water and pumps it back. It is really funny to see him talk while drinking
> 
> The spy glass one his arm moves up to his eye then lowers back to position.
> 
> I changed the original voices on those two sea rats to something more fitting for my haunt. I also added talking to the pirate ship captain. A few songs, barking orders to his crew and playing with the audience.


This sounds amazing! I wish I had the ability to do this. Great job!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Industen said:


> They are fun to play around with.
> 
> I put a fountain pump in the skeleton with the bottle so it looks like he is drinking endlessly. A bucket catches the water and pumps it back. It is really funny to see him talk while drinking
> 
> The spy glass one his arm moves up to his eye then lowers back to position.
> 
> I changed the original voices on those two sea rats to something more fitting for my haunt. I also added talking to the pirate ship captain. A few songs, barking orders to his crew and playing with the audience.


Wow that's way more than I have planned!.....I want to make a pirates cove sign and have the captain pirate captain standing on a shipping crate as a greeter that says "welcome to pirates cove, aaarrrr" instead of that stupid candy talk but I haven't found a voice over yet....I thought as popular as pirates are that would be an easy find but not yet....The closest thing I've found so far is the broken animatronic - five nights at freddies - welcome welcome welcome to pirates cove....That won't work.....What controller are you using to make them talk?....I've got some fright ideas boxes but I'm probably going to use simple relays on the try me input for now on 1 or 2 of them and just let them do their thing....I don't want to get too elaborate because I still need a fast set up and tear down.....The pirate ship just has a ghost light pointed up at it so it looks like the water is glimmering off the bow and a thunder box for sound fx and lightning flashing....I also set one of those free blue harber freight led lights down by the captain pointing up across him so you can see the ship wheel and him turning it in the shadows....Looks really cool....I thought about adding a fog machine in the ship too for rolling fog but I only have 2 machines which is already claimed for the headless horseman and an old 1800s organ......I need more fog machines...LOL....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

I was in Home Depot yesterday and they have all the Halloween decor out...I noticed it was mostly older guys around my age - 47 or older dragging their wives through....Some wives were not impressed but most were smiling...One lady was trying to pull her husband in with no luck...One guy was chasing his boy with a doll, the boy was laughing saying stop dad, I'm going to have nightmares.....Couple older ladies was looking at the witch animatronics....One guy in his 60's had his hands full when he walked by me said, they didn't have this stuff when I was a kid....I laughed and said me neither, it's cool stuff...If I worked there I'd probably just stand around there all day and watch peoples reactions until they fired me....Then after I got walked out I'd probably walk back in and watch some more.....LOL....ZR


----------



## Industen

I had an old Booboxflex 4 input laying around. I programmed a left and right speaker to different sayings. Splitting the channel makes it easy to single out the voices on one controller. Since all pirates interact I can use the left channel for the two skeletons and the right for one.

The two banter about working for the captain, while the captain barks orders.

I just layered my voice for the singing segments by changing the pitch, echo etc. and copied all the jaw movements to the 3 skeletons. This is on both channels. 

The drinking skeleton gargles while drinking the beer wondering why he is gargling and remembers doing this in his previous life.

A few other funny sayings.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Industen said:


> I had an old Booboxflex 4 input laying around. I programmed a left and right speaker to different sayings. Splitting the channel makes it easy to single out the voices on one controller. Since all pirates interact I can use the left channel for the two skeletons and the right for one.
> 
> The two banter about working for the captain, while the captain barks orders.
> 
> I just layered my voice for the singing segments by changing the pitch, echo etc. and copied all the jaw movements to the 3 skeletons. This is on both channels.
> 
> The drinking skeleton gargles while drinking the beer wondering why he is gargling and remembers doing this in his previous life.
> 
> A few other funny sayings.


Since you are separating the audio into 2 channels, does that mean your using another sound input controller in the skulls that moves the motor to sound?...Or did you wire the power off the flex outputs directly to the motors and program the movement on the buttons?...Also it sounds like you recorded your own voice overs?....I have the recording equipment but I don't talk like a pirate....I'll keep searching....ZR


----------



## Industen

ZombieRaider said:


> Since you are separating the audio into 2 channels, does that mean your using another sound input controller in the skulls that moves the motor to sound?...Or did you wire the power off the flex outputs directly to the motors and program the movement on the buttons?...Also it sounds like you recorded your own voice overs?....I have the recording equipment but I don't talk like a pirate....I'll keep searching....ZR


No one controller. It has 4 inputs. 3 for the skulls one for thunder. You can program 8 routines on one controller. They cycle through. I wired it off of the 4 outputs one the flex. I build my own plug in relay from a 4 gang box. The arm movement is from a separate timed relay board that just is the same movement over and over. 

Just try to do it with your own voice. You'd be surprised on the outcome after adding reverb, echo, pitch etc. Then you can either layer them together or individual.


----------



## Industen

ZombieRaider said:


> Since you are separating the audio into 2 channels, does that mean your using another sound input controller in the skulls that moves the motor to sound?...Or did you wire the power off the flex outputs directly to the motors and program the movement on the buttons?...Also it sounds like you recorded your own voice overs?....I have the recording equipment but I don't talk like a pirate....I'll keep searching....ZR


No video yet but I did this with my greeter on a Gemmy skull. It is the same idea. He cycles through eight sayings.


----------



## Yodlei

Went to HD this past Saturday & they had their stuff out. My 70+ Bro-In-Law was going down the line stepping on all the foot pads in succession just to annoy anyone close. Sis had already found my 3.5' Inflatable Scary Tree & had this large Skull that lit up & talked in my hand but I have many & put it back.

They had 3 different characters about 3' tall that lit up & talked. The typical ghoul girl with black hair dressed in white was pretty cool for $24.99. Might go back for her.

Since it isn't rated good (but don't think the info matches the rating), I am still hoping the 7' Giant Tombstone Monster comes down in price. Doesn't do much for $159 but I really want it as a backdrop for my cemetery.


----------



## TerriG

I was at HD today and thought most of the large animatronics on display looked very poorly constructed for the prices. I did pick up these two tombstones for $29 each (that's Canadian $) They are freestanding and very solid, the one on the right is 15 lbs and the one on the left is 11 lbs. The eyes light up but that isn't a selling feature for me.


----------



## Yodlei

TerriG said:


> I was at HD today and thought most of the large animatronics on display looked very poorly constructed for the prices. I did pick up these two tombstones for $29 each (that's Canadian $) They are freestanding and very solid, the one on the right is 15 lbs and the one on the left is 11 lbs. The eyes light up but that isn't a selling feature for me.
> 
> View attachment 718535


Those are very nice & didn't see those in my store. Had a couple of lighted better styrofoam types but didn't see any of those "substantial" ones I saw on-line.


----------



## Ladyfrog

TerriG said:


> I was at HD today and thought most of the large animatronics on display looked very poorly constructed for the prices. I did pick up these two tombstones for $29 each (that's Canadian $) They are freestanding and very solid, the one on the right is 15 lbs and the one on the left is 11 lbs. The eyes light up but that isn't a selling feature for me.
> 
> View attachment 718535


I would agree with the poor construction. I was in HD last night and noticed the headless horseman was already malfunctioning. The horse's legs are supposed to move but they were motionless until I jiggled them. I also feel like the recording should have hoofbeats and a horse whinny but I'm sure some of you could make that happen!


----------



## gcbike

There are hoofbeats and horse whinny on it.The arm with pumpkin on mine has bent down and started to wobble.


----------



## bobby2003

gcbike said:


> this years white one is even better





gcbike said:


> headless pumpkin not lighting not surprised (yes it is plugged in)found a second plug by the wrist works now
> View attachment 718325


I saw the white werewolf on Haunt Former's Home Depot video and it looked like a giant piece of garbage. Your's looks much better so maybe the store employees put the one he videoed together incorrectly since the one in his video looked like it had osteoporosis.


----------



## gcbike

The one at the store here looks like crap.also since the face is basically a mask it was deformed.I got lucky.The headless horseman at the store was moving it's legs after the hoof sounds.here is my werewolf


----------



## gcbike

If you get a werewolf the bracket the head slides down on,has to be turned up a certain way or the head will be way too low(which I just saw 5 videos with it on wrong)


----------



## Ladyfrog

gcbike said:


> There are hoofbeats and horse whinny on it.The arm with pumpkin on mine has bent down and started to wobble.


I guess the store model is all kinds of broken! The only part that moved was the horse's head (a little) and I'm not even sure the sound was playing at all. I may have been hearing the animatronic next to it. Or I'm just deaf ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I didn't buy anything from HD until after Halloween last year. Do they do sales during the season ? any chance anything will be cheaper before Halloween ?


----------



## Meadow

bobby2003 said:


> I saw the white werewolf on Haunt Former's Home Depot video and it looked like a giant piece of garbage. Your's looks much better so maybe the store employees put the one he videoed together incorrectly since the one in his video looked like it had osteoporosis.


You know you’re absolutely right about the hunch back part. I’m pretty sure my gray HD wolf has the same affliction. And the comments about the face are true as well. Some of the faces have been smushed and he honestly looks like a pug. I’m not willing to buy him until I see him move and I’m still waiting for HD to work that out. Since we will put ours outside and our neighborhood is like a wind tunnel even with tent and yard stakes it’s a bit of risk. We all know if a prop takes a fall, that could be the end of it.


----------



## ZombieRaider

gcbike said:


> The arm with pumpkin on mine has bent down and started to wobble.


I bumped the tail on mine when I was assembling it and it fell off....LOL....I'll take it outside and weld on it someday but with all the fringes around the back, it kind of looks like a tail coming out the bottom anyway so I'm not too worried about it....I bought it for a display but if it quits working, I'll throw a flicker light in the pumpkin, put a light on it and call it a day.....The head, neck and leg sculpt is pretty awesome.....I already looked over where the mold halves are joined....It would be time consuming but I'm already thinking about making a mold of one of the front and back legs and the neck and head and make a new one out of fiberglass, welded tubes and pneumatics....Then it could rear, kick more violently and thrash it's head...Would cost much more than $250 even with me doing all the work.....Still way cheaper than what the big boys charge though....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

Ladyfrog said:


> I guess the store model is all kinds of broken! The only part that moved was the horse's head (a little) and I'm not even sure the sound was playing at all. I may have been hearing the animatronic next to it. Or I'm just deaf ?


It has different sayings and only 1 or 2 has all the movements so maybe you just heard one of the simpler ones....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider

disembodiedvoice said:


> I didn't buy anything from HD until after Halloween last year. Do they do sales during the season ? any chance anything will be cheaper before Halloween ?


I'm thinking my store was doing sales before Halloween last year.....ZR


----------



## Meadow

ZombieRaider said:


> I'm thinking my store was doing sales before Halloween last year.....ZR


I thought they did a 25% off right before. Then the day after it’s 50% and the day after that was like 75%. My spacing day wise might be off but I know I bought stuff for 75% off.


----------



## Whitewatervol

Our closest HD does 25% off about a week before and then goes to 50% the day of holidays. They go to 75% pretty quickly after that. I got a bunch of fire and ice lights and a jumping spider at 90% off 3 years ago.


----------



## Cephus404

disembodiedvoice said:


> I didn't buy anything from HD until after Halloween last year. Do they do sales during the season ? any chance anything will be cheaper before Halloween ?


Not seriously cheaper. I don't think I bought anything until clearance last year either. I'll do the same thing this season.


----------



## Restless Acres

Whitewatervol said:


> Our closest HD does 25% off about a week before and then goes to 50% the day of holidays. They go to 75% pretty quickly after that. I got a bunch of fire and ice lights and a jumping spider at 90% off 3 years ago.


Home Depot doesn't want to be left with stock, they track their inventory well and will discount as Halloween nears, but it is prop specific. They also will have (two, maybe three times) a specific Halloween prop as their deal of the day, and have it at 50% off. Don't hold out for a specific prop, however.
Large online animatronics will often be discounted 25 or 40 or 50 or even 75% off, but that is unlikely with the most popular prop or two. In store will be the greatest discounts right as Halloween hits, and after, but much slimmer pickings.


----------



## Whitewatervol

Restless Acres said:


> Home Depot doesn't want to be left with stock, they track their inventory well and will discount as Halloween nears, but it is prop specific. They also will have (two, maybe three times) a specific Halloween prop as their deal of the day, and have it at 50% off. Don't hold out for a specific prop, however.
> Large online animatronics will often be discounted 25 or 40 or 50 or even 75% off, but that is unlikely with the most popular prop or two. In store will be the greatest discounts right as Halloween hits, and after, but much slimmer pickings.


The year I got the stuff at 90% off, our local store had ordered way too much of everything. They've had a lot less since then and not much gets past the 50% off point.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I won't be getting any $30 skeletons half off this year unless they have a bunch of them they didn't put out yet....First week everything's been out and already only 2 skeletons left....I'd LOVE to get some more pairs of the pirate skeletons on sale....Have a second pair coming tomorrow!....ZR


----------



## gcbike

Last year they reduced a few props before halloween right after I bought them and would not price match.So I returned the props and re bought them at the lower price I hate that.


----------



## gcbike

About the Gemmy Pennywise anyone going to try and mod the head?I'm thinking add hair or get a trick or treat studios mask and put over it.


----------



## Cephus404

I'm noticing that nobody has fire and ice lights, it's all stupid skeleton and pumpkin lights that I have no interest in. That's a shame, but I've got enough of the regular Gemmy lights to last a lifetime.


----------



## xredge

It seems the past few years the stores around me, they only get in a few big items and the store nearest me usually doesn't get the big items at all. So you don't see these items reduced much and if really interested in something you are taking a chance if you will get it or not.

Has anybody picked up the Standing knight yet? What do you think about it? Thinking about pulling the trigger on it but not sure my store doesn't have one but goes with my theme. Still debating the headless horseman doesn't really go with my typical theme and he seems to be pretty small himself on the horse so just not sure.


----------



## Malicious

Cephus404 said:


> I'm noticing that nobody has fire and ice lights, it's all stupid skeleton and pumpkin lights that I have no interest in. That's a shame, but I've got enough of the regular Gemmy lights to last a lifetime.


Ace is the place... lol ace hardware has fire and ice lights regular purple and green i think 19.99 ea


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> Last year they reduced a few props before halloween right after I bought them and would not price match.So I returned the props and re bought them at the lower price I hate that.


Did you have that issue in store or online cause I got a gal who did it online?


----------



## Cephus404

Malicious said:


> Ace is the place... lol ace hardware has fire and ice lights regular purple and green i think 19.99 ea


I'm just saying that none of the stores seem to have the lights, where last year, they were everywhere. None at Lowes or Home Depot, none at Big Lots, and so far as I've seen, none at Target. No clue about Walmart as the stores aren't set up yet. If I needed them, I'd just order online, this is the first year the stores haven't been stuffed with them.


----------



## xredge

My Walmart has started setting up, don't think I really seen any lights out yet though, or any of the bigger stuff mostly costumes and smaller items.


----------



## gcbike

Meadow said:


> Did you have that issue in store or online cause I got a gal who did it online?


both


----------



## gcbike

xredge said:


> It seems the past few years the stores around me, they only get in a few big items and the store nearest me usually doesn't get the big items at all. So you don't see these items reduced much and if really interested in something you are taking a chance if you will get it or not.
> 
> Has anybody picked up the Standing knight yet? What do you think about it? Thinking about pulling the trigger on it but not sure my store doesn't have one but goes with my theme. Still debating the headless horseman doesn't really go with my typical theme and he seems to be pretty small himself on the horse so just not sure.


Saw the knight in person and all it moves is its mouth,Big nope for me and I could have used one


----------



## Industen

Spirit has like 7 different versions of those. Purple, blue, ice blue, green, red, white and a few more.


----------



## Whitewatervol

Cephus404 said:


> I'm just saying that none of the stores seem to have the lights, where last year, they were everywhere. None at Lowes or Home Depot, none at Big Lots, and so far as I've seen, none at Target. No clue about Walmart as the stores aren't set up yet. If I needed them, I'd just order online, this is the first year the stores haven't been stuffed with them.


Spirit was the only local store with them last year and they are pricey there.


----------



## xredge

gcbike said:


> Saw the knight in person and all it moves is its mouth,Big nope for me and I could have used one


Yeah, that is what I'm afraid of the looks are sort of questionable as it is. My first idea was to build up skeletons, figured thse were just easier and with time. Maybe one of the stores by work will have one out to check them out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasty Brains

I was in there earlier today, and they had poseable, full-size (5ft) green glow-in-the-dark skeletons for about the same price as the regular ones. Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these? How effective is it? I got home today and started thinking of possibilities for something like that. Forgive me if they've been mentioned already somewhere in the thread. I'm not up for reading all 730 previous posts to look for evidence.


----------



## Industen

Tasty Brains said:


> I was in there earlier today, and they had poseable, full-size (5ft) green glow-in-the-dark skeletons for about the same price as the regular ones. Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these? How effective is it? I got home today and started thinking of possibilities for something like that. Forgive me if they've been mentioned already somewhere in the thread. I'm not up for reading all 730 previous posts to look for evidence.


I bought one after Halloween for $9. It looks great under a blacklight. I will try to snap a picture if I can get to my blacklights.


----------



## Cephus404

Whitewatervol said:


> Spirit was the only local store with them last year and they are pricey there.


Not here, they were at Walmart and a couple of other places.


----------



## Restless Acres

Industen said:


> I bought one after Halloween for $9. It looks great under a blacklight. I will try to snap a picture if I can get to my blacklights.


I second that (in that they work best with specialized lighting; on their own the effect is subtle and, I believe, fades). I bought these special blue lights that really make them pop. I didn't try them with blacklights.


----------



## Industen

I forgot I have three in my garage pointing at my Flying Crank Ghost armature which stays there year round.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Industen said:


> I forgot I have three in my garage pointing at my Flying Crank Ghost armature which stays there year round.



Thank you so much for taking the time to locate and snap a shot of the glow skelly. Looks really fantastic against that dark backdrop! I'd grab a dozen if I could get it for $9. They want significantly higher than that. I still might need to get one. I have about ten little foot-high glow-in-the-dark skeletons I was planning on posing in a ring, dancing around something. That something could be the full-sized skeleton! ☠


----------



## Tasty Brains

Restless Acres said:


> I second that (in that they work best with specialized lighting; on their own the effect is subtle and, I believe, fades). I bought these special blue lights that really make them pop. I didn't try them with blacklights.


Thank you for the helpful advice. I just picked up some fairly strong black-lights as a "for future use" sort of purchase. Perhaps they'll come into play this Halloween after all! ?


----------



## Shorty

gcbike said:


> About the Gemmy Pennywise anyone going to try and mod the head?I'm thinking add hair or get a trick or treat studios mask and put over it.


Honestly you'd be better off just getting the Spirit version instead of getting a ToTS mask and the HD Penny


----------



## gcbike

spirit version keeps vanishing from the website,I think the Gemmy will mechanically outlast their jumping one.also the spirit one has zero detailing on the face


----------



## gcbike

reusable balloons https://www.efavormart.com/products/2-pack-18-red-reusable-round-sphere-vinyl-balloons-uv-protected


----------



## gcbike

Found step pad jack on pennywise.I noticed a lot of black tape on control box,battery compartment,hole for volume knob,and an actual step pad jack


----------



## ghostbust99

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> We're so unlucky...we live adjacent to the only Home Depot in the Indy area that isn't carrying Halloween decor ...did a generic search online for common Halloween items and every other HD has them in stock already
> 
> Been hunting online, is the Sally from NBC the same one Spirit had last year with the loud clicking eyes?


They fixed Sally this year, the eyes no longer click.


----------



## Matt12378

Whitewatervol said:


> Our closest HD does 25% off about a week before and then goes to 50% the day of holidays. They go to 75% pretty quickly after that. I got a bunch of fire and ice lights and a jumping spider at 90% off 3 years ago.


The day of the presidential election I was able to get cart ? fulls of stuff at 90 percent off. It was great unfortunately they haven’t done 90 percent off since 2016.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Thankful I found a HD that is selling Halloween merch...their $29 posable skeleton is a great buy...looks almost identical to one we got at michaels for like $50...normal price $80.


----------



## Matt12378

I picked up this shadowlight today


----------



## ZombieRaider

I had to take apart one of the pirate skulls to see how they are made...These things are great!










































Added a pistol to this one....









Close up of pistol


----------



## Screaming Demons

ZombieRaider said:


> I had to take apart one of the pirate skulls to see how they are made...These things are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a pistol to this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of pistol


That looks pretty well made compared to some of the cheap talking skulls I've seen. If you relocate the speaker to the mouth I'm sure it would be a lot louder.


----------



## Shockwave199

Home depot isn't carrying the window projector set this year? I saw one in lowes but I thought that home depot had a better one.

Btw I was in the depot yesterday and the boxes for practically every animated prop was huge. I would get interested in a prop and then looked at the box and that was the end of that. They need to do something about that. At what point does it make more sense and take less room just keeping the prop set up full time instead of disassembling it and putting it back in a massive box? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Industen

Shockwave199 said:


> Home depot isn't carrying the window projector set this year? I saw one in lowes but I thought that home depot had a better one.
> 
> Btw I was in the depot yesterday and the boxes for practically every animated prop was huge. I would get interested in a prop and then looked at the box and that was the end of that. They need to do something about that. At what point does it make more sense and take less room just keeping the prop set up full time instead of disassembling it and putting it back in a massive box? Doesn't make sense.


Yes, that pirate ship was a big box. Probably the biggest store bought box I ever bought. Very heavy also. A SUV is required to transport this years stuff. You could get it shipped but HD usually doesn't allow coupons online. There 15% can save you quite a bit.


----------



## Meadow

Finally made it back to HD today. All the props were working. They had the macabre witch, the headless horseman, three witches with a pop, the witch with the raven, white wolfman and wizard. Played with them all. In the end, left with nothing. It was good they finally figured out power so I could see each item move. Not sure what was wrong with the horseman but the horse legs weren’t really moving. The wolfman, I’ll probably wait a little and buy later, but his head was pretty squished.


----------



## bobby2003

I saw the Headless Horseman yesterday. All I can say is it was small, disappointingly small. The pirate ship was nice. You couldn't scratch the paint off with your fingernail like the Dragons. The white werewolf had fallen apart because it wasn't put together properly. That is probably going to be the main issue with this one. The top part of the torso was hanging forward. The head was on the ground. It basically looked like someone had kicked the you know what out of it. The other animatronics did nothing for me. Unless I get a few more skeletons, because you can never have enough skeletons, I don't think I will actually be buying anything there this year.


----------



## Industen

bobby2003 said:


> I saw the Headless Horseman yesterday. All I can say is it was small, disappointingly small. The pirate ship was nice. You couldn't scratch the paint off with your fingernail like the Dragons. The white werewolf had fallen apart because it wasn't put together properly. That is probably going to be the main issue with this one. The top part of the torso was hanging forward. The head was on the ground. It basically looked like someone had kicked the you know what out of it. The other animatronics did nothing for me. Unless I get a few more skeletons, because you can never have enough skeletons, I don't think I will actually be buying anything there this year.


The pirate ship is built like a Sherman tank. Seriously, no joke. The resin is top notch and pretty hefty. Very good quality. I was actually shocked when I loaded this on a dolly. I thought the box behind it was attached to it via packing tape. Heavy and huge box. Then I smiled as said, "alas, a fine quality ship". In my finest pirate voice(in my mind of course).


----------



## Restless Acres

...Sherman tank.


----------



## Industen

Restless Acres said:


> ...Sherman tank.


Ha ha, Sherwin William's was in my spell check. Good stuff.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Shockwave199 said:


> Btw I was in the depot yesterday and the boxes for practically every animated prop was huge. I would get interested in a prop and then looked at the box and that was the end of that. They need to do something about that. At what point does it make more sense and take less room just keeping the prop set up full time instead of disassembling it and putting it back in a massive box? Doesn't make sense.


I got rid of the pirate ship and headless horseman boxes....I put all the ships pieces minus the 6 large ship pieces into the barrel/spyglass pirate box....I'll just stack the ship pieces somewhere....Takes up much less space that way....Besides that I'd NEVER get it to fit back in the box the way it came out....ZR


----------



## Screaming Demons

How do you get coupons? Since I'm going to check out the Halloween section this week and pick up some other non-haunt stuff this week, I thought I'd try a coupon that I see so many talking about. I guess Lowe's has them too.

I'll probably end up buying one of ebay since I can get my money back if it doesn't work but it seems that they should be easy to find since so many people are reselling them.


----------



## Industen

Screaming Demons said:


> How do you get coupons? Since I'm going to check out the Halloween section this week and pick up some other non-haunt stuff this week, I thought I'd try a coupon that I see so many talking about. I guess Lowe's has them too.
> 
> I'll probably end up buying one of ebay since I can get my money back if it doesn't work but it seems that they should be easy to find since so many people are reselling them.


Just get them on Ebay but only get them if you save money. Lowes 10% go for a cheap amount $1.50-$2 and Home Depot may take them in store but call your store ahead. I heard some don't honor them. The Lowes specific coupons you can use online but the Home Depot specific are in store only. 

Sometimes you will luck out and find a cheap 15% just ending in auction form. You can buy it now for around $25-$30 so you need to spend at least $200 to break even. You can save up to $200 so load up on what you need project wise if you are doing something pricey like flooring. It is well worth the small investment and I never found one not to work that I bought. I did it around 12 times throughout the years.


----------



## Meadow

Industen said:


> Just get them on Ebay but only get them if you save money. Lowes 10% go for a cheap amount $1.50-$2 and Home Depot may take them in store but call your store ahead. I heard some don't honor them. The Lowes specific coupons you can use online but the Home Depot specific are in store only.
> 
> Sometimes you will luck out and find a cheap 15% just ending in auction form. You can buy it now for around $25-$30 so you need to spend at least $200 to break even. You can save up to $200 so load up on what you need project wise if you are doing something pricey like flooring. It is well worth the small investment and I never found one not to work that I bought. I did it around 12 times throughout the years.


Is the coupon you’re getting the same one you get in the USPS mover’s kit? If so, you can get those for free at the local post office.


----------



## Industen

Meadow said:


> Is the coupon you’re getting the same one you get in the USPS mover’s kit? If so, you can get those for free at the local post office.


We did away with them years ago. You get one 15% off if you change your address online. Those "forwarding the mail" packets do not contain the coupon anymore.


----------



## Meadow

b


Industen said:


> We did away with them years ago. You get one 15% off if you change your address online. Those "forwarding the mail" packets do not contain the coupon anymore.


Gotcha. I remember getting those coupons when we moved a few years ago but couldn’t remember how it worked minus the fact that it came from the kit.


----------



## MrMordrid

Industen said:


> Just get them on Ebay but only get them if you save money. Lowes 10% go for a cheap amount $1.50-$2 and Home Depot may take them in store but call your store ahead. I heard some don't honor them. The Lowes specific coupons you can use online but the Home Depot specific are in store only.
> 
> Sometimes you will luck out and find a cheap 15% just ending in auction form. You can buy it now for around $25-$30 so you need to spend at least $200 to break even. You can save up to $200 so load up on what you need project wise if you are doing something pricey like flooring. It is well worth the small investment and I never found one not to work that I bought. I did it around 12 times throughout the years.


I could have answered this question if my local HD on hands for the Horseman were correct. I had to order him online. Wasn't about to go all over just to find one that was in stock. BTW i really want that Werewolf i just wish that would have given torn clothes as opposed crappy onesie they are using that is supposed to pass as fur.


----------



## gcbike

white werewolf has a separate torn shirt and pants no fur on either


----------



## Meadow

The White wolfman isn’t bad. I would buy him. I’m slightly bummed about his clothes though. From what I can tell, the two frames (White wolfman and the gray one from last year) might be pretty similar. I had thought maybe you could interchange the clothes. Maybe dye them? I am slightly bummed the clothes are all white/beige.


----------



## gcbike

the pants for the white one have foam pieces glued in to make legs look bigger


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> the pants for the white one have foam pieces glued in to make legs look bigger


Guess my idea is out then! Thanks!


----------



## Restless Acres

I buy clothes for some props at Walmart or the Salvation Army. Button up shirts work great. Any foam pads can be removed. If it is a tube just slice it with a razor knife. Hot glue it back.


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> I buy clothes for some props at Walmart or the Salvation Army. Button up shirts work great. Any foam pads can be removed. If it is a tube just slice it with a razor knife. Hot glue it back.


Good idea!


----------



## ghostbust99

A few of the Canadian animatronics have different audio then the American ones





Pirate on barrel sings





Rocking witch laughs 





Pirate captain sings





Additional animatronics. Sorcerer laughs and has a magic sound effect. The giant reaper also speaks French.


----------



## Nilbog

Who here has purchased the pirate ship?? We have our eye on it!! Looks so cool!!!


----------



## Industen

I did the box is huge. Just fit in my SUV. Biggest store prop I ever bought. Got it a few weeks ago and modified it.


----------



## ghostbust99

Here’s all the Canadian exclusive animatronics:


----------



## Nilbog

Industen said:


> I did the box is huge. Just fit in my SUV. Biggest store prop I ever bought. Got it a few weeks ago and modified it.


Good to know I hope it fits in my RDX.


----------



## HalloweenHarbinger

The pumpkin guy (Hayride Hellion) and the vampire are both also on HomeDepot.com 









84 in. Hayride Hellion 5124617 - The Home Depot


A classic Halloween decoration, this 84 in. Hayride Hellion features a light up head and pivoting body. Each figure is easy to assemble and is a perfect greeter for your haunted house. The lightweight



www.homedepot.com







Product Not Found






ghostbust99 said:


> Here’s all the Canadian exclusive animatronics:
> View attachment 719679
> 
> View attachment 719680
> 
> View attachment 719675
> 
> View attachment 719676
> 
> View attachment 719677
> 
> View attachment 719678
> 
> View attachment 719681
> 
> View attachment 719682
> 
> View attachment 719683
> 
> View attachment 719684


----------



## ghostbust99

HalloweenHarbinger said:


> The pumpkin guy (Hayride Hellion) and the vampire are both also on HomeDepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84 in. Hayride Hellion 5124617 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> A classic Halloween decoration, this 84 in. Hayride Hellion features a light up head and pivoting body. Each figure is easy to assemble and is a perfect greeter for your haunted house. The lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Not Found


Yep. They’re only available in store in Canada however.


----------



## Meadow

I thought the vampire was pretty good until I read the reviews. You would thinking a prop looking at the floor would be something the manufacturer would work out.


----------



## gcbike

I ended up taking both the werewolf,(honestly think the grey one from last year was better except the skinny legs) and the horseman back because both had some breaking welds.Any thoughts on Jack?I noticed on the 2 videos for Sally, in one the right arm moves,left arm moves in the other.I might get the knight because it's cheap and it would go with the wife's 2 dragons


----------



## ghostbust99

gcbike said:


> I ended up taking both the werewolf,(honestly think the grey one from last year was better except the skinny legs) and the horseman back because both had some breaking welds.Any thoughts on Jack?I noticed on the 2 videos for Sally, in one the right arm moves,left arm moves in the other.I might get the knight because it's cheap and it would go with the wife's 2 dragons


Jack is a great item honestly. Sally was setup wrong in the video. She’s supposed to move her arm holding the flower.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had to run into HD on Friday for some project parts and got my first chance to see their halloween section. Was pretty much all out I'd say from what I've seen on here. Loved the pirate ship and even tapped it to see what the plastic sounded like. Impressed. I'm still considering the pirate wheel alone since I simply don't have room for the entire ship, but so far have remained focused on doing what I need to do with my current theme instead of stray any further on other purchases. Hope to still pick up later this year.

In a way I was disappointed in what HD had this year, something seemed missing. Realized projections via projector weren't a main focus and gone were the vast display of Gemmy spot lighting we've seen the past few years. Actually noticed the projection DVDs were all gone from Spirit this year. I guess with so many people savvy enough to download projections online, the DVD version isn't really needed. Also why AtmosFX has been clearing out their DVD version of projections.

The skeleton pirates did seem smaller in stature. I did like some of the new airblowns they were carrying this year. My favorite would be Audrey from Little Shop of Horrors, but a nice selection overall. Not so sure I get the need to do projections inside the airblowns though.

I found two interesting 48-inch long products in the insulation area that I see a lot of promise with for facade embellishing. Both are rafter vents, one in EPS and the other a vacuform plastic. Here's links to the products:
1) https://www.homedepot.com/p/Durovent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-10-Pack-XUDV2248/205466794 This can easily be separated into 11-inch x 48-inch sections (so only .49 a section)
2) https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Products-Provent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-UPV22480/100561170 for 22x48" panels or https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Pro...after-Vent-10-Per-Carton-UPV1448010/202541345 for 14x48" size panels.

Believe Lowes had one or both of these in their stores as well.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Had to run into HD on Friday for some project parts and got my first chance to see their halloween section. Was pretty much all out I'd say from what I've seen on here. Loved the pirate ship and even tapped it to see what the plastic sounded like. Impressed. I'm still considering the pirate wheel alone since I simply don't have room for the entire ship, but so far have remained focused on doing what I need to do with my current theme instead of stray any further on other purchases. Hope to still pick up later this year.
> 
> In a way I was disappointed in what HD had this year, something seemed missing. Realized projections via projector weren't a main focus and gone were the vast display of Gemmy spot lighting we've seen the past few years. Actually noticed the projection DVDs were all gone from Spirit this year. I guess with so many people savvy enough to download projections online, the DVD version isn't really needed. Also why AtmosFX has been clearing out their DVD version of projections.
> 
> The skeleton pirates did seem smaller in stature. I did like some of the new airblowns they were carrying this year. My favorite would be Audrey from Little Shop of Horrors, but a nice selection overall. Not so sure I get the need to do projections inside the airblowns though.
> 
> I found two interesting 48-inch long products in the insulation area that I see a lot of promise with for facade embellishing. Both are rafter vents, one in EPS and the other a vacuform plastic. Here's links to the products:
> 1) https://www.homedepot.com/p/Durovent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-10-Pack-XUDV2248/205466794 This can easily be separated into 11-inch x 48-inch sections (so only .49 a section)
> 2) https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Products-Provent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-UPV22480/100561170 for 22x48" panels or https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Pro...after-Vent-10-Per-Carton-UPV1448010/202541345 for 14x48" size panels.
> 
> Believe Lowes had one or both of these in their stores as well.


Ha! I literally had the 48x22 one in my hand an hour ago while looking for flat, bendable plastic. Not what I needed for my Halloween project, but how funny.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I found two interesting 48-inch long products in the insulation area that I see a lot of promise with for facade embellishing. Both are rafter vents, one in EPS and the other a vacuform plastic. Here's links to the products:
> 1) https://www.homedepot.com/p/Durovent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-10-Pack-XUDV2248/205466794 This can easily be separated into 11-inch x 48-inch sections (so only .49 a section)
> 2) https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Products-Provent-22-in-x-4-ft-Rafter-Vent-UPV22480/100561170 for 22x48" panels or https://www.homedepot.com/p/ADO-Pro...after-Vent-10-Per-Carton-UPV1448010/202541345 for 14x48" size panels.
> 
> Believe Lowes had one or both of these in their stores as well.


I used to buy those every time I went in there. They are great for alien/spaceship, factory and 3D themes. First heard about them from Deoblo on here many years ago.


----------



## Anneliese Michel

Bay Area Home Depot


----------



## Therewolf

Was just a home Depot in NW Indiana,. They finally have their full display up. Found one cool new item,. The "ground fogger". Has a built in chamber for ice. So fogger and chiller in one.

Home Accents Holiday 400-Watt Ground Fogger


Product Not Found


----------



## Nypdwife

tzgirls123 said:


> Well, Thanks to a gigantic iced coffee too late yesterday, and reading through all 500+ posts on this thread cuz I couldn't sleep...I now have $500 worth of stuff from Home Depot Headed my way
> Oh my goodness, that pirate ship got me, and the 2 interactive pirates and the stegosaurus!! They won't be used in my themes this year, but Dino and Pirate are huge scenes for me and I couldn't pass them up!! I hope I can find a place to store them until I do those themes again....But I have no buyers remorse!!


I didnt buy the pirate ship but I really liked it.....Just dont know where Id store it I LOVE the headless horseman too Dont know hat Id use to keep it from blowing over since it looks really top heavy but I loved it


----------



## Nypdwife

Verdeghast said:


> I was also curious what people fortunate enough to have obtained the headless horseman last year (I seem to remember him selling out early) think of the prop after a season of use?
> 
> I see he is back and this year no one is talking about him. Based on his size and features, he looks like a decent value even at the full price of $250. Thoughts?
> 
> Sadly, I moved 28 years ago to a rather isolated rural area and have never received one trick or treater at my door in the new house. Yet I continue to spend about $800 per year on Hallowe’en decorations, for my own amusement...
> 
> V.


I saw him at our home depot and I really liked him.. Not sure about spending the money as we have bought so many props Im running out of room but maybe if he went on sale 


-V- said:


> I just received the HD headless horseman--I wanted it last year but I missed out. I can't comment on how it is a year out, but a couple things to know if you get it. The box is huge (48 x 20x 24 in, looks bigger than that!) and it's quite heavy at 63 lbs. And unwieldy--there's no handholds cut out or anything. It's big enough that I used a small hand truck to move it about the house. And do check it for parts -- I was excited to put it together yesterday and sure enough, the AC adapter was missing. So, I didn't get very far and just packed it back up. I called the phone # on the instruction sheet, which turns out is for HD customer care and has nothing to do with the manufacturer or a secondary distributor. HD can't do anything except have you return it. So this morning I ordered another, and when it shows up I will inventory the box and then return one. It's a pain because it's so large and heavy. And the item itself seems pretty massive--just the rear legs are huge. The assembly seems fairly intuitive. But I'm from the era of OG Gemmy lifesizes where things just pop up with press of a button--so if something takes more than 3 minutes I'm annoyed.
> 
> The size of some of these items...awww man. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the selection of things we have available retail nowadays, and I love bigger props. However, storage is absurd. I really want the Pirate Ship this year, but the box is even bigger than the headless horseman and 30lbs heavier. HD should make the boxes really sturdy and then I can just use it as a bed lol. Or make the boxes weatherproof and I could stack them in a corner behind the garage--I'd seriously pay more for that. I'd guess that there'll be many pirate ships and headless horsemen thrown out/sold used/given away/yard-saled in the coming couple of years.
> 
> Btw if anyone is interested I got the LED canvas with the piano and the LED canvas with the headless horseman. Both really fun.


Im torn about buying the headless horseman and Id be freaked if it didnt have all the parts.....But Ill think about it some more LOL


----------



## Meadow

Nypdwife said:


> I didnt buy the pirate ship but I really liked it.....Just dont know where Id store it I LOVE the headless horseman too Dont know hat Id use to keep it from blowing over since it looks really top heavy but I loved it


Ain’t it the truth! I’m not quite ready to shift themes but I’m out of room. The headless horseman looked like he could be supported well with tent stakes and rebar if need. All hail the power of stakes and zip strips.


----------



## Nypdwife

debbiedowner67 said:


> I've stopped in at 3 in the past few days. One town which I go to about every 2 weeks had tons of stuff. I counted 7 pirate ships. I couldn't believe it. The store closest to me, they were also still setting up and I didn't see one pirate ship. I'm heading to another store this morning so hopefully they have everything set up. I can't wait to see everything.


They are all set up in Leesburg Va as of Sept 9th


----------



## Nypdwife

xredge said:


> Yeah, that is what I'm afraid of the looks are sort of questionable as it is. My first idea was to build up skeletons, figured thse were just easier and with time. Maybe one of the stores by work will have one out to check them out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Costco has the poseable skeletons and they have blue led eyes Good price $30 something


----------



## Whitewatervol

Nypdwife said:


> I didnt buy the pirate ship but I really liked it.....Just dont know where Id store it I LOVE the headless horseman too Dont know hat Id use to keep it from blowing over since it looks really top heavy but I loved it


None of our local HD stores in SC have any of the pirate items.


----------



## ChrisW

ghostbust99 said:


> Here’s all the Canadian exclusive animatronics:
> View attachment 719679
> 
> View attachment 719680
> 
> View attachment 719675
> 
> View attachment 719676
> 
> View attachment 719677
> 
> View attachment 719678
> 
> View attachment 719681
> 
> View attachment 719682
> 
> View attachment 719683
> 
> View attachment 719684


The Screaming Banshee (9th pic) is one of my favorite props. Great jerking, spastic action, and loud. It really startles people.


----------



## gcbike

Nypdwife said:


> I saw him at our home depot and I really liked him.. Not sure about spending the money as we have bought so many props Im running out of room but maybe if he went on sale
> 
> Im torn about buying the headless horseman and Id be freaked if it didnt have all the parts.....But Ill think about it some more LOL


I took mine back because of weak weld in the pumpkin arm it was flopping around ,and gave up on it.


----------



## Restless Acres

ChrisW said:


> The Screaming Banshee (9th pic) is one of my favorite props. Great jerking, spastic action, and loud. It really startles people.


Twitching Banshee, or should be. I muck up prop names more often than I get them right. Yes, awesome prop, one I use every year (until this year's toxic theme). Still might break her out as I am a little light on toxic props.


----------



## ZombieRaider

gcbike said:


> I took mine back because of weak weld in the pumpkin arm it was flopping around ,and gave up on it.


I bought a cheap welder at Harbor Freight this year and so far welded the wheel back on my mowing deck and welded a washer to a bolt for another project....The tail fell off my horseman so I'm going to weld that back on sometime....So far things are holding together, I don't know anything about welding but glad I got it so far....ZR


----------



## Matt12378

The pirate ship seems pretty cheaply made. 
I think 200 should of been the price.


----------



## Meadow

@Matt12378 I don’t think anyone would argue price points are higher than needed. I want the White wolfman, but since my Halloween budget is spoken for this year, he has to be an after holiday purchase.


----------



## Industen

Matt12378 said:


> The pirate ship seems pretty cheaply made.
> I think 200 should of been the price.


On the contrary, I think it is a very well built prop. It weighs like 80lb and assembly is really nice(latching system). If you use a 15% off coup you can snatch one around $280. I would have paid full price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Matt12378 said:


> The pirate ship seems pretty cheaply made.
> I think 200 should of been the price.





Industen said:


> On the contrary, I think it is a very well built prop. It weighs like 80lb and assembly is really nice(latching system). If you use a 15% off coup you can snatch one around $280. I would have paid full price.


I tapped on the ship when I was in the store and thought it seemed like a sturdy prop.

Don't forget a lot of Home Depot's larger prop items can be delivered for free to your home (or to a local store for pick up), especially early on when the season starts. I had the large horse delivered to my house a few years ago (9 ft Trex to the store) and am sure the price they charge is built in for shipping to the store or one's home (oversize and quite often over 40-50 lbs) so don't think the cost is out of line as a result.


----------



## ChrisW

Restless Acres said:


> Twitching Banshee, or should be. I muck up prop names more often than I get them right. Yes, awesome prop, one I use every year (until this year's toxic theme). Still might break her out as I am a little light on toxic props.


You're right - Twitching Banshee" - my bad.


----------



## Shockwave199

Restless Acres said:


> Twitching Banshee, or should be. I muck up prop names more often than I get them right. Yes, awesome prop, one I use every year (until this year's toxic theme). Still might break her out as I am a little light on toxic props.


There's two props I'm still sorry I passed up along the way, the twitching banshee which I knew right away was awesome, and eaten alive- the rat eating a torso, a spirit prop from around 5 years ago. 

As for toxic props, one I didn't pass on way back when is the toxic zombie. Awesome prop to this day.


----------



## Restless Acres

Shockwave199 said:


> There's two props I'm still sorry I passed up along the way, the twitching banshee which I knew right away was awesome, and eaten alive- the rat eating a torso, a spirit prop from around 5 years ago.
> 
> As for toxic props, one I didn't pass on way back when is the toxic zombie. Awesome prop to this day.


Know this an HD thread, but...One of the props I am putting out this year is Toxic Zombie! As I said, I am light on toxic props, so one of the things I will be doing is using Toxic Zombie in concert with two other barrel zombies, Moonshine Barrel Zombie (which is frickin awesome) and this other goy who's name I don't know, he is a slow riser, carries two knives. For the latter two I am gonna have them rise out of the Biohazard barrels from Lowe's.


----------



## Meadow

If you bought the pirate ship and don’t want to craft it, Grandin Road has the Sea Monster 50% off for 6 hours only!


----------



## Momof2!

Whitewatervol said:


> None of our local HD stores in SC have any of the pirate items.


I’m in S.C. and the all stores near me all have them. That’s odd.


----------



## MrMordrid

Meadow said:


> If you bought the pirate ship and don’t want to craft it, Grandin Road has the Sea Monster 50% off for 6 hours only!


My mistake i saw that i missed it. Why the hell would you run a 6hr sale on a Thursday during normal work hours?


----------



## Meadow

MrMordrid said:


> My mistake i saw that i missed it. Why the hell would you run a 6hr sale on a Thursday during normal work hours?


I’m so sorry! I tried but I’m with you unless you got the email hard to know. It’s possible it will happen again. When I saw the sea monster all I could think was omg HD board.. go go go!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The GR sea monster is currently marked 20% down (from 179.00, 159.00) to 127.20 during their current 20% off sale. Right now you can use their Free shipping code (since the 20% wasn't a code), SEPTSHIP19, and save on the bottom line. Not sure what the 50% off flash sale was based off of and assuming shipping had to be paid on that, so the bottom price right now of 127.20 might be close to that flash sale price in the end. Someone posted a photo of their HD pirate ship with the GR sea monster and the OT mermaid skeleton on the sea monster product page and it all looked great.









Yard Sea Monster | Grandin Road


Release the kraken. From the murky depths of the flower bed or beneath the maple tree, position what you can see of our Yard Sea Monster to delight your trick-or-treaters and party guests, his giant, slinking arm sculpted with detailed suckers. This beast is crafted in three pieces...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Restless Acres

Grandin Road periodically does that with certain products. They are so overpriced to begin with on that site. Sometimes even more than 50% on stuff that doesn't sell well.


----------



## Matt12378

I wonder when stuff will start going 25 percent off? Should be in a couple weeks I think.


----------



## gcbike

Got Jack Skellington yesterday,plastic scraping when jaw moves,torso fitting on leg pole not assembled right had to remove a screw for it to work.Out of all of his phrases only one has to do with halloween.


----------



## gcbike

and Pennywise with a permanent balloon


----------



## Nypdwife

Restless Acres said:


> Grandin Road periodically does that with certain products. They are so overpriced to begin with on that site. Sometimes even more than 50% on stuff that doesn't sell well.


We have alot of props and I honestly didnt see anything really interesting in Grandin Road this year except the dragon which is too expensive.. Im hoping for a Home Depot sale on the headless horseman


----------



## HalloweenHarbinger

It looks like Home Depot is running a promotion on some items. 



Product Not Found










Home Accents Holiday 6 ft. Fire and Ice Witches with Cauldron Airblown Projection Inflatable-224250 - The Home Depot


Easily add a spooky touch to your Halloween décor with this 6 ft. Inflatable Fire and Ice 3 Witches with Cauldron (GGR) Projection Airblown Scene. Each scene self-inflates for a quick and easy setup. All stakes and tethers are included for added security. Pefect for a spooky yard display to...



www.homedepot.com












Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering Jack O Man 5124610 - The Home Depot


Enliven your Halloween display with this 7 ft. Jack O Man. This easy-to-assemble animated figure features five spooky phrases and is sure to surprise your guests or trick-or-treaters. Its glowing head



www.homedepot.com












Home Accents Holiday 9 in. H Zombie Trio Fog Machine Accessory 5123084 - The Home Depot


Designed to fit most standard 400W fog machines, this 8.7 in. H Zombie Trio Fog Machine Accessory hooks up to your fog machine in seconds. The three blow-molded zombie heads shoot fog out of each of their



www.homedepot.com






Product Not Found










Home Accents Holiday 72 in. Animated Standing Knight 9330-72657 - The Home Depot


This skeleton knight is ready to settle some old scores, and right in time for your Halloween guests. As if risen from the crypts of medieval times, this spooky figurine is dressed in knight attire with



www.homedepot.com






Product Not Found










Home Accents Holiday Flickering Light Lantern (Set of 4)-TYY338-1626 - The Home Depot


Enjoy the old world charm and ambiance in your dwelling by choosing this Home Accents Holiday Flickering Light Lantern. Offers durable.



www.homedepot.com












84 in. Hayride Hellion 5124617 - The Home Depot


A classic Halloween decoration, this 84 in. Hayride Hellion features a light up head and pivoting body. Each figure is easy to assemble and is a perfect greeter for your haunted house. The lightweight



www.homedepot.com






Product Not Found


----------



## Meadow

@HalloweenHarbinger it’s like a list of things they must have determined they priced too high! Still think they missed the boat (maybe it’s parked at Spirits wharf!) by not doing bundles. The wizard, knight and dragons would be a great haunter starter kit. ? ?


----------



## gcbike

That's all the stuff that has not been selling well.I have been watching the store numbers to see what is selling good


----------



## hjg0989

HalloweenHarbinger said:


> It looks like Home Depot is running a promotion on some items.


.

If you try to order one of the flash masks it adds it to your cart but it doesn't say which mask. Plus I was just at Home Depot and have been there too many times since they put their Halloween stuff on sale and I have never seen the masks. Has anyone else?


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> That's all the stuff that has not been selling well.I have been watching the store numbers to see what is selling good


Care to tell us what looks good? I’m curious what has been a win for HD.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Meadow said:


> Care to tell us what looks good? I’m curious what has been a win for HD.


That's a good question. I don't think there was a must-have prop from HD this year. The pirate ship is great but price, storage and theme are obstacles as many here have pointed out. I think the animated ships wheel will probably be the first thing to sell out this year. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Screaming Demons said:


> That's a good question. I don't think there was a must-have prop from HD this year. The pirate ship is great but price, storage and theme are obstacles as many here have pointed out. I think the animated ships wheel will probably be the first thing to sell out this year. Good bang for the buck.


I think the spyglass/barrel pirates are my favorite this year....I bought 3 sets....I was reworking one this evening to hold a lantern....Removed the spyglass from 2 of them....Now one is holding the spyglass, one is holding a lantern and one is holding a pistol....I want to make a pirates cove...For one scene I want to take 2 sitting barrel pirates and have them playing cards....I want to use 1 barrel as a table to hold the cards and a lantern and I need to find some cheap plastic gold coins to add to the pile....Probably build 2 quick plywood boxes for "chairs" and throw some jute netting on them for the 2 sitting pirates to sit on so I can use 1 of the barrels for the card playing table....The other barrel will also have a lantern sitting on it in another scene ( I really love that look LOL)....That scene will have the pistol pirate pointing the pistol at a "Zombie Bait" spirit prop from a few years ago....Basically a tied up guy hanging upside down yelling help...The remaining barrel pirate will be sitting on the barrel like it's suppose to and might remove the bottle and have him playing an old organ....I also have the captain pirate I want to use as the greeter "welcome to pirates cove" and the ship pirate will probably be the first thing you see....Forgot to mention the cove is going to be a 10 X 20 harbor freight carport with black plastic and camo netting......ZR


----------



## Meadow

@ZombieRaider love your pirate cove idea and with 3 sets you are on your way!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Meadow said:


> @ZombieRaider love your pirate cove idea and with 3 sets you are on your way!


I'd like to get another set or 2 when sales hit but not holding my breath for back ups or other themes and you can never have too many barrels (or lanterns) when doing pirates....
Speaking of lanterns, I would like to say I'm really disappointed with HD's lanterns this year because they have an electrocution flicker pattern with white light instead of the yellow fire flicker.....That makes no sense to me and makes it a useless prop....Big Lot's has the exact same lantern but theirs has the right - yellow fire flicker effect....I bought up all the remaining lanterns from 2 BL stores - 8 of them for the pirates cove, once I realized I could wire them direct to stay on all the time and still have the flicker effect, until the battery dies that is.....ZR


----------



## RCIAG

hjg0989 said:


> .
> 
> If you try to order one of the flash masks it adds it to your cart but it doesn't say which mask. Plus I was just at Home Depot and have been there too many times since they put their Halloween stuff on sale and I have never seen the masks. Has anyone else?


Yes, & they're pretty cool. Walmart has a few, so does Target. I bought a pumpkin one at Walmart.


----------



## hjg0989

I must not be looking hard enough, I've been to all of those stores many times in the last few weeks. Maybe I've been bypassing the costumes in search of decorations...


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

I have to say, just a little disappointed in what our own Home Depot has out for this years Halloween.
The only good thing that I have to say about Home Depots stuff, is that they have the Cheapest Skeletons out there.
Yes......they might not be the Best quality..BUT.....does it really matter when they are stuffed into a Coffin or they are 20 or 30 feet away, from the little Haunters destructive little hands?
Each to their own, but......when did Dinosaurs and everything that goes with them, ever become a part of Halloween???
I just don't get that, at all.
I get the Pirate theme ( Kind of? )....but to me.....Halloween is all about Ghouls and Ghosts and Witches and Grave Yards and Spooks and Haunted Houses etc.
Dinosaurs have No Place in that mix.
Yes....its Great that some "Marketing Genius" came up with an idea, as to how to increase their sales, BUT......"Really"......Dinosaurs?
Geez......do they have Christmas Dinosaurs as well?
Ya.....Nothing says Christmas more to me, than seeing a Dinosaur in the Manger, alongside the 3 wise men.
The World that we once all knew, has gone completely Nuts!


----------



## lsugrad08

Matt12378 said:


> 30 days from purchase. If it’s online it’s a lot easier.


I was looking into this...on HD's Guaranteed Low Price page there is a list of 'What's Not Included' and the first thing on the list is seasonal. I'm wondering if this is new and maybe they won't do it anymore? Or maybe it's always been there....





__





The Home Depot Guaranteed Low Price


The Home Depot guaranteed low price and price match ensures you save money on great appliances, power tools, décor items, patio sets and more



www.homedepot.com





Was looking to pull the trigger on the ship and hoping to get it half off at the end of the month with this method lol


----------



## Forhekset

lsugrad08 said:


> I was looking into this...on HD's Guaranteed Low Price page there is a list of 'What's Not Included' and the first thing on the list is seasonal. I'm wondering if this is new and maybe they won't do it anymore? Or maybe it's always been there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Home Depot Guaranteed Low Price
> 
> 
> The Home Depot guaranteed low price and price match ensures you save money on great appliances, power tools, décor items, patio sets and more
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking to pull the trigger on the ship and hoping to get it half off at the end of the month with this method lol


You can always buy it and then if you find one on sale at the end of the month, buy it again and then return it using your old receipt. We did that last year with the big lunging witch.


----------



## gcbike

HD I went to yesterday had Christmas and Halloween along an entire wall.I saw nothing new except a extra large furry airblown reindeer


----------



## gcbike

Meadow said:


> Care to tell us what looks good? I’m curious what has been a win for HD.


selling good -pirate ship,pirate skeletons,rocking witch,werewolf(at some stores)headless horseman.But it may still be early for some shoppers


----------



## Meadow

gcbike said:


> selling good -pirate ship,pirate skeletons,rocking witch,werewolf(at some stores)headless horseman.But it may still be early for some shoppers


Good to know! Jury is still out on the white wolf man. Just totally undecided. Glad to hear he is selling though! Can’t be sad to know there’s more wolves prowling around on Halloween thanks to HD.


----------



## screamqueen2012

wow, hd is packed with xmas out already, packed.....bought the tall witch with raven, for my gurl collection, im so happy shes on my front porch right now...got a ton of lighted pumpkins....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had to run into my local store to pick up some things today and stopped by the halloween section. The ship that was in the store was sold apparently since it was gone from the display and no boxes on the shelf for it. I could tell some of their stuff was limited from my last trip in. Wonder if they will get restock.

Xmas has been out for a while in my store and same with Lowes when I was in last week.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Yikes. Hd has two inch thick foam board. Being in nc never seen it.


----------



## Restless Acres

Please, please post as soon as HD starts dropping prices, or has a one day sale, especially on glow in the dark skellies. I have six or 7 but I need a bunch more. Thx, Mike


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up a few supplies at HD this morning and looking more bare every day. Heard a mother and daughter talking as they walked by the halloween section and the mother was saying how much was already gone. I'm pretty sure halloween at this location was downsized in product this year compared to the past few years. Then again I remember not that many years ago when they hardly had anything. Wonder if they are going back to that or this year is just a nervous time for stores due to the economy and politics so were keeping things scaled back a bit. I know even my Target (which did just remodel to stay relevant I guess) definitely has less halloween out this year. Hard to also say if stores aren't pushing for holiday shopping to be done online so they don't have as much left over stock.


----------



## Matt12378

lsugrad08 said:


> I was looking into this...on HD's Guaranteed Low Price page there is a list of 'What's Not Included' and the first thing on the list is seasonal. I'm wondering if this is new and maybe they won't do it anymore? Or maybe it's always been there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Home Depot Guaranteed Low Price
> 
> 
> The Home Depot guaranteed low price and price match ensures you save money on great appliances, power tools, décor items, patio sets and more
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking to pull the trigger on the ship and hoping to get it half off at the end of the month with this method lol


It’s always worked for me for Halloween not x Mas btw


----------



## gcbike

Matt12378 said:


> It’s always worked for me for Halloween not x Mas btw


I know it's taboo but, HD has a Gemmy animated retriever for christmas at $149,walmart has the same thing for $89.They are currently denying they are the same because walmart box has Holiday time on it.I have even provided proof straight from Gemmy they are indeed the same and only sold at these two retailers.So mine is due in today and guess where it will be going straight to.


----------



## gcbike

lsugrad08 said:


> I was looking into this...on HD's Guaranteed Low Price page there is a list of 'What's Not Included' and the first thing on the list is seasonal. I'm wondering if this is new and maybe they won't do it anymore? Or maybe it's always been there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Home Depot Guaranteed Low Price
> 
> 
> The Home Depot guaranteed low price and price match ensures you save money on great appliances, power tools, décor items, patio sets and more
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking to pull the trigger on the ship and hoping to get it half off at the end of the month with this method lol


Only works if another retailer sells it or they reduce the price the day after you bought it.


----------



## gcbike

werewolf reduced https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...nic-Werewolf-Halloween-Prop-5124612/308486453


----------



## debbiedowner67

They have marked down a bunch of Haunted Hill Farm static or animatronic items if anyone is interested. 






__





Special Values - Holiday Decorations - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Special Values products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Meadow

debbiedowner67 said:


> They have marked down a bunch of Haunted Hill Farm static or animatronic items if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Values - Holiday Decorations - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on qualified Special Values products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


I will say if you need a filler prop $39 for the Haunted hill reaper is not bad. It is what it is, but not bad.


----------



## Industen




----------



## Whitewatervol

debbiedowner67 said:


> They have marked down a bunch of Haunted Hill Farm static or animatronic items if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Values - Holiday Decorations - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on qualified Special Values products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Holiday Decorations Department.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


Has anyone purchased anything from this brand? Looks kinda cheaply made but might be worth the discounted price.

Any idea if they have "try me" buttons? I'm assuming they trigger off the crummy piezo style triggers that don't work very well.


----------



## Yodlei

Home Depot is showing a few things on sale. Still not stuff I am waiting for though.


----------



## debbiedowner67

I looked at when I bought the first clearance last year and it was on October 26th. I look everyday and if its 50% off I do the online pickup order. I seen some things were 30% off but not many.


----------



## gcbike

Since HD won't just let me have the extra credit off on the white werewolf I just took it back,so when the price gets better I might get another.And nobody around me is buying them at $169.I grabbed one of these not on sale,it has a weighted bottom and eyes light up.


----------



## gcbike

I see the knight was a big flop,there are 49 left in my area


----------



## Restless Acres

It's a crappy skeleton in a decent costume. Has its uses, but not a must have.


----------



## ZombieRaider

gcbike said:


> I see the knight was a big flop,there are 49 left in my area


I didn't like the looks of it at all...It's so bad I'd have to take a second look at it if it went to 75% off or greater to decide If I could take it apart and use pieces of it in another prop....Yep....It was that bad IMHO....ZR


----------



## bobby2003

gcbike said:


> I see the knight was a big flop,there are 49 left in my area


As I think I said before. They should have had the Knight last year with all that dragon stuff. Kind of pointless this year.


----------



## gcbike

Dressed like a crusades knight "they didn't choose wisely"


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

I bought the knight after the price dropped to $80. My DH loves Templar knights so it was a must have for him. I'm not a huge fan of it but he indulges me so if he wanted one prop who was I to deny him. I was trying to get him to wait until Nov 1st and buy it on sale but he wanted to display it this year. So he's going out in the yard as-is this year as I don't have the time to strip him down and redo him.


----------



## Matt12378

Can’t wait for 90 percent off!


----------



## MrMordrid

I want it. I figure i can bulk him with plastic bags and put some real clothes on him. My lunging werewolf doesn't lunge and i don't have time to screw with it. Im just waiting for the white werewolf to go cheaper.


----------



## Nilbog

I can't believe the stores don't have the pirate ship discounted yet. We went to ask about the displays to see what those could be discounted at and they said 10% might as well buy it at regular price and boxed.


----------



## bobby2003

Nilbog said:


> I can't believe the stores don't have the pirate ship discounted yet. We went to ask about the displays to see what those could be discounted at and they said 10% might as well buy it at regular price and boxed.


I doubt that will be discounted until Nov 1st, by which time there will probably be none left in stock.


----------



## MrMordrid

Will Lowes starts their 50% off on Thursday the 24th. So im i would assume HD will be starting their 50% off around that time.


----------



## zooter

Does anyone knows when it starts. I accidently stumbled into it last year and cleaned up on skeletons.


----------



## Engineerchic

I was there on 11/1 and got some good deals. I think thats when the steepest markdowns happen.


----------



## gondivin

Would expect 11/1!


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

Believe it’s the 1st. Rite Aid’s stuff is all 50% off right now. Picked up a few skeletons there...


----------



## debbiedowner67

I live near Dallas and a HD got hit by the tornado 2 nights ago. No one was hurt thank goodness. But imagine all the decor just flying thru the air. I wish it had landed in my yard lol


----------



## zooter

Engineerchic said:


> I was there on 11/1 and got some good deals. I think thats when the steepest markdowns happen.


thanks


----------



## zooter

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Believe it’s the 1st. Rite Aid’s stuff is all 50% off right now. Picked up a few skeletons there...


thanks


----------



## zooter

I'll check them out, thanks


ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Believe it’s the 1st. Rite Aid’s stuff is all 50% off right now. Picked up a few skeletons there...


----------



## Skeletor

Racked up at Walgreens. Each skeleton was 17.49!


----------



## Siph0n

Skeletor said:


> Racked up at Walgreens. Each skeleton was 17.49!
> View attachment 724418


What size are those skeletons ? 5 ft or 3 ft ?


----------



## titleist1

Skeletor said:


> Racked up at Walgreens. Each skeleton was 17.49!
> View attachment 724418


Dang,...stopped at our walgreens this morning and they had a buy one get one free, but the price for the one was $49.99...maybe ours will drop in price soon.


----------



## Engineerchic

8 new skeletons, wow! I mean, it's super cool but at this stage in the game I'm thinking "more work to position and fasten them in compelling vignettes ... " I was relieved that the Lowes I hit had what my neighbor wanted but nothing I wanted


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MrMordrid said:


> Will Lowes starts their 50% off on Thursday the 24th. So im i would assume HD will be starting their 50% off around that time.


Lowes is 50% now. A number of us have posted in the Lowes thread that our purchases rang up 50% at the register inspite of some stores still having signs posted saying 30% thru 10/23.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

debbiedowner67 said:


> I live near Dallas and a HD got hit by the tornado 2 nights ago. No one was hurt thank goodness. But imagine all the decor just flying thru the air. I wish it had landed in my yard lol


I saw some video footage of what they said was the HD there. Honestly from what I saw couldn't see anything that resembled HD. Sad for all those employees that will be out of a job now and going into the holidays too. Glad to hear no workers were injured. And big loss for the area who now will need to buy a lot of the lumber and supplies that they had in the store.

Loved the wish for a happy landing of halloween in your yard though!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was wondering if the stand alone pirate wheel would go on sale online but still at full price. Doesn't seem to ever have been shipped to any stores near me and none are showing any stock. The pirate ship and it's display model have been gone from my local store for weeks now as well as the pirate skeletons. Wonder if any one in my neighborhood bought one. Would love to see it set up in someone's yard.


----------



## MasqAddikt

bobby2003 said:


> As I think I said before. They should have had the Knight last year with all that dragon stuff. Kind of pointless this year.


People who bought the dragons from Home Depot last year intended to reuse them, I'm sure, and may be glad to see a companion piece. There are multiple dragon props around, plus At Home decided to go with a medieval theme to a good amount of the merchandise this year. The knight prop may not make sense to some, not being their style, but there are surely customers in the market for such an item. Reading through more recent portions of this thread, I have noticed a lot of hate for it, which I really do not get.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Went to Home Depot today and things are really cleared out compared to last time I went....All pirate ships and barrel/spyglass pirates are gone....Display demo pirates is gone....There's only a few lights left I was hoping to get on sale...Looks like there won't be much left to get when the sale finally hits....Glad I got everything I wanted early!....ZR


----------



## Ditsterz

I just bought a bulb from HD that suppose to look like fire. The color is too light yellow and the movement isn't that good. My neighbor has a different brand and his looks way better. Not happy with feit electric.


----------



## kakugori

I am a real big fan of these fog machine hoses:









Home Accents Holiday 6 ft. Fog Machine Hose 5127234 - The Home Depot


The 6 ft. L fog hose is designed to fit most standard 400-Watt and 100-Watt fog machines. This Fog Machine Hose allows you to direct the fog wherever you want. You can just hook it up to your fog machine



www.homedepot.com





They make my life simpler. I hated those metal pronged things with the screws that used to be the standard fog machine hose attachment (like what comes with this). The new style just sticks right onto the nozzle, no adjusting, no air gap, no messing with finding parts that will work.


----------



## Skeletor

5 foot skeleton. Our Walgreen was bogo free but was also on sale for 34.99 per skelly. So basically 34.99 for 2.


----------



## gcbike

MasqAddikt said:


> People who bought the dragons from Home Depot last year intended to reuse them, I'm sure, and may be glad to see a companion piece. There are multiple dragon props around, plus At Home decided to go with a medieval theme to a good amount of the merchandise this year. The knight prop may not make sense to some, not being their style, but there are surely customers in the market for such an item. Reading through more recent portions of this thread, I have noticed a lot of hate for it, which I really do not get.


I should have at least moved it's head or arm


----------



## Tuna2121

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah last year the head power adapter was broken in mine I got a new head however and it works great. I had mine standing on its own and it was fine I think honestly everyone has one problem or another but just as a static prop it’s pretty good.


Hey. How did you get a new head my werewolf head stopping working after one year??


----------



## mrincredibletou

Ditsterz said:


> I just bought a bulb from HD that suppose to look like fire. The color is too light yellow and the movement isn't that good. My neighbor has a different brand and his looks way better. Not happy with feit electric.


I hear you, I have tried HomeDepot LED bulbs before and they are just not the right color, too light. Walmart is the worst. I stick with Lowes for now when they have them in stock.


----------



## gcbike

Tuna2121 said:


> Hey. How did you get a new head my werewolf head stopping working after one year??


Pan Asian phone number is in the assembly sheet.they make the large plastic dragons too.I contacted them about a broken tail flange and they sent the whole tail piece.


----------



## robin19871

Home Depots current 30% off runs through tomorrow.. I would be willing to bet that the 50% off sale starts on Friday morning. Looking online to see what is currently available at our local store..


----------



## 66539

Nilbog said:


> I can't believe the stores don't have the pirate ship discounted yet. We went to ask about the displays to see what those could be discounted at and they said 10% might as well buy it at regular price and boxed.


Our local Home Depot sold out of the pirate ships. My guess is corporate knows they have a good thing and will wait for people to decide it's worth it at the price point they hope for rather than discounting it early to get rid of it before Christmas.


----------



## kuroneko

Ditsterz said:


> I just bought a bulb from HD that suppose to look like fire. The color is too light yellow and the movement isn't that good. My neighbor has a different brand and his looks way better. Not happy with feit electric.


I just picked two up as well and I'm not thrilled with them. However everyone else seems to like them so I'll be hanging onto them until I find something better. Any idea where your neighbor got his?


----------



## oswin556

Last year my Home Depot made everything 50% of about a week before Halloween and I snagged a couple of skeletons. Last week they advertised selected items at 30% off but anything I'm interested is gone,


----------



## Hartiverse

I picked up the floor model of Home Depot's Home Accents 7' Towering Werewolf at a steep discount.


----------



## Engineerchic

Hartiverse said:


> I picked up the floor model of Home Depot's Home Accents 7' Towering Werewolf at a steep discount.


I got last year's version on 11/1 because it was too cheap to pass up (tagged as $49.97 then half off again). It is a great prop! Better than I expected, to be honest.


----------



## Djinn

Don't try to go to Lowe's. I stored in there Sunday to puck up some stuff. They have a Halloween ripen down already and Christmas up. Ugh


----------



## ZombieRaider

chubstuff said:


> Our local Home Depot sold out of the pirate ships. My guess is corporate knows they have a good thing and will wait for people to decide it's worth it at the price point they hope for rather than discounting it early to get rid of it before Christmas.


I'm guessing corporate changed their strategy from last year when they saw the numbers for returns and buying the item again for a cheaper price ...Waiting until the last minute would minimize that restocking nightmare...Holding out definitely worked in their favor this year....My store is picked over pretty good...Last year I got 11 ghost lights....This year they only have 5 left and they aren't even discounted yet....ZR


----------



## Edmund K

I picked up the floor model of the pirate ship, as all of the boxed up ones had been sold in our entire area. The mgr. was extremely careful taking it apart, and gave me a discount as well. I added some netting, and gave the captain a wig and a better hat, but otherwise left it as is. I'm extremely happy with the purchase.


----------



## heresjohnny

Stopped by Home Depot this morning and they were advertising 30% off, but the skeletons were actually 50% off.


----------



## Edmund K

chubstuff said:


> Our local Home Depot sold out of the pirate ships. My guess is corporate knows they have a good thing and will wait for people to decide it's worth it at the price point they hope for rather than discounting it early to get rid of it before Christmas.


I went get one on Oct 11th, and actually got to buy the floor model they had, as there were none in stock for a 100 mile radius in the Dayton OH region. The manager gave me a discount, and I think that's going to be the only way they'll be purchased at less than retail price. I was glad to see that they had some pirate decor, as well as the knight; he looked spooky instead of "cute"


----------



## Nilbog

heresjohnny said:


> Stopped by Home Depot this morning and they were advertising 30% off, but the skeletons were actually 50% off.


 What about the pirate ship???


----------



## gcbike

Why did I go to home depot again?In store everything is half off except airblowns.So now I have the knight guess at 39.98 I can live with it.they had a lot of the hanging props,ghost girl, reaper for 12.98 ,5 ft skeletons ,the three pirate skeletons,the horseman was 124


----------



## gcbike

pirate ship sold out even the display


----------



## KDO

Just got 5' Skeletons and Headless Horseman 50% Off in store.


----------



## Edmund K

Just ran up to my local HD, and they were getting cleaned out! The floor model of the headless horseman was being carted away, and just the inflatables were left. Whew! I just saved a bunch of money by finding an empty Halloween aisle!


----------



## debbiedowner67

I got lucky and they had the wrong price on this guy. The display was marked for $49 but the box was marked for $69. So I asked and they gave it to me for $49









Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering Jack O Man 5124610 - The Home Depot


Enliven your Halloween display with this 7 ft. Jack O Man. This easy-to-assemble animated figure features five spooky phrases and is sure to surprise your guests or trick-or-treaters. Its glowing head



www.homedepot.com





I also bought 2 glow in the dark skellies at 50% off. 

Everything was 50% off but they didn't have a lot.


----------



## heresjohnny

Nilbog said:


> What about the pirate ship???


Don’t know


----------



## robin19871

I also went to Home Depot. I scored big time on the Pirate Ship because it was the display model.. I always ask if they will take more off for the display items and he took an extra $50.00 off of the 1/2 price of $165.00.. With a 10% Military discount on top of that, it was $105.00...I bought 2 extra ground foggers, the Knight,1 skeleton, the 2 pirate skeletons and a few more things for under $250.00.. Yay...


----------



## jjossey0015

Stopped by earlier and they were all gone. Bummer.


----------



## robin19871

Everything was 50% off at our local store.. I was able to get the Pirate Ship that was displayed for $105.00.. (They took an extra $50.00 off plus I get a 10% discount.)


----------



## Nilbog

Everything at home depot is 50% right now just scored the pirate ship for $164


----------



## HauntedWyo

Thanks for this post. I stopped in Home Depot early this morning to see if they had started putting everything on clearance. I must have gotten there before they did the price changes as everything except for a few things, which were marked down 30%, were still showing original price. I left without anything and thought I would stop in again tomorrow and see if they had discounted stuff. Had I not seen this post I would have been too late to grab anything if I waited until tomorrow.

I scored 2 60" skellies, one skelly bulldog, one skelly cat, 2 ghost lights and 1 cat eyes light. I was nice and left some stuff for other people. I could have bought more 60" skellies, as there were still 5-6 left when I checked out, but I didn't want to be greedy, plus I already broke the bank buying what I did. There were still about 5-6 glow in the dark skellies and a few of the 36" skellies as well.


----------



## shootmenow

My Home Depot really needs to get with the program. Just went there and all of their Halloween is still full price. They still had a Pirate Ship, 2 Headless Horsemen, 4 of the Skeleton Pirate Duos, and at least 1 of every single large prop they offered this year. Looked at me like I was making it up when I said other stores had most items 50% off.


----------



## Nilbog

shootmenow said:


> My Home Depot really needs to get with the program. Just went there and all of their Halloween is still full price. They still had a Pirate Ship, 2 Headless Horsemen, 4 of the Skeleton Pirate Duos, and at least 1 of every single large prop they offered this year. Looked at me like I was making it up when I said other stores had most items 50% off.


Wow sorry to hear and they sound like they have a ton left in stock you'd think they'd want to get rid of it already.


----------



## shootmenow

Nilbog said:


> Wow sorry to hear and they sound like they have a ton left in stock you'd think they's want to get rid of it already.


Exactly, you would think a store with so much remaining Halloween would be the FIRST to start marking it down.


----------



## Industen

Edmund K said:


> I picked up the floor model of the pirate ship, as all of the boxed up ones had been sold in our entire area. The mgr. was extremely careful taking it apart, and gave me a discount as well. I added some netting, and gave the captain a wig and a better hat, but otherwise left it as is. I'm extremely happy with the purchase.
> View attachment 724593


Probably easier to transport in pieces. That box barely fit in my SUV and weighs 30lb itself.


----------



## Wickedwench

wow every single store in a 100 miles from me is sold out of the big props


----------



## heresjohnny

HauntedWyo said:


> Thanks for this post. I stopped in Home Depot early this morning to see if they had started putting everything on clearance. I must have gotten there before they did the price changes as everything except for a few things, which were marked down 30%, were still showing original price. I left without anything and thought I would stop in again tomorrow and see if they had discounted stuff. Had I not seen this post I would have been too late to grab anything if I waited until tomorrow.
> 
> I scored 2 60" skellies, one skelly bulldog, one skelly cat, 2 ghost lights and 1 cat eyes light. I was nice and left some stuff for other people. I could have bought more 60" skellies, as there were still 5-6 left when I checked out, but I didn't want to be greedy, plus I already broke the bank buying what I did. There were still about 5-6 glow in the dark skellies and a few of the 36" skellies as well.


Your welcome!


----------



## Hartiverse

Engineerchic said:


> I got last year's version on 11/1 because it was too cheap to pass up (tagged as $49.97 then half off again). It is a great prop! Better than I expected, to be honest.


I didn't get quite that much discount, but I love my big guy. He's awesome!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Saw this post and ran to HD to get a skelly and maybe a GID one....well not only was nothing 50% off , nothing was on sale period, not even 30%. Every single item left was still regular price. WTH


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ditsterz said:


> I just bought a bulb from HD that suppose to look like fire. The color is too light yellow and the movement isn't that good. My neighbor has a different brand and his looks way better. Not happy with feit electric.


Which flame bulbs are they ? the oblong ones that move like a flame inside, you can't really see through them ? I don't know how to describe them. If it is the ones I'm thinking of Walmart has some in 3 different shapes for 3 bucks and some change. I can't remember the exact price but they are less than 4 dollars each. They have the oblong ones, some that are more rounded like regular bulbs and then some that are shaped like a flame. I like the flame shape ones the best, they look the best in a sconce or something that is more visable. I bought the last 5 of those my store had. they had tons of the other 2 shapes.
They are in the Christmas light section


----------



## disembodiedvoice

shootmenow said:


> My Home Depot really needs to get with the program. Just went there and all of their Halloween is still full price. They still had a Pirate Ship, 2 Headless Horsemen, 4 of the Skeleton Pirate Duos, and at least 1 of every single large prop they offered this year. Looked at me like I was making it up when I said other stores had most items 50% off.


yep, mine too. ran there hoping to get a skelly and GID one but nope , not one item was on sale at all. Everything still full price.


----------



## HauntedWyo

disembodiedvoice said:


> Saw this post and ran to HD to get a skelly and maybe a GID one....well not only was nothing 50% off , nothing was on sale period, not even 30%. Every single item left was still regular price. WTH


Did you have one of the clerks scan an item to see if the sales are in the system but they just haven't changed the price tags?


----------



## gondivin

I picked up the howling dog skeleton for $19.99. My usual store & several others no longer had the regular 5' white skeleton w/ red eyes and online, it doesn't give the discount, and additional they apparently won't allow pick up at the store and express shipping is about $10 per skeleton. So I'll wait until any deals after Halloween or next year.


----------



## Hartiverse

This seems to be a weird year for Halloween merch. It started early in June, and in my area, it's just about done, except for maybe a few items remaining, at prices that don't make sense for clearance. That's why I picked up the big guy--he was the only one left--and I'm still thinking about Abandoned Annie. I might still get her, but it sure would be nice to see a discount on her first.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-holiday-twisting-banshee/1001303730



Went to HD to see this item 25% off, making it $148. Huge signs advertising All Halloween decor 50% off, and everything else marked as 50% off. Went to the register and there was a manager right there who insisted that I take it for $74! (60% off).

Perfect condition, still in a sealed box, more than a week from Halloween!


----------



## Matt12378

I was able to get another full size skeleton they had a lot of them probably going to be left after Halloween


----------



## Restless Acres

HauntedWyo said:


> Did you have one of the clerks scan an item to see if the sales are in the system but they just haven't changed the price tags?


Yes, always try that.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Most of the site is now 50% off my wallet is crying..


----------



## Meadow

Looks like the 50% off hit. Bought the white wolf man. Happy Shopping!


----------



## lbc

For anyone who is wondering, yes, you can fit the 2 pack pirate skeletons and the pirate ship in a 4 door Civic, you just have to leave behind the pirate ship box


----------



## gcbike

Since the knights two hands/arms cannot be posed I took it back and got the sorcerer which has a moving head and mouth and bendable arms.Still goes with the two dragons I have.


----------



## Restless Acres

I could have sworn Home Depot (could it have been Lowe's?) had a 16' inflatable Pumpkin Reaper, but i cannot find it on their website. Anyone able to help?
Thx,
Mike


----------



## bobby2003

Restless Acres said:


> I could have sworn Home Depot (could it have been Lowe's?) had a 16' inflatable Pumpkin Reaper, but i cannot find it on their website. Anyone able to help?
> Thx,
> Mike


Looks like they each had two at varying heights. None of them 16' though.

Lowes:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Airblown-Pumpkin-Reaper-6-foot-Halloween-Inflatable/1001025410





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Projection-Airblown-Phantasm-Pumpkin-Reaper-12-foot-Halloween-Inflatable/1001025474



Home Depot









Home Accents Holiday 5 ft. Inflatable Pumpkin Reaper 70384 - The Home Depot


Bring your outdoor holiday decor to life with eye-catching airblown inflatables. Setting up this Inflatable Airblown Pumpkin Reaper is a breeze. It self-inflates and lights up in seconds, giving you a



www.homedepot.com













Home Accents Holiday 12 ft. Kaleidoscope Inflatable Pumpkin Reaper with Top Hat (RRPM) Projection Airblown 222913 - The Home Depot


Easily add a spooky touch to your Halloween decor, this 12 ft. Kaleidoscope Inflatable Pumpkin Reaper with Top Hat (RRPM) Projection Airblown. Each scene self-inflates for a quick and easy setup. The Pumpkin Reaper features swirling, colorful lights. All stakes and tethers are included for added...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## shootmenow

Was able to go back in early this morning and snag the Pirate Ship display model. Love this thing, but I read in some of the reviews and could tell when I took it apart that the mast definitely has a weak spot and can see it easily snapping under windy conditions. Has anybody who has had this up for a while noticed this as well and/or had any ideas on how to reinforce the weak spot(s)?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The only thing I was interested in possibly picking up was the pirate steering wheel. Yesterday it was listed at full retail when I checked and this morning it was 50%. Said I could have it shipped to my local store for pickup however, when I went to my cart it kept coming up "Sorry, there's a problem with your cart". And the item is now showing No longer available. Disappointed but not the end of the world.

Looks like we are facing another round of power shutoffs starting Saturday night with high red flag dangere winds lasting thru Monday and who knows when power will actually be turned on after that. Halloween and things in general not going too good right now and not exactly in the best mood.  Off for some coffee. Guess maybe I should have gotten up earlier for the HD item considering I'm west coast. Oh well. Looks like I'll be setting up my haunted dino park next year instead of this year so don't really need the pirate theme item at this point.


----------



## 01GTB

lbc said:


> For anyone who is wondering, yes, you can fit the 2 pack pirate skeletons and the pirate ship in a 4 door Civic, you just have to leave behind the pirate ship box



How much were the two pirate skeletons? I need them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well morning got a little brighter. I remembered last year when I missed out on the HD 75% markdown on the gargantuan spider I went that morning to ebay. Worked again for me today with the pirate wheel. Yes, some people have already marked up the product well above the 50% price they probably ordered it at this morning, but you can find some who aren't looking to make much money off of it, and I suspect ordered it from HD and will just change the shipping address to you so it gets shipped directly from HD warehouse, which this buy now item seems to be doing.

Thought I pass this on for anyone disappointed that they got to the site late this morning. If you wait too long the items will have to be shipped to the ebay seller and then the shipping to you will be much more. BTW my steering wheel if it had been directly ordered from HD was 49.50, free shipping and tax added. I found a seller that had it listed for 52.47, free shipping and tax came to 4.72 for a total of 57.19. I'm happy enough with that. Seller had a verey positive rating and said the wheel would ship UPS, so sure it is coming directly from HD warehouse.


----------



## gcbike

All three Dragons are 174.50 each shipped


----------



## hjg0989

Our Home Depot 50% off sale started this morning. I set my alarm for 6am and picked up the last 1000 watt fog machine. I couldn't find many reviews on it, I hope it is worth the $34. I also bought the timer for $8.xx and picked up a couple of 50' extension cords. It is going to be dry in Portland, OR this year. Not to be greedy but I'm hoping for a windless night as well.


----------



## xredge

gcbike said:


> Since the knights two hands/arms cannot be posed I took it back and got the sorcerer which has a moving head and mouth and bendable arms.Still goes with the two dragons I have.
> View attachment 724794


What I did, except for probably not putting out this year. I know my HD dragon stays home from now on but the Winter and dark forest Dragons make it to the campground. Just need to work on filling him out more as he is to flat.


----------



## Chris Overholt

shootmenow said:


> Was able to go back in early this morning and snag the Pirate Ship display model. Love this thing, but I read in some of the reviews and could tell when I took it apart that the mast definitely has a weak spot and can see it easily snapping under windy conditions. Has anybody who has had this up for a while noticed this as well and/or had any ideas on how to reinforce the weak spot(s)?


Sadly, mine snapped in half under the wind. I knew it was coming. I wanted to reinforce it with rebar or pvc, but the pole wasn't hollow. I ended up putting it back up. The mast is a little lower to the ground, but it still looks good.


----------



## Chris Overholt

I scoped out some local stores a few days ago anticipating today's sale and got the last boxed Headless Horseman in the greater Cleveland area. So glad I waited and even happier I didn't miss out on this piece!


----------



## shootmenow

Chris Overholt said:


> Sadly, mine snapped in half under the wind. I knew it was coming. I wanted to reinforce it with rebar or pvc, but the pole wasn't hollow. I ended up putting it back up. The mast is a little lower to the ground, but it still looks good.


That stinks, I've read about that happening a few times now. That's a good idea about reinforcing it from the inside, I wonder if there is a way to hollow it out. I noticed some small screws at the end of each part of the mast that plug together, if you unscrew them maybe the pieces that plug into the mast come out and leave it hollow enough to put a metal rod into it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't have the ship and only saw it briefly on display in my local store, but could you lash a tall pipe for support onto the mast post and position the support on the rear side of the mast where people wouldn't notice? Maybe black zip ties would be an easy securing method.


----------



## Giles

Was able to grab 2 skeletons at my local HD. They still had about a dozen left, but not in my budget this year cause I just had to buy a car. BLAH!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped by and picked up the 12' Ghost inflatable, mostly because my son likes it.


----------



## lbc

01GTB said:


> How much were the two pirate skeletons? I need them!


Everything is 50% off right now. The 2 pirate skeletons retailed in most places for $99, but I live in the New York metropolitan area so the Halloween prices are jacked up about 8%, so I paid $54 instead of $50. I generally will shop at the stores 15 to 20 miles away to avoid the surcharge, but shop at my local store when it is 50% off. Sine they charge more, there is A better chance of finding stock


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Went to Home Depot this evening and bought a cart full of stuff--the sorcerer, two skellies, a giant hard plastic spider, a glowing girl prop, and a lantern all at 50% off. As I was rolling the cart out to my car I remembered that my trunk was completely full of stuff that I'd bought at Michaels this morning (all Halloween is now 70% off at Michaels). Had a heck of a time getting everything into the backseat. But it sure was fun getting all the great deals! 

If anyone lives in the Sacramento area, the Sunrise Home Depot still had several skellies (and a whole bunch of GID skellies) left. Also several of the pirate skellies and dog skellies.


----------



## gcbike

I feel much better about the prices here after checking the canada site.Glad we didn't get this version of the werewolf https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-halloween-84-inch-towering-creepy-werewolf/1001046339


----------



## Engineerchic

gcbike said:


> I feel much better about the prices here after checking the canada site.Glad we didn't get this version of the werewolf https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-halloween-84-inch-towering-creepy-werewolf/1001046339


But ... in the wild, arctic landscape of Canada this werewolf makes a lot of sense


----------



## gcbike

this one better


----------



## lilibat

Loup Garou for Canada!


----------



## Edmund K

lbc said:


> For anyone who is wondering, yes, you can fit the 2 pack pirate skeletons and the pirate ship in a 4 door Civic, you just have to leave behind the pirate ship box


Did you modify the skeletons when you got them unboxed (ie: put any pirate style clothing on them?) I had to dress them to fit in the rest of my crew of skeleton pirates. 
It's a HUGE box for that pirate ship, but the contents inside are much more compact. I actually bought a boxed ship two weeks ago, and needed every inch of my Suburban's rear cargo area to hold it. When I got it home, my wife asked where in the world is that behemoth going to be stored during the rest of the year? Without opening the box, I reluctantly got back in the Suburban and drove it back to HD and returned it. about a week later, I decided I would MAKE space for the darn thing, because it was just too cool an item for me to pass up. That's when I found that they were all sold, and wound up getting the floor model and a nice discount. All's well that ends well.


----------



## gcbike

I hate that's the only way you can get a discount is to return a prop and re buy one at a lower price.


----------



## Edmund K

The ironic thing is, I was willing to pay full price for the ship, as the 30% off deals that were being offered didn't apply to the pirate items. It was a bit of a surprise for me to get the discount, as well as seeing how easy it was to disassemble as they took it apart for me. The Suburban had ample room for the unboxed pieces, and so I know now it will be easier for me to store in my basement.


----------



## gcbike

I just scored the rocking witch for $26 had to do some minor repair.works perfect


----------



## gondivin

My favorite local HD did not have any 5 ft skeletons left - only the glow-in-the-dark ones yesterday. Today I happened to stop in at my 2nd favorite HD and they had boatloads of skeletons, so I picked up 4, as well as a hanging skeleton guy, a hanging pumpkin guy & 3 fake pumpkins. Wasn't planning to buy more after yesterday, but today, I got motivated again so now I've got a total of 15 skeletons .... I'm set! 

Now begins the drive to learn how to use reindeer motors, build my planned animations (6 of them) and get everything set up with lighting by Wednesday so I can test everything.

I feel for everyone experiencing crappy weather - I've been there! I grew up in N. Minnesota where we had to plan our costumes to fit over a snowmobile suit if winter decided to show up or it was just going to be freezing drizzle. However, I live in Phoenix and I've waited thru 5 months of 100+F weather to finally be able to be outside and I'm friggen loving it! No rain, not a cloud in the sky (actually, haven't seen any in over a month... weak monsoon season...), weather in the 70s and wind < 5 mph forecast for this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well morning got a little brighter. I remembered last year when I missed out on the HD 75% markdown on the gargantuan spider I went that morning to ebay. Worked again for me today with the pirate wheel. Yes, some people have already marked up the product well above the 50% price they probably ordered it at this morning, but you can find some who aren't looking to make much money off of it, and I suspect ordered it from HD and will just change the shipping address to you so it gets shipped directly from HD warehouse, which this buy now item seems to be doing.
> 
> Thought I pass this on for anyone disappointed that they got to the site late this morning. If you wait too long the items will have to be shipped to the ebay seller and then the shipping to you will be much more. BTW my steering wheel if it had been directly ordered from HD was 49.50, free shipping and tax added. I found a seller that had it listed for 52.47, free shipping and tax came to 4.72 for a total of 57.19. I'm happy enough with that. Seller had a verey positive rating and said the wheel would ship UPS, so sure it is coming directly from HD warehouse.


Wow, I am so glad I immediately looked on ebay for the pirate steering wheel. For the heck of it decided to see what they were selling for now and OMG 227.28, 114.88, 159.00 and 350.00 (or best offer). And you know they all probably bought it when it went to 50% off (49.50).

Of the ones that were sold and completed transactions the prices were: 120.92, 108.41, 117.51, 119.99, 49.50, 118.95.


----------



## kakugori

kakugori said:


> I am a real big fan of these fog machine hoses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 6 ft. Fog Machine Hose 5127234 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The 6 ft. L fog hose is designed to fit most standard 400-Watt and 100-Watt fog machines. This Fog Machine Hose allows you to direct the fog wherever you want. You can just hook it up to your fog machine
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make my life simpler. I hated those metal pronged things with the screws that used to be the standard fog machine hose attachment (like what comes with this). The new style just sticks right onto the nozzle, no adjusting, no air gap, no messing with finding parts that will work.


I TAKE IT BACK.

BEWARE. If you have any bend/kink in the plastic hose, it will MELT.

There are two hard plastic tubes inside the corrugated hose, one near the machine attachment and one in the middle where there are 2 pieces of hose connected together (with staples!) The hose wants to bend right where those pieces end, which lets the hot fog come in contact, get too hot, and melt right through.

I am SO not happy with these. If you make a product for a fog machine, knowing it's HOT coming out the nozzle, you damn well better make sure the hose isn't gonna melt and let all the fog out.

I still like the nozzle attachment, but might be better to replace the hose entirely with something heat resistant. IDK what.


----------



## doto

Engineerchic said:


> But ... in the wild, arctic landscape of Canada this werewolf makes a lot of sense


Tried to get a photo of my new werewolf with my pet Polar Bear outside our igloo but the late summer blizzard we are experiencing wouldn't let me focus properly since we are now in 24 hours of darkness in Canada's Capital - Ottawa.

Can't wait to see the grass again next July.


----------



## Ditsterz

kuroneko said:


> I just picked two up as well and I'm not thrilled with them. However everyone else seems to like them so I'll be hanging onto them until I find something better. Any idea where your neighbor got his?


I returned mine. My neighbor got his led flame light bulb from amazon. No brand listed but the box was black & orange & it had a black base. Theres so many brands/brandless ones available though. I ordered the black base type that from customer pics came in a black & orange box. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KJL5FXV/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## bobby2003

Ditsterz said:


> I returned mine. My neighbor got his led flame light bulb from amazon. No brand listed but the box was black & orange & it had a black base. Theres so many brands/brandless ones available though. I ordered the black base type that from customer pics came in a black & orange box. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KJL5FXV/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


I actually got a cheapo flame bulb from Walmart. It actually doesn't look bad. At first I didn't realize it had three modes and was going to put it right back into the box and return it. Mode 1 looks like a flame. Mode 2 and 3 suck.












https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-LED-Decorative-5-Watts-Medium-Base-Flame-Bulb/19758057


----------



## xredge

I went to my Home Depot this weekend, anything decent was gone. They did have 3 glow in the dark skeletons some guy grabbed one before me and I grabbed the other 2 the regular ones were gone weeks ago, got a craft pumpkin and the only clearanced inflatable they had for 7.50 as I needed the fan and/or just power supply for granddaughters Minion. Last year was getting stuff the day after, there stock at my local store seemed smaller than previous years.


----------



## Whitewatervol

Went by HD earlier today. They had gone to 75% off and were cleared out of pretty much everything.


----------



## miamihurricane34

Whitewatervol said:


> Went by HD earlier today. They had gone to 75% off and were cleared out of pretty much everything.


Dang I was all set to go in the am, I thought they usually went 75 off tomorrow.


----------



## slash

I bought the horseman for 62 I'm thinking about selling it? Should I? If I sell it what would be a decent price?


----------



## robin19871

Homed Depot online is now 75% off.. I was able to get a dragon for $87.00 and the skeleton pony for $24.00.. Free Delivery.


----------



## gcbike

I am in the process of returning the fire dragon I bought in august, because of tail flange breaking.I had already received a warranty tail and the flange broke again as soon as it was rotated ,Ordered the Mystic dragon for $87.25 to replace it.And hopefully will get to use it next year.


----------



## gcbike

I noticed the werewolf jumped back up to $199 from $99.I went to local store yesterday they had the sandworm airblown,sandworm projector,skeleton archways,and a few little things.They did 75% off while I was looking at them.But only walked out with a pumpkin and pillow for the wife.


----------



## Matt12378

gcbike said:


> I noticed the werewolf jumped back up to $199 from $99.I went to local store yesterday they had the sandworm airblown,sandworm projector,skeleton archways,and a few little things.They did 75% off while I was looking at them.But only walked out with a pumpkin and pillow for the wife.


I was able to get the skeleton carriage should look great with my skeleton horse/pony.


----------



## miamihurricane34

I went this am got the wolf for 42 and found a store that had a bunch of 7.50 skeletons. I also saw a floor model of the headless horseman for 62 but I had already bought it at 124.


----------



## Whitewatervol

miamihurricane34 said:


> I went this am got the wolf for 42 and found a store that had a bunch of 7.50 skeletons. I also saw a floor model of the headless horseman for 62 but I had already bought it at 124.


I was hoping to find some skeletons but none of the local stores have any.


----------



## miamihurricane34

I went to a couple of stores that had none and decided to check one more store and they had at least 20.


----------



## crashbig

I got the full size horse for around 85ish shipped to my door, actual store was cleaned out.


----------



## djjerme

Anyone seen the Headless Horseman in stock? Wife decides NOW that she wants it for next year..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbike

djjerme said:


> Anyone seen the Headless Horseman in stock? Wife decides NOW that she wants it for next year..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sold out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Has anyone taken their HD skeleton horse and zombie-fied him? I have the regular horse and didn't see a need to buy the zombied one but since I have the winter dragon prop (ie the GOT Night Dragon with blue eyes and blue LED colored fog) and just picked up the Night King full head mask from SH's after halloween sale, I'm thinking that could be a decent display. Love any links to posts if you've done something like this. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking for the WindowFX Plus projector (HDMI, bluetooth) Home Depot has it available for free ship (11/5) or to free store pickup (11/7-11/12) right now for only 22.49 (reg. 89.98).









Window FX Window FX Plus Projector Kit-28088 - The Home Depot


Display videos and streaming content onto any window or wall in your home space by choosing this Window FX Plus Projector Kit. Comes with stereo output.



www.homedepot.com





Looks like they held them back for people decorating for Christmas. Some of the LED Gemmy lights are for sale but also geared towards Christmas.


----------



## djjerme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone is looking for the WindowFX Plus projector (HDMI, bluetooth) Home Depot has it available for free ship (11/5) or to free store pickup (11/7-11/12) right now for only 22.49 (reg. 89.98).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window FX Window FX Plus Projector Kit-28088 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Display videos and streaming content onto any window or wall in your home space by choosing this Window FX Plus Projector Kit. Comes with stereo output.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they held them back for people decorating for Christmas. Some of the LED Gemmy lights are for sale but also geared towards Christmas.


Just saw that this morning and bought one. Going to use it to try and recreate the singing busts from Haunted Mansion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyvibe

I wanna throat punch whoever took or "lost" my ship to store animated pirate steering wheel. It never made it past Georgia.


----------



## Industen

Starting hacking those god awful sayings on the pirate guys. This was just for fun. Eyes will light up and they are going to banter back and forth.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> I wanna throat punch whoever took or "lost" my ship to store animated pirate steering wheel. It never made it past Georgia.


I had Home Depot once kind of lose something I had ordered from them, might have been the horse. It was delivery to my home however. Tracking showed it was picked up by their hired delivery service but then nothing. And it only had to travel within the State. Called them, they eventually figured out whatever the problem between them and the other company was and I did end up with whatever the prop was so hopefully you'll get similarly lucky as well. HD's customer service was actually very helpful and followed up with updates to me. Did yours show it left the the warehouse and just is missing further tracking within Home Depot's system?

On my Pirate Ship Steering Wheel that I ordered off an ebay seller, he said it was "defective" so it was returned (without even telling me before hand). Said they returned it because they only sell quality products. Now they never said it was damaged, but defective. My last correspondence with the guy was are you telling me you open up boxes to everything you sell to see if it works? The wheel was described as new in box. I doubt I'll hear back from him and seriously doubt he had one to sell in his possesion. Figure he ordered it off HD's site when it went on sale, relisted it on ebay for a quick turn around and was going to have HD deliver to me (this has happened to me with ebay sellers before where HD and Walmart shipped directly to me). Guessing he either had HD cancel his order as it went out of stock and couldn't be filled or he decided he could sell it to someone else for a lot more than his Bid Now price. Really frosted over this as it's happened to me before by an ebay seller and I think it's wrong to sell stuff you don't have. Any way counting down the days to leave him negative feedback. I could have ordered from a few other sellers that morning and theirs apparently all shipped as the transactions showed completed and shipped so big waste of my time. He did issue a refund but that was beside the point. I wanted the Wheel which he supposedly had for sale. The fact he was offering free shipping and I was paying a little over the 50% clearance price tells me he was having HD ship it direct.

I really hope your case Kittyvibe works out better than mine.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Industen said:


> Starting hacking those god awful sayings on the pirate guys. This was just for fun. Eyes will light up and they are going to banter back and forth.


Oh please share how you did this! I left the pirates turned off this year because I thought their soundtracks were awful.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had Home Depot once kind of lose something I had ordered from them, might have been the horse.
> 
> I really hope your case Kittyvibe works out better than mine.


It left the original warehouse location in GA to sone other store in GA for some reason. It was bought on the 25th and tracking showed no updates or movement from the second GA location on the 27th. 
The CS rep said I could try calling that store up there to see if its hanging out in their warehouse but I seriously doubt it. 
I figure some ding dong unloaded it to their store instead of keeping it moving along. And it was sold off their floor or stolen. 

I got the order cancelled as the rep said the status is now "lost in transit" which is total bs to me. Refund coming and after I mentioned compensation for the lost item that she said was now discontinued I got a $25 ecard. 

I hope it returns next year. Otherwise Ill forever burn about this. Every time I ship to store half of my items get lost. I was in a buying frenzy amd didn't realize the wheel defaulted to store pickup.


----------



## rmayer121

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Oh please share how you did this! I left the pirates turned off this year because I thought their soundtracks were awful.


Talk to J-Man on here about his Jemmy talk boards. This might work for this application.


----------



## Industen

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Oh please share how you did this! I left the pirates turned off this year because I thought their soundtracks were awful.


Will do. I am hacking three of them including the captain of the pirate ship. I can control the exact moment the mouth opens and closes.


----------



## Matt12378

I bought the crouching werewolf and the motor literally started smoking and broke how can I get a new head?


----------



## slash

The horseman I heard is no longer being made.. he was made 2 years now.. if he does come back he will be 250.. I'm selling mines as it takes too much room.


----------



## gcbike

Matt12378 said:


> I bought the crouching werewolf and the motor literally started smoking and broke how can I get a new head?


call 1877-527-0313 or email [email protected]. you will need a copy of receipt,sku# model#


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The WindowFX Plus projector @ 22.49 is still available to order to ship to home or store for free.

Mine arrived yesterday via OnTrac at home. I've taken advantage of the clearance sales on these each year to add to my projection capability. If you are wondering what the differences are in the Home Depot sold versions, here's what I can tell. The first year's had videos on an SD card with 12 projections. Following year the Plus series came out and instead of an SD card used, projections were embedded in projector hardware, and it came with USB for input as well as added HDMI for streaming off devices and support for bluetooth wireless remote speakers. The short stand it came with was the same kind of crappy one from the prior year that would lose position over time (at least for me it did). 14 projections, I think all different from the previous year. This year's Plus version looks to be the same model as last years (same features) but with 16 projections and a solid stand. Might be some duplication of videos but many new ones.

Here's the videos each version came with (L to R, oldest to newest sold models):










You might notice the 1st year’s model came with AtmosFearFX’s videos. Both companies after that first year went off and did their own thing. TotalHomeFX focused on the more typical home haunter with more affordable solutions and AtmosFearFX went the more semi-pro route I guess you can say with the larger noticeable difference in lumens for the projectors. Both companies produce their own content.


----------



## Matt12378

gcbike said:


> call 1877-527-0313 or email [email protected]. you will need a copy of receipt,sku# model#


Will do thanks


----------



## benjamin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had Home Depot once kind of lose something I had ordered from them, might have been the horse. It was delivery to my home however. Tracking showed it was picked up by their hired delivery service but then nothing. And it only had to travel within the State. Called them, they eventually figured out whatever the problem between them and the other company was and I did end up with whatever the prop was so hopefully you'll get similarly lucky as well. HD's customer service was actually very helpful and followed up with updates to me. Did yours show it left the the warehouse and just is missing further tracking within Home Depot's system?
> 
> On my Pirate Ship Steering Wheel that I ordered off an ebay seller, he said it was "defective" so it was returned (without even telling me before hand). Said they returned it because they only sell quality products. Now they never said it was damaged, but defective. My last correspondence with the guy was are you telling me you open up boxes to everything you sell to see if it works? The wheel was described as new in box. I doubt I'll hear back from him and seriously doubt he had one to sell in his possesion. Figure he ordered it off HD's site when it went on sale, relisted it on ebay for a quick turn around and was going to have HD deliver to me (this has happened to me with ebay sellers before where HD and Walmart shipped directly to me). Guessing he either had HD cancel his order as it went out of stock and couldn't be filled or he decided he could sell it to someone else for a lot more than his Bid Now price. Really frosted over this as it's happened to me before by an ebay seller and I think it's wrong to sell stuff you don't have. Any way counting down the days to leave him negative feedback. I could have ordered from a few other sellers that morning and theirs apparently all shipped as the transactions showed completed and shipped so big waste of my time. He did issue a refund but that was beside the point. I wanted the Wheel which he supposedly had for sale. The fact he was offering free shipping and I was paying a little over the 50% clearance price tells me he was having HD ship it direct.
> 
> I really hope your case Kittyvibe works out better than mine.


I just had the same thing happen with an ebay seller. I decided I'd treat myself to one large prop on sale after Halloween and it was the skeleton horse. Ordered and paid for, a couple of days later I get some odd message about it being damaged and that they couldn't supply it. Possibly same seller (shop-atx)? So disappointed as by time I got the email, all the sale items had sold out so it was too late for me to get something else. This is message I got from seller....
I regret to inform you that the item you purchased was the last one we had available and we were just told by the shipper that it is damaged. We are very sorry but we are unable to deliver this out to you and apologize for the inconvenience this has surely caused you. At this point you have two choices:


----------



## ColdHeartArt

Home Depot really held off until the end to begin slashing prices this year, didn't they? I thought that they would have marked practically everything down by the middle of October at the very latest. When the _actual _sale started, it seemed that there was virtually nothing left, either online or in stores.

Sorry to hear about items being missed out on due to them being lost. The company truly needs to get a better, more dependable method of shipping.


----------



## robin19871

So I got my Green Dragon delivered today, and OMG, the box is the size of a refrigerator and 94 pounds. My horse and Pony were delivered yesterday and they are on my front porch as well.. What was I thinking? Planning on moving in 2 years from NY to Florida and all my husband keeps saying is how are we going to take it all? He is a saint..


----------



## Restless Acres

robin19871 said:


> So I got my Green Dragon delivered today, and OMG, the box is the size of a refrigerator and 94 pounds. My horse and Pony were delivered yesterday and they are on my front porch as well.. What was I thinking? Planning on moving in 2 years from NY to Florida and all my husband keeps saying is how are we going to take it all? He is a saint..


Yeah, I bought the Zombie Horse last year for $75. The box was so large that it made me decide to sell it and the other two gargantuan HD boxes I had; the Spider and the Werewolf.


----------



## MasqAddikt

ColdHeartArt said:


> When the _actual _sale started, it seemed that there was virtually nothing left, either online or in stores.


That appears to be the truth. I did not bother stopping at any physical locations toward the end, but I know that there was jack available for shipping leading up to Halloween when the company finally had real discounts going.


----------



## internet troll

robin19871 said:


> So I got my Green Dragon delivered today, and OMG, the box is the size of a refrigerator and 94 pounds. My horse and Pony were delivered yesterday and they are on my front porch as well.. What was I thinking? Planning on moving in 2 years from NY to Florida and all my husband keeps saying is how are we going to take it all? He is a saint..


Mine was delivered on Tuesday and I had the same reaction. Holy smokes does it take up a lot of room. I had to reorganize my garage a bit but made a good spot for it. It doing so I created room for another one. I was agonizing over whether I should buy two when i got it. Still glad I only got 1..... but dang $85 for a dragon is just such a good price.


----------



## Industen

Most of the bigger props are better off saying out of the box. Take the pirate ship for example. Stored without the box it takes up very little room.


----------



## Skullkrane

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had Home Depot once kind of lose something I had ordered from them, might have been the horse. It was delivery to my home however. Tracking showed it was picked up by their hired delivery service but then nothing. And it only had to travel within the State. Called them, they eventually figured out whatever the problem between them and the other company was and I did end up with whatever the prop was so hopefully you'll get similarly lucky as well. HD's customer service was actually very helpful and followed up with updates to me. Did yours show it left the the warehouse and just is missing further tracking within Home Depot's system?
> 
> On my Pirate Ship Steering Wheel that I ordered off an ebay seller, he said it was "defective" so it was returned (without even telling me before hand). Said they returned it because they only sell quality products. Now they never said it was damaged, but defective. My last correspondence with the guy was are you telling me you open up boxes to everything you sell to see if it works? The wheel was described as new in box. I doubt I'll hear back from him and seriously doubt he had one to sell in his possesion. Figure he ordered it off HD's site when it went on sale, relisted it on ebay for a quick turn around and was going to have HD deliver to me (this has happened to me with ebay sellers before where HD and Walmart shipped directly to me). Guessing he either had HD cancel his order as it went out of stock and couldn't be filled or he decided he could sell it to someone else for a lot more than his Bid Now price. Really frosted over this as it's happened to me before by an ebay seller and I think it's wrong to sell stuff you don't have. Any way counting down the days to leave him negative feedback. I could have ordered from a few other sellers that morning and theirs apparently all shipped as the transactions showed completed and shipped so big waste of my time. He did issue a refund but that was beside the point. I wanted the Wheel which he supposedly had for sale. The fact he was offering free shipping and I was paying a little over the 50% clearance price tells me he was having HD ship it direct.
> 
> I really hope your case Kittyvibe works out better than mine.


I wouldn't leave him a negative feedback. I sell products as 'New in the Box', but always open them before shipment to test to ensure the buyer is fully-satisfied. With the new eBay policies, even if an item is sold as defective, you can still open a return case saying it was defective and eBay will always side with the buyer. I'd give that seller a break because he sounds genuine. If you feel the need to dent his eBay account for a year in the slightest way, go with a neutral feedback.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Skullkrane said:


> I wouldn't leave him a negative feedback. I sell products as 'New in the Box', but always open them before shipment to test to ensure the buyer is fully-satisfied. With the new eBay policies, even if an item is sold as defective, you can still open a return case saying it was defective and eBay will always side with the buyer. I'd give that seller a break because he sounds genuine. If you feel the need to dent his eBay account for a year in the slightest way, go with a neutral feedback.


Don't you think he should be selling something that he has in his possesion and knows the condition of it before listing? In many cases sellers take advantage of having the original company like Home Depot or Walmart foot the bill for shipping to the buyer, who then pays a mark up as well. I've had items sold on ebay end up tracking and shipping directly from Home Depot or Walmart's warehouses to me. If it's "New in Box" I'm expecting it to arrive unopened. It's ebay sellers like this guy, and I've now encountered a few, who snap up discounted priced items from the true end-buyer, not intending to keep for themselves but resell at a markup. Tired of having product I've already committed to buying pulled from me and missing out on buying from a seller who will actually ship what they say.

When I'm buying a product that's been opened and pulled apart to look for defects, it's no longer new in box, period. In that case, it's like a returned product and in which case I'm expecting the product has already been checked over and appropriately listed as to condition and I'm buy based on that. I still doubt he had the product and think Home Depot ran short of stock and cancelled his order. How many of us have been on that receiving end from a company?..thinking of GrandinRoad and a few others, and I've had Home Depot do it to me on one occasion. Based on his listed price and knowing the size of the product for shipping, and given I know what the 50% markdown price of the item was he would have paid, no way was he including shipping for free at his end if he was shipping himself. He'll get the feedback he deserves as well as should all sellers like this. Time ebay weeds out people doing this.


----------



## Industen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't you think he should be selling something that he has in his possesion and knows the condition of it before listing? In many cases sellers take advantage of having the original company like Home Depot or Walmart foot the bill for shipping to the buyer, who then pays a mark up as well. I've had items sold on ebay end up tracking and shipping directly from Home Depot or Walmart's warehouses to me. If it's "New in Box" I'm expecting it to arrive unopened. It's ebay sellers like this guy, and I've now encountered a few, who snap up discounted priced items from the true end-buyer, not intending to keep for themselves but resell at a markup. Tired of having product I've already committed to buying pulled from me and missing out on buying from a seller who will actually ship what they say.
> 
> When I'm buying a product that's been opened and pulled apart to look for defects, it's no longer new in box, period. In that case, it's like a returned product and in which case I'm expecting the product has already been checked over and appropriately listed as to condition and I'm buy based on that. I still doubt he had the product and think Home Depot ran short of stock and cancelled his order. How many of us have been on that receiving end from a company?..thinking of GrandinRoad and a few others, and I've had Home Depot do it to me on one occasion. Based on his listed price and knowing the size of the product for shipping, and given I know what the 50% markdown price of the item was he would have paid, no way was he including shipping for free at his end if he was shipping himself. He'll get the feedback he deserves as well as should all sellers like this. Time ebay weeds out people doing this.


I agree. When it says NIB it really should be. You can tell when something isn't because it is never packed as tight. I would think you are taking more of a negative feedback chance saying it's new when clearly it's not.


----------



## bobby2003

Skullkrane said:


> I wouldn't leave him a negative feedback. I sell products as 'New in the Box', but always open them before shipment to test to ensure the buyer is fully-satisfied. With the new eBay policies, even if an item is sold as defective, you can still open a return case saying it was defective and eBay will always side with the buyer. I'd give that seller a break because he sounds genuine. If you feel the need to dent his eBay account for a year in the slightest way, go with a neutral feedback.


I would leave the seller 1 star and blast him in the review. If there was damage, the seller could have sent Spookie an email showing the damage and seeing if they still wanted the item. perhaps at a discount. However, It's clear they never had the product to sell, or did in fact flip it to someone else at a higher price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*HEADS Up looks like the projector sale will end tomorrow! *









Looking for inexpensive projector for next year?


I posted in the Home Depot thread about the HomeFX Plus projector Home Depot has online which is now 75% off, but thought maybe some of you might miss seeing it and really want an affordable projector for next year and would feel bad having missed out on it. So here's the link to my original...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## spiney99

Ghost of Spookie said:


> *HEADS Up looks like the projector sale will end tomorrow! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for inexpensive projector for next year?
> 
> 
> I posted in the Home Depot thread about the HomeFX Plus projector Home Depot has online which is now 75% off, but thought maybe some of you might miss seeing it and really want an affordable projector for next year and would feel bad having missed out on it. So here's the link to my original...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halloweenforum.com


Thanks!! I can put them out for the pumpkins..Can't beat the price!


----------



## bobby2003

Ghost of Spookie said:


> *HEADS Up looks like the projector sale will end tomorrow! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for inexpensive projector for next year?
> 
> 
> I posted in the Home Depot thread about the HomeFX Plus projector Home Depot has online which is now 75% off, but thought maybe some of you might miss seeing it and really want an affordable projector for next year and would feel bad having missed out on it. So here's the link to my original...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halloweenforum.com


The reviews of them have always scared me away at any price, but they still appear to be available at 75% off.









Window FX Window FX Plus Projector Kit-28088 - The Home Depot


Display videos and streaming content onto any window or wall in your home space by choosing this Window FX Plus Projector Kit. Comes with stereo output.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Industen

bobby2003 said:


> The reviews of them have always scared me away at any price, but they still appear to be available at 75% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window FX Window FX Plus Projector Kit-28088 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Display videos and streaming content onto any window or wall in your home space by choosing this Window FX Plus Projector Kit. Comes with stereo output.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


This...you really get what you pay for and it really isn't that great. I purchased one and it wasn't my cup of tea, so it went back. I did however purchase 3 Goodee projectors and at almost 3000luman I love them.


----------

